# Darkfall Online: Nun sagt schon: Wie isses denn nu?



## Kalvasflam (27. Februar 2009)

Hab ich was verpasst? Seit zwei Tagen ist das Spiel raus und keiner postet? Ich hoffe, ihr seit alle zu beschäftigt??? Oder hab ich DEN Thread oder ein eigenes Forum übersehen???

Nun sagt schon: WIE IST ES?


----------



## Torhall (27. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch es ist merkwürdig still um den release.
Scheinbar konnte ein grossteil der Buffies dank der Limitierung noch keinen Key ergattern.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Schau mal auf War-welten.de ins Offtopic. Da gibts nen über 200 Seiten langen Thread zu DFO ---> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....43&page=215

Zu DFO kann ich nur sagen, auch wenn ichs bisher nicht spielen kann. Soll Spass machen aber wie bei jedem MMO Start gibts natürlich jede menge Baustellen. Gestern war der Server (es gibt nur 1) eigentlich den ganzen Tag down wegen eines Bugs. Dafür haben aber alle Spieler 3 Extra Spieltage erhalten.

Wann es neue Keys geben wird ist noch nicht klar. Aventurine sagt nur, das sie das erst machen, wenn der Server richtig läuft. Vernünftige Entscheidung, auch wenn ich lieber jetzt schon nen Key hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal sei gesagt : Wer ein WoW 2 erwartet oder es gewohnt ist und drauf besteht an die Hand genommen zu werden ist in DFO völlig falsch.


----------



## Uktawa (28. Februar 2009)

Verdammt still geworden in der DFO Ecke. Ich hoff mal das die Anfangsschwierigkeiten dem Spiel keine Steine in den Weg legen. Geht ja schnell das ein Spiel verrissen wird wenn der Start nach hinten los geht.
Da die Zugänge eh noch limitiert sind werd ich eh noch ne ganze Weile warten müssen bis ich mal in den Genuss kommen kann das Spiel in Aktion zu sehen. Als alter UO Hase reizt es mich aber schon. Dennoch, solange es keine Box im handel gibt die ich mir auch in den Schrank stellen kann, werd ich es auch net kaufen. Sowas gehört für mich einfach dazu. Ich kauf ja auch keine Bücher online (also nur den Text) und lese sie am PC. Da will man ja auch lieber was in der Hand haben.
Wäre aber schön wenn einer da draussen von den Buffis mal so nen kleinen Ersteindruck schildern würde. Irgendwer muss doch nen Zugang erwischt haben ^^.


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe zwei Zugänge bekommen ...insgesamt wr es der Katastreophalste Start den ich jeh in einem mmo miterlebt habe (Und das waren einiege).

Nichts desto weniger konnte ich schon 2 Stunden vorgestern spielen (Und es war erstmal echt gut)...danach wurden die server offline geschaltet um nen synchronisationsproblem zu beheben ..das ist jezt öhhh 24 Stunden her und sie sind immernoch "offline" naja ne Online ..aber jezt gibts nen Login Problem...man kann auch keinen neuen char erstellen.

Daher kann noch kaum Jemand viele Informationen rausrücken ;D


Ajo und es Gibt warscheinlich nicht allzuviele Buffed user die nen DFO acc bekommen haben ...ich kenne persönlich keinen : / Auf onlinewelten nochn paar aber naja ^^


----------



## Curumo (28. Februar 2009)

du hast zwei Zugänge? da wird man nun wirklich neidisch...
aber nunja so kann man wieder sich in Geduld üben,
kann einen sicher aucfh irgendwann einmal nützlich sein


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Einen Zugang für mich und einen für meinen Bruder ...wer DFO alleine Spielt ist sowas von am Arsch in dem Spiel :> Daher war es einfach richtig wichtig zwei zu bekommen :>


UND die Server sind da konnte gepatcht werden ..man kann wieder spielen...

Einiege finden die Landschaft doof und überall gleich ..aber das sind die Leute die halt nicht viel exploren ...


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Februar 2009)

Alles klar. Das reicht mir für einen Voreindruck. Also verpasse ich im Moment noch nicht wirklich viel? Dann werde ich mich noch in Geduld üben. Wie der Start läuft, ist mir eigentlich auch völlig egal. Hauptsache das Endprodukt wird gut, wird wie UO und wird nicht irgendwann Wowenisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2009)

Nein - ich denke man verpasst im Moment noch nix. Ich habe auch versucht die Preorder zu kaufen - aber wie viele hing ich nur in Timeout-Seiten rum und stand am Ende mit leeren Haenden da. Nun gibt es das vage Versprechen, dass man "irgendwann" das Spiel kaufen kann (anfangs hiess es "am Releasetag" - was nicht der Fall war) - aber wann das genau ist, ist nirgendwo zu erfahren. Die Informationen die man bekommt sind auch weiterhin sehr mager (die offiziellen Foren sind down und durch eine Infoseite ersetzt). Dass es nur 1 Server gibt wundert mich dann doch - schliesslich hatte man den Release um 1 Monat verschoben um seine Kapazitaeten aufzustocken - und irgendwie macht das auf mich den Eindruck, als sei da in dem Monat nix in dieser Richtung passiert.

Bisher fuer mich nur Enttaeuschungen - ich hoffe, dass sich das aendert, sobald ich wirklich mal ins Spiel komme...


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch, das DFO den grossteil der Buffed User eher nicht anspricht. Das Spiel zielt ja genau drauf ein Nischenspiel zu sein und hat gar nicht vor mit den Großen in Konkurrenz zu treten. Gestern hatte einer gesagt auf dem Server waren vorgestern etwa 5000 Spieler online.

Das angestrebte Ziel entspricht eher dem Konzept von EVE Online, langsam aber stetig wachsende Benutzerzahlen. EVE hat glaube ich auch mit nur max. 50.000 Spielern angefangen, heute stehen sie bei 150.000 oder so

Den Hype kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Normal sollten sich nur Spieler die UO oder EVE toll finden von dem Spiel angesprochen fühlen, so wie es bei mir der Fall ist. Offenbar ist das Spiel aber genau in ein MMO Loch reingefallen in welches WoW zum Start gefallen ist. Sprich : Ein Zeitpunkt, wo viele in ihren momentanen MMO´s gelangweilt sind und alles neue Aufgreifen was kommt, da momentan auch keine "heissen Titel" angekündigt sind.
WoW ist der Lichking von vielen durchgespielt und es herrscht wieder "Alltag", in WAR haben viele die Hauptstadtraids nun mitgemacht, Minen von Moria gibts nun auch schon ne weile und AoC....naja....

Kurz gesagt : Die Spieler stürzen sich mit völlig falschen Erwartungen und mehr aus langeweile auf DFO. Auf Ebay gehen Accounts für 500$ und mehr weg, eingestellte Preorders brauchen keine Minute bis sie verkauft sind.

Aber das wird sich alles legen, sobald die Leute merken das DFO eben kein neues WoW/WAR oder AoC ist. Den ernsthaften Spieler kommt das zu gute, denn diese "Probespieler" werden ordentlich Geld in die Kassen von Aventurine spülen.


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2009)

Naja - Ende Januar sprach man davon, dass sich 300k User fuer die Beta registriert haetten und man daher seine Kapazitaeten aufstocken muesste. Wenn wirklich nur 1 Server online ist, dann hat man Kapazitaeten fuer vielleicht 10k - also fuer einen Bruchteil derer, die Interesse haben. Und das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. 

Wenn ich etwas verkaufen kann, dann verkauf ich es - auch wenn ich weiss, dass von den 300k vielleicht 250k nach dem ersten Monat wieder aufhoeren. Fuer den Gewinn, den ich da durch den Verkauf mache, kann ich mir locker ein paar Server fuer ein paar Monate mieten und nach dieser Zeit biete ich kostenlose Servertransfers an, um die Community auf weniger Servern zu vereinigen. Grade bei einer kleinen Firma die keinen Branchenriesen im Ruecken hat, kann ich das aktuelle Vorgehen nicht nachvollziehen. Erste Prioritaet muss das wirtschaftliche Ueberleben haben. Denn auch wenn das Spiel fuer 50k noch so toll ist - wenn es sich ueber einen laengeren Zeitraum finanziell nicht tragen kann, werden die Server abgeschaltet. Hart - aber so ist die Realitaet nun mal.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Du sagst es ja selber : Wirtschaftliches überleben. Eben deswegen können die nicht hergehen und sich 10 Server kaufen, weil sie 300K Betaanmeldungen haben. 1 Server ist ja nicht nur nen Rechner mit nem Pentium drin oder so, das isn Verbund aus ~80 Rechnern oder so. Das kostet schon einiges und die Anbindung dieser Server ist teuer.

Wenn die dann nach 1 Monat alle leer sind, fahren die Riesenverluste ein. Die Vorgehensweise wäre daher viel zu Riskohaft.

Daher sagen die : Machen wir 1 Server für 10.000 Spieler und 50.000 Accounts und schauen mal. Wenn der Andrang nach 1 Monat immernoch so groß ist erweitern wir die Kapazitäten. Nen Ami Server ist ja sowieso in Planung.


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Server voll xD   War mitm Bruder unterwegs ..dann haben wa uns essen gemacht ..manierlich ausgeloggt ..damit wir ja nich umgehauen werden ...wollten wieder einloggen server voll :<

Queuing


Edit:   Ich vermittel euch mal weiterhin meinen Eindruck:


Zu zweit machts bisher nen Morts spaß ..sitzen halt im TS... wetten drum wer schneller ne Bestimmte menge Bestimmtes Holz geforstet(?) Hat oder Steine etc ...

Auch das Goblin Jagen extrem geil ..die Kleinen Mistviecher ..haben ne "recht" gute KI... Buggen auch nimmer rum wie am ersten Tag. 


Und das Geile ..das Spiel läuft auf richtigen Schrottkisten aka Aldi Pc's von 4 Jahren ... mein Bruder hat nochn Pentium4  und es läuft astrein.


Bin zufrieden bis jezt ...mal sehen wie lange der Spielspaß anhält ..Achja wurde noch keinmal getötet ^^


----------



## Niburu (28. Februar 2009)

Also seit heute 9 Uhr sind die Server wohl Online und die Sync probleme die das Spielen unmöglich gemacht haben sind weg. Leider posten seit dem die Leute die einen Account haben nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und in einem Monat nen Server aufstellen klappt wohl auch nicht zu leicht, die müssen ja nach dem Release auch gewartet werden und das geht mit so einem kleinen Team halt nicht. Sie haben jetzt ~50.000 Accounts zu vergeben und die werden sie auch los bei dem Andrang. Jetzt beseitigen sie erstmal Kinderkrankheiten und nächste Woche werden dann neue Accounts angeboten die dann problemlos Spielen können. Mal eben so transferieren geht auch nicht den die Welt wird hier von den Gilden geprägt das heißt sie bauen sich Städte auf es entstehen "Reiche" und da kann man nicht mal eben die Strukturen von einem anderen Server auf einen neuen Server transferieren. Für Leute die es Anspruchsvoll mögen also auch mal Simulationen mit begeisterungen gespielt haben oder halt auch alte MMO's in denen man auch mal was falsch machen konnte und halt mal Sachen verlieren den Empfehle ich DF, nur halt nicht im Augenblick nicht. Das Kampfsystem ist mal echt was anderes und durch das selber Zielen auch nicht so eintönig.
*Alle die mal nur reinschnuppern wollen empfehle ich auch noch 1-2 Monate zu warten den dann hat sich alles ein wenig beruhigt und ihr könnt euch das Spiel unverfälscht angucken vielleicht gibts dann ja auch die Trails, wenn die ersten abgesprungen sind*



			
				Syane schrieb:
			
		

> Zu zweit machts bisher nen Morts spaß ..sitzen halt im TS... wetten drum wer schneller ne Bestimmte menge Bestimmtes Holz geforstet(?) Hat oder Steine etc ...
> 
> Auch das Goblin Jagen extrem geil ..die Kleinen Mistviecher ..haben ne "recht" gute KI... Buggen auch nimmer rum wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr schon zu 2t seit empfehle ich euch das sich einer von euch nen Schild/1h Schwert besorgt und ihr euch gleich den etwas stärkeren Mobs (Gnolle,Skelette) witmet. 

Das mit dem Queuing ist deswegen weil euer Bindstone "Voll" ist ihr solltet es immer  wieder probieren bis ihr rein kommt (also Warteschlange verlassen wieder neu rein 20 sec warten dann nochmal). Wenn ihr dann drin seit am besten ein wenig die Welt erkunden und einen neuen Bindstone abseits der Newbie Zone. Falls ihr Menschen spielt gaaannnzz im Westen von Monkfield ist ein Chaosstone


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt ...warteschlange -.-   hätten wa uns ma nicht ausgeloggt -.- denke jezt kann man erstma stunden warten bis sich irgendwer anderes ausloggt...


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Server nun laufen tippe ich eher die öffnen evtl. Heute schon wieder den Verkauf. Haben ja gesagt, das sie erst Keys verkaufen, wenn der Server läuft. Nun läuft er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Bei wem/wie setze ich denn meinen Bindstone oO? Bzw den kann man im inventar ja nich sehen wa?


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Bindstone? Dachte man muss sich an die Respawnsteine binden.

Da haben die gesagt man solle nicht die ausm Startgebiet nehmen, da die "überfüllt" sind.


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Jo sind se ...dreck xD    Denke das is das standart teil ...


----------



## Niburu (28. Februar 2009)

Bindstone sind die dinger die einene Lichtstarahl in den Himmel schicken (es gibt spekulationen das dieser Lichtstrahl bis nach Shatrath reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Dort kann nur deine Rasse+Allianz sich binden, man findet sie in den Startstädten. Chaosstones sind solche Bindstones mit dem unterschied das sie überall auf der Map verteilt sind und sich jeder daran Binden kann.

So Server sind jetzt mal wieder Down, bestimmt um die Acc probleme zu beheben, nun konnten 3 Leute mal was posten



			
				Gamer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade sind die Server down gegangen, aber sie laufen prima.





			
				naughty187 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe über 4 stunden ohne probleme gespielt, fps und ping läuft wieder geschmeidig wie in der beta
> 
> problem ist immernoch die queuing-geschichte, aber da wir nun unsere eigene stadt haben, hat sich das zumindest für mich erledigt





			
				Virindi schrieb:
			
		

> Lief gut bis eben


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Jap ..also wirklich ruckelfrei ...die mobs recheaten nicht ...läuft einfach ...und ja das Quening : / Das wird mit eines der ersten sachen sein die wir gleich machen wenn/falls die server wieder da sind ... wir suchen uns sonen Chaos stone ..hoffentlich sind die nicht allzu selten gesäht....


----------



## Niburu (28. Februar 2009)

Was spielste den für nen Char ?


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Ein Menschlein... startcity war untenrechts "namen nicht gemerkt"


----------



## Niburu (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn du die Stadt unten links nimmst (Monkfield) und dann nach Westen gehst findest du einen Chaosstone..reisezeit so 10 min


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Danke dir :>

Und den dann halt ohne waffe per "F" anklicken denke ich oder?


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Danke dir :>
> 
> Und den dann halt ohne waffe per "F" anklicken denke ich oder?




Glaubst du wirklich da isn Bindstone ? Da wartet Niburu mit 2 Roten auf dich und wird dich erstmal plündern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (28. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich da isn Bindstone ? Da wartet Niburu mit 2 Roten auf dich und wird dich erstmal plündern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke streu noch salz in die wunden das ich keine pre order bekommen hab *grml* kenn den halt noch von der Beta und ich werde sicherlich kein Mensch spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mahirim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (28. Februar 2009)

Hat Niburu nicht auch noch keinen Acc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Und wieder zu langsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (28. Februar 2009)

Nibiru ..das is die falsche stadt ...unten rechts ist east sandbrook wo isn da son chaos stone iner nähe?


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Das Spiel macht mich ziemlich neugierig >_<

Ich schau mir grad das Video aus dem Online-Welten Thread an..macht richtig Lust auf das Spiel.. °_°_


----------



## Abell (28. Februar 2009)

Heut vormittag - 15.00 lief alles wie geschmiert. Wenn sie da den Server nicht runtergefahren hätten hätt ich heute absolut nichts von dem schönen Wetter draussen mitgekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir gefällts. Die Leute sind um einiges hilfsbereiter und freundlicher als man durch das Lesen des offiziellen Forums vermuten konnte und wahllose Gemetzel oder geganke ist bis jetzt noch komplett ausgeblieben (1 mal durch Chars einer feindlichen Rase gekillt worden - das wars dann auch schon).

Einzig die Anzahl der Mobs ist etwas mangelhaft, da man Anfangs doch etwas "Startgold" benötigt um sonst was (Crafting) anfangen zu können...

Ajo, und natürlich die Warteschlange in der ich jetzt hänge... ---> Server ist wieder da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lux88 (28. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das Spiel macht mich ziemlich neugierig >_<
> 
> Ich schau mir grad das Video aus dem Online-Welten Thread an..macht richtig Lust auf das Spiel.. °_°_



Nicht vordrängeln, ich stehe schon länger für nen account an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Nene mach ich nicht :-)

Werd vllt mal reinschnuppern wenn man "normal" einen Account zu kaufen kriegt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Abell (28. Februar 2009)

Um mal zu verdeutlichen wie es so läuft und um Leute die mit sowas Probleme haben werden gleich vor dem Kauf auf die Tatsachen aufmerksam zu machen:

Heute habe ich Quests angenommen bei denen man etwas Stein und Holz sammeln musste und dazu gleich gratis die Werkzeuge vom Questgeber erhalten. Danach bin ich also raus aus der Stadt und hab mich mal ins Zeug gelegt um zusätzlich auch gleich noch Material zu sammeln um mir evtl. nach dem Abgeben der Quests auch noch eine Rüstung machen zu können bzw. einfach den Schmiedeskill etwas zu steigern. 
Nach ca 1-2 Stunden dachte ich hätte schon einiges zusammen und rastete erstmal um meine Stamina wieder vollzubekommen und zurück in die Stadt zu rennen. Aber denkste. Ich war wohl etwas zu weit abseits der Stadt und zwei Mahirim lauerten mir auf. Ich hatte, auch wenn ich um mein Leben (und natürlich meine Rohstoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gelaufen bin nicht die geringste Chance.

Nachdem ich am Bindstone wiederauferstenden bin war ich natürlich wieder komplett am Anfang: kein Gold und auch keine Werkzeuge mehr und damit hiess es wieder zurück zu den Goblins und Gold sammeln wobei man sich wieder mit zahlreichen anderen Leuten um die wenigen Mobs streiten musste.

UNd ich fands super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich ärgerte mich wirklich darüber aber gerade das brauch ich in einem Spiel. Etwas worüber man sich ordentlich ärgern oder auch wirklich freuen kann. Ohne dass einem hin und wieder die Emotionen in wallung geraten machts mir einfach keinen Spass. 

Endlich wieder mal eine ordentliche Herausforderung. 

Jedem, dem dies zu drastisch erscheint würde ich raten die Finger davon zu lassen. Das ist keineswegs böse gemeint, ich habe ja selbst lange WoW und auch WAR und viele andere Spiele gespielt, wo es total egal ist ob man dort stirbt und es keinerlei Konsequenzen nach sich zieht. Für ruhige Abende ist das gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> UNd ich fands super!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Und GENAU auf sowas warte ich , genau sowas will ich dann auch in dem Game haben , natürlich dauert dann alles doppelt solang (wenn man es 2x machen muss) aber es ist einfach "ECHT" :-)_


----------



## Uktawa (28. Februar 2009)

Na..ich werd dann wohl auch erstmal nur weiter die Foren beobachten. Werd eh warten bis es ne Box dazu im Handel gibt.
Das die ersten Spieler scheinbar schon ihre ersten Städte haben...scheint ja fast zu leicht zu sein. Nicht das die Spieler die jetzt schon in den Genuss des Spieles kommen so nen grossen "Vorsprung" ausbauen können das die folgenden nicht nach ziehen können. Das ist nämlich der grosse Nachteil den ich darin sehe das der Zugang so limitiert statt findet.
Unter dem Motto wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Naja, ich hoff mal das dies net der Fall sein wird. Sonts gibt es sicher ganz schnell Gilden/Clans die ein Grossteil des Spieles dominieren. Und das kann in einer so frühen Ühase schädlich sein.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Naja es gibt 200+ Mann Gilden. Ein Stadt kostet 10.000 gold und wenn da 200 Leute zusammentragen dauert es nicht lange bis man die hat.

Das ist aber wohl auch so gewollt. Viele sagten ja aus der Beta, das die Gebiete recht leer ausschauen. Die Spielerstädte "besiedeln" dann eben diese Gebiete.

Geil wäre es, wenn sobald man ne Spielerstadt gründet, sich auch Monster in der nähe ansiedeln, die regelmäßig die Stadt angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Februar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Um mal zu verdeutlichen wie es so läuft und um Leute die mit sowas Probleme haben werden gleich vor dem Kauf auf die Tatsachen aufmerksam zu machen:
> 
> Heute habe ich Quests angenommen bei denen man etwas Stein und Holz sammeln musste und dazu gleich gratis die Werkzeuge vom Questgeber erhalten. Danach bin ich also raus aus der Stadt und hab mich mal ins Zeug gelegt um zusätzlich auch gleich noch Material zu sammeln um mir evtl. nach dem Abgeben der Quests auch noch eine Rüstung machen zu können bzw. einfach den Schmiedeskill etwas zu steigern.
> Nach ca 1-2 Stunden dachte ich hätte schon einiges zusammen und rastete erstmal um meine Stamina wieder vollzubekommen und zurück in die Stadt zu rennen. Aber denkste. Ich war wohl etwas zu weit abseits der Stadt und zwei Mahirim lauerten mir auf. Ich hatte, auch wenn ich um mein Leben (und natürlich meine Rohstoffe
> ...



Klingt fantastisch! Da werd ich mal wieder ne Runde UO spielen, glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (1. März 2009)

Zur NPC KI haben sie auch nicht zu viel versprochen. Die Mobs sind dadurch, dass die wie wild um einen herumlaufen nicht gerade leicht zu treffen (im Vergleich zu anderen MMO´s), da man sie ja immer im Fadenkreuz halten muss. Ausserdem sind sie schlau genug bei wenig Leben wie von der Tarantel gestochen davonzulaufen. 

Einmal bin ich ca. 1 min hinter so einer blöden Riesenratte hergelaufen bis meine Stamina beinahe auf null war und hätte ein anderer Spieler nicht eingegriffen wär das Mistvieh auf und davon gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sah so komisch aus, wie ich da hinder dem Vieh her bin, dass ich mich vor LAchen beinahe nicht mehr eingekriegt hätte und was die Spieler die in der nähe waren sich dabei gedacht haben will ich gar nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (1. März 2009)

Zu den NPC's die rennen nicht nur weg ...wenn die spieler iner Überzahl sind (Im höherenbereich) Kiten die einen sogar regelrecht um irgendwelche Gegenstände -.- ...oder verstecken sich und warten bis der spieler einem den Rücken zu dreht ...

Insgesam doch recht anspruchsvoll und nervif ..verlierst du erst nen paar mal dein Zeugs kann es schon Frusten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToKaPo (1. März 2009)

Klingt trotz der anfänglichen Probleme eigentlich recht interessant. Ich denke ich werds mir auf jeden Fall mal genauer anschauen, sobald die normale Verkaufsversion verfügbar ist... Vielleicht fesselt mich ja seit Ultima Online, Meridian59 und zuletzt HdRO endlich mal wieder ein MMORPG über längere Zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darkfall traue ich das irgendwie am ehesten zu... ^^


----------



## Uktawa (1. März 2009)

ToKaPo schrieb:


> Klingt trotz der anfänglichen Probleme eigentlich recht interessant. Ich denke ich werds mir auf jeden Fall mal genauer anschauen, sobald die normale Verkaufsversion verfügbar ist... Vielleicht fesselt mich ja seit Ultima Online, Meridian59 und zuletzt HdRO endlich mal wieder ein MMORPG über längere Zeit...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich seh das genau so. Werde auch abwarten bis ne Box im Handel ist und dann entscheiden ob es mir das Geld wert ist oder nicht. Solange muss ich mir von den spärlichen Berichten in diversen Foren versuchen ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2009)

Eine Box? Das wird wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Monate dauern - wenn es ueberhaupt jemals eine Box geben wird. Waere nicht das erste totgeschwiegene Versprechen.

Momentan ist man ja immer noch nicht in der Lage das Spiel online zu kaufen und die Stimmung im Darkfall-Forum ist ziemlich aufgeladen. Nicht nur, dass der Grossteil der Spielwilligen noch ausgeschlossen ist (das Spiel wurde immerhin offiziell released!), es kommt auch immer mehr der Eindruck auf, dass die Pre-Order (wenn man denn einen der vielleicht 20k Keys bekommen hat) nur Zugang zu einer erweiterten Beta erkauft hat. Massive Fehler, die eigentlich in der Beta gefunden worden sein muessten fuehrten dazu, dass die Server des oefteren off waren und man kraeftig nachpatchte. Es wird auch schon gehaeuft von Hacks (Speedhacks usw.) und Bugusing (Abfarmen von Mobs die sich aufgrund eines Bugs nicht wehrten, was dazu fuehrte, dass sich einzelne Gilden schon am ersten Tag Gildenstaedte leisten konnten) berichtet. 

Der Informationsfluss von Aventurine ist dabei wie immer duerftig. Die Leute haengen im Forum rum, warten auf News und muessen sich letztlich mit vagen Andeutungen der Art "weitere Infos kommen bald" zufrieden geben. Ich fuerchte, dass es noch Wochen dauern wird bis alle Wartenden ins Spiel kommen - wenn sie sich denn so lang gedulden. Immerhin ist Darkfall nicht das einzige PvP-Sandbox-MMO was fuer dieses Jahr angesetzt ist. Mit Mortal Online und Earthrise stehen zumindest noch zwei derartige Spiele in den Startloechern...


----------



## Gromthar (1. März 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Mit Mortal Online und Earthrise stehen zumindest noch zwei derartige Spiele in den Startloechern...


Diese beiden werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Jahr *nicht *erscheinen.


----------



## Abell (2. März 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es wird auch schon gehaeuft von Hacks (Speedhacks usw.) und Bugusing (Abfarmen von Mobs die sich aufgrund eines Bugs nicht wehrten, was dazu fuehrte, dass sich einzelne Gilden schon am ersten Tag Gildenstaedte leisten konnten) berichtet.



Naja, einen der Plätze zu besetzen ist jetzt mir über 100 oder gar 200 Mitgliedern innerhalb eines Tages kein grosses Problem, wenn man sich reinhängt.
Ob dann allerdings schon etwas auf dem Platz gebaut wurde...

Mortal Online interessiert mich auch... aber der Release liegt noch so weit in der Zukunft, dass ich daran jetzt wirklich noch nicht denke.


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2009)

Naja - bei MO wird irgendwas noch diesen Monat passieren. Zumindest deutet ein Timer auf der offiziellen Seite darauf hin. Viele Vermuten den Start der closed Beta. Als Zyniker koennte man natuerlich auch vermuten, dass nach Ablauf des Timers einfach die naechsten Infos kommen ("And I tell you - soon(tm)!") oder gar das Spiel abgesagt wird. Momentan ist das Releasedatum auf Sommer 2009 angesetzt.

Bei Earthrise hiess es auch Release 2009. Irgendwie scheint da aber noch sehr viel in der Konzeptphase zu sein - auch wenn man sich schon offiziell fuer die Beta registrieren konnte.

Momentan hoffe ich auf jeden Fall noch, dass ich bald ins Spiel komme. Und ja - ich werde ganz sicher warten. Allerdings denke ich, dass DF durch das Chaos beim Release schon viele Kunden verloren gegangen sind. Selbst wenn es vielleicht nur 1-off-Spielkaeufer waren, die nach dem Freimonat wieder verschwunden waeren.


----------



## Niburu (2. März 2009)

Weiß ja nicht wo du deine Info's her nimmst. Aber der Server war seit Samstag glaub ich so ziemlich dauerhaft Online. 

http://www.eu1.darkfallonline.com/news/      hier kann man den Status überprüfen

Diese Mob Exploits hatten mit den Desync problemen der ersten Tage zu tun und wurden in der Beta eben nicht entdeckt.  Aktuell  sind wohl 6000 Chars Ingame, in der Beta waren es 20.000 (da konnte man noch mehrer Chars machen also kannst du ja mal -10.000 Chars rechnen bist du immernoch bei 10k Spielern) also haben in der Beta anscheinend mehr gespielt als jetzt gerade.

Das Spiel ist keine Bezahlte Beta oder sonst was den es war schon am ende der Beta Releasefertig hatte keine Gamebreaking Bug's (z.B Performance Probleme, Massive CTD's, nicht funktionierende Spielinhalte). Im moment haben sie wohl nur probleme mit ihrem Account Managment System und halt ihrem Shop. Daran arbeiten sie grad und werden 12 Stunden bevor die Shops Online gehen eine News in ihrem Forum posten. Also braucht ihr auch nicht 24h am Tag die offiziele HP besuchen und nach News schreien.

Wenn euch der trubel einene negativen Eindruck vom Spiel vermittelt schaut einfach nochmal in 2 Monaten rein aber verbreitet keine daher gequatsche von irgendwelchen Ami's aus dem offizielen forum die im gleichen atemzug verlangen das DF mehr Spielinhalte von WoW kopieren soll.

Ansonsten kann man ja nur sagen das die Entwickler gesagt haben es wird einen limitierten Release geben und das heißt nun mal das viele Spielwillige nicht Spielen können (ich z.B "grml") aber damit muss man wohl leben

EDIT: Was natürlich nicht heißen soll DF ist perfekt es hat natürlich noch Tweaking Probleme und ein bisschen Balance hier und da und natürlich noch fehlende Features wie Housing oder die Rassenfähigkeiten allen voran das Mahirim mount problem


----------



## Stancer (6. März 2009)

Für alle interessierten hab ich mal nen kleinen Bericht geschrieben. Ist aber noch nicht Fertig und werde ihn das WE fertig stellen :


Mehr als 1 Woche nach offiziellem Release hat es gedauert bis ich einen Account ergattern konnte. Der Andrang ist unbeschreiblich groß aber viele legen das Spiel nach dem ersten Mal wieder bei Seite, das merkt man. Man kann auf jeden Fall sagen, es ist kein 2. WoW oder ähnelt auch irgendwie einem Next Generation MMO.
Ich kam zu dem Account nicht über die offizielle Seite, dort sind Accounts momentan nach 10min ausverkauft. Aber eine freundliche Person schrieb mich an und bot mir seinen Account für den Kaufpreis an. Klar sagte ich da zu. Also installiert und losgelegt.

Von Anfang an kriegt man es heftig zu spüren an welche Spielerzielgruppe sich das Spiel wendet. Wenn man mich spontan fragen würde was DFO ist würde ich sagen "Ein Oblivion als MMO ohne Level". Die Zielgruppe sind wohl Spieler, die was abkönnen und sich ihren Weg im Spiel selber suchen wollen und kein lineares Verhalten wünschen (z.b. wie in WAR mit den Abschnitten oder Tiers). Selber erforschen lautet das Motto.

"Weicheier" die nix anderes als WoW gewöhnt sind dürften große Probleme in DFO bekommen, so viel steht fest.

Nur 1 Charakter : Das ist für manche schon der erste Schock, man darf sich nur 1 Charakter erstellen. Da es sich in DFO aber um ein Learning by doing System handelt, d.h. es gibt keine Klassen, kann man den Charakter jederzeit so Entwickeln, wie man ihn haben möchte.
Also Charakter erstellt, die Erstellung ist standard und es gibt die Standardvölker, Menschen, Zwerge, Elfen, Orks, Dunkelelfen sowie eine Art Wolfsmenschen.
Nun gehts los....

Der Start : Spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar sein mit was für einem Spiel er es zu tun hat. Das Interface ist sehr sparsam gehalten und zeigt nur das aller nötigste. Man steht in einer Stadt und was einem als erstes Auffällt ist das man eben nichts sieht. Es ist eine ganz normale Stadt, keinerlei Pfeile, Ausrufezeichen oder Namen über den Köpfen. Die Namen von NPC/Spielern werden nämlich nur angezeigt, wenn man sie anvisiert. Ein kurzes Popup taucht auf, das einem erklärt wie man sich bewegt und eine Waffe anlegt....DAS WARS....DAS IST DAS GANZE TUTORIAL !!!!

Nun heisst es erkunden. Verwirrt drehe ich mich erstmal um und schaue mir alles in Ruhe an. Ok laufe ich mal bisl in der Stadt rum und sehe mich um. Ah da steht jemand, sieht aus wie ne Stadtwache. Jedenfalls bewegt er sich nicht und sieht auch nicht wie ein Spieler aus. Etwa 2min laufe ich um diese "Wache" herum und versuche durch drücken der "Use" Taste mit ihm zu reden. Schließlich gibt er ein "Whats up Dude?" von sich und rennt von dannen....ok war doch nen Spieler. Aber nun weiss ich immerhin, das Spieler blaue Namen haben.
Ich finde dann endlich einen NPC und nachdem ich mit ihm gesprochen habe bietet er mir eine Quest an.

Die erste Quest : Ich soll Goblins töten, so viel weiss ich...aha und weiter ? Der NPC macht keinerlei Anstalten mir eine Richtung zu weisen, wo ich denn besagte Goblins finde. Aber bin ja ein schlaues Kerlchen und da der NPC was davon erzählte sie würden das Dorf bedrohen können sie ja nur irgendwo in der Nähe sein. In der Tat, nach etwa 5min fussmarsch fand ich besagte Goblins. Schnell mein Starterschwert ausgerüstet und drauf auf den ersten.
Doch wieder zeigte sich, das die DFO nix für Weicheier ist, denn diese Goblins haben es Fausdick hinter den Ohren und brachten mich erst 2mal um, bevor ich überhaupt einen von ihnen zur Strecke bringen konnte.
Der erste Gegner in DFO ist eine hochintelligente KI die auch noch Freunde zu Hilfe ruft. Ehe ich mich versah prügelten 3 Goblins auf mich ein und dazu noch äußerst geschickt. Die Mobs laufen nicht stupide auf den spieler zu, um dann ihre Standardattacke zu spammen. Der Goblin bleibst erstmal auf distanz und hat eine ordentliche Aggro Range und zückt erstmal einen Bogen. Tja also muss ich dann wohl hin. Kaum bei ihm angekommen springen seine 2 Freunde hinter einem Felsen hevor und greifen mich an. Der erste Goblin hat in der Zeit Schwert und Schild gezogen und tanzt wild um mich herum. Hinter mir steht ein Goblin und schießt mir Pfeile in den Rücken und in sicherer Entfernung ein Goblin Schamane, der seine Freunde munter heilt....gemein..

Beim 3. Versuch klappt es dann endlich und ich erlege meinen ersten Goblin, allerdings muss ich dann erstmal ein ganzes Stück fliehen um mich vor seinen wütenden Freunden zu retten. Und auch hier zeigt DFO wieder seine ganze Härte. Während ich vor den goblins fliehe kommt ein weiterer Spieler daher und plündert einfach den vorher von mir erlegten Goblin... , denn in DFO ist permanent free Loot. Das zieht natürlich berüchtigte Ninja Looter an. Helfen kann man sich, indem man sie einfach umhaut aber am Anfang ist sowas nicht zu empfehlen, da solche spieler doch etwas besser ausgerüstet sind. Full PvP also und es gibt Friendly Fire. Sobald man aber einen "blauen" (Freundlicher) Spieler angreift, wird man selber als "Grau" geflaggt und ist damit Vogelfrei. Andere spieler dürfen einen dann angreifen ohne mit Folgen rechnen zu müssen. Das System wird natürlich von Grief-PK´s ausgenutzt, indem sie sich in Schläge/Pfeile werfen, damit der Spieler grau markiert wird um diesen dann umbringen zu können. Tötet man nämlich einen unschuldigen Spieler wird man irgendwann "Rot" und darf dann keine Städte mehr betreten.
Gerade an den recht raren Monsterspots enstehen so oft riesige Hetzjagden auf "Graue", wenn diese versehentlich mal einen Spieler im Kampf getroffen haben, denn die Belohnung ist der Besitz des Spieler, den er bei sich trägt und manche schleppen fast alles mit sich rum.

Diese Ninja-Looter und Grief-PK´s findet man aber auch nur im Bereich der Startgebiete. Weiter raus trauen sie sich nicht, da sie dort recht fix von Gilden oder echten PK´s platt gemacht werden, denn die Startgebiete sind durch Türme gesichert um dauer Ganken zu vermeiden.


to be continued....

Fortsetzung :

Ich hatte es endlich geschafft einen Goblin zu töten und ihn auch zu looten. Das schöne ist, das er direkt recht passable Ausrüstung dropt, die natürlich direkt angezogen wird. Meine ersten Skills wie Schwertkampf oder Rüstung sind auch schon gestiegen und erleichtern den Kampf gegen die Goblins deutlich. Schon nach recht kurzer Zeit nimmt man es auch mit 3 von ihnen auf. In meinem Inventar häuft sich derweil die Ausrüstung und dann steigt ein Gefühl in mir auf, das ich seit Ultima Online nicht mehr verspürte. Ich hatte Angst, jemand könnte mich nun umhauen und ausrauben und dieser Zwerg da vorne beobachtet mich auch schon die ganze Zeit... wartet er nur auf den richtigen Moment ? Und da ist noch ein Spieler der verdächtig zu mir hinüber schaut....

Tja und schon entwickelt man eine paranoia, das jeder einen ausrauben will. Sicherheitshalber mache ich mich trotzdem auf den Weg zur Bank. Dort kann man seine Gegenstände einlagern und das sollte man auch. Ich hab mittlerweile 3-4 komplette Outfits dort eingelagert, denn die Alternative wäre mit "Nichts" nach dem Tod da zu stehen.

to be continued...


----------



## Syane (6. März 2009)

Schön geschrieben Stancer warheitsgehalt um die 90% Top! 

Kritikpunkt ..du kannst auf der Landkarte und der minimap mit einem Roten Punkt das "ungefähre" Questareal sehen in dem sich deine Quest befindet ... Die Mobs haben alle ne scheiß fiese KI ..Schwierigkeitsgrad Steigend ..Drachen sind wohl die inteligentesten ..glaube ich bis jezt.

Das was du beschreibst sind die aller ersten schritte...

Deine paranoia ist gut ..verdammt gut...traue niemandem.

Ich frage mich nur ..ob du einer der Spieler bist die es alleine durchhalten ..so wie ich das sehe spielst du das spiel alleine richtig? Es laufen gruppenverbände im höheren bereich von 5-10 Mann rum ..die einen einzelnen einfach umflexen ... Du hast viele Frustmomente ...

Bis vor kurzem bin ich in einer 3er gruppe meine alten Gilde rumgelaufen ...einer hat seinen Dienst Kwittiert und DFO an den Nagel gehängt ..nach nichtmal einer Woche ... Nun sindma noch zwei ..Grund dafür war ..das wir halt schon recht gutes Equip haben waffen skill 50+ teilweise ..und halt zu 3. von ner 6er gruppe nach nem 10 Minuten fight leer gelootet worden sind ..haben uns wie ich finde gut verkauft ..4 Gekillt ...bis die Endu nach perma trank schlucken alle war ...aber für ihn waren diese Frust momente zu groß : / 


Falls dir das Spiel nachn paar Stunden noch spaß macht kann man ja mal zusammen rumlaufen ;D


----------



## Stancer (7. März 2009)

Nene, bin nur die ersten Meter alleine los gezogen und bin nu bei den Bewahrer der Welten. Kenne da auch einige aus WAR.

Problem war nur, das ich Mirdain spiele und die Gildenstadt bei den Menschen liegt. Laufweg mal eben etwa 2Std...

War aber auch spannend. Auf dem Weg dahin hatte ich einige kritische Begegnungen. Zuerst traf ich auf einen "roten" der mich ne Zeit lang jagde aber dann aufgab. Dann begegnete ich einigen "Spellgazern", sehen aus wie fliegende Tintenfische und wirken fiese Zauber....bloss weg.

Tja und auf einmal, es war nicht mehr so weit, zuckte ich nur noch zusammen, denn direkt neben mir explodierte was....und zack 1/4 meiner TP weg. Panisch sah ich mich um....nix....und wieder "bumm"....ich blicke nach oben und sehe einen Drachen !!!! Was mach ich jetzt ??? Erstmal laufen und schaffe es gerade noch mich unter einer großen Wurzel zu verstecken. Doch das Mistvieh gibt nicht auf und versucht es nun mit Feuerspucken, doch unter der Wurzel bin ich erstmal sicher aber ich muss mir die Frage stellen wie ich wieder dort weg komme....

Also meine TP wieder voll sind sprinte ich los, doch der Drache lässt sich nicht abschütteln. Ich schlage Haken und laufe unter Bäumen durch um den Feuerbällen, die er auf mich schießt auszuweichen. Ich komme schließlich in eine Art Tal mit Felswänden zu meiner linken und rechten. Ich drehe mich um und seh den Drachen nicht mehr....puhhhh....also weiter. Doch kaum am Ende des Tals angekommen folgt die böse Überraschung...der Drache erwartet mich dort bereits und speiht schon wieder Feuerbälle in meine Richtung. Gerade als ich denke "Jetzt ist es aus" kommt unverhofft meine Rettung. Ein weiterer Spieler taucht auf und zieht wohl eher ungewollt die Aufmerksamkeit des Drachen auf sich, jedenfalls lässt er von mir ab und nimmt sich den Neuankömmling vor. Ich nutze die Gelegenheit zur Flucht, ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber ich bezweifel, das wir eine Chance gehabt hätten. Was aus meinem "Retter" geworden ist weiss ich nicht. Glücklich und Lebendig erreiche ich dann nach fast 2Std die erste Startstadt der Menschen...


----------



## Abell (7. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tja und auf einmal, es war nicht mehr so weit, zuckte ich nur noch zusammen, denn direkt neben mir explodierte was....und zack 1/4 meiner TP weg. Panisch sah ich mich um....nix....und wieder "bumm"....ich blicke nach oben und sehe einen Drachen !!!! Was mach ich jetzt ??? Erstmal laufen und schaffe es gerade noch mich unter einer großen Wurzel zu verstecken. Doch das Mistvieh gibt nicht auf und versucht es nun mit Feuerspucken, doch unter der Wurzel bin ich erstmal sicher aber ich muss mir die Frage stellen wie ich wieder dort weg komme....
> 
> Also meine TP wieder voll sind sprinte ich los, doch der Drache lässt sich nicht abschütteln. Ich schlage Haken und laufe unter Bäumen durch um den Feuerbällen, die er auf mich schießt auszuweichen. Ich komme schließlich in eine Art Tal mit Felswänden zu meiner linken und rechten. Ich drehe mich um und seh den Drachen nicht mehr....puhhhh....also weiter. Doch kaum am Ende des Tals angekommen folgt die böse Überraschung...der Drache erwartet mich dort bereits und speiht schon wieder Feuerbälle in meine Richtung. Gerade als ich denke "Jetzt ist es aus" kommt unverhofft meine Rettung. Ein weiterer Spieler taucht auf und zieht wohl eher ungewollt die Aufmerksamkeit des Drachen auf sich, jedenfalls lässt er von mir ab und nimmt sich den Neuankömmling vor. Ich nutze die Gelegenheit zur Flucht, ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber ich bezweifel, das wir eine Chance gehabt hätten. Was aus meinem "Retter" geworden ist weiss ich nicht. Glücklich und Lebendig erreiche ich dann nach fast 2Std die erste Startstadt der Menschen...



Ja, in der Gegend war ich auch schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis man die Viecher los ist läuft man sich die Füsse wund...


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. März 2009)

Rargh  das klingt alles so toll ;D

kanns kaum erwarten, bis ich auch spielen kann ^^


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

Jaha ! Vor den Viechern wegrennen ist schon ne tolle sache ..aber versuch es mal mit Jagen ..die Mistdinger Kiten dich wenns gut läuft von einem teil der Map durch die andere ... Fiese Begegnungen mit anderen Spielern/ Monstern vereinfachen die Drachenjagt nicht sonderlich ... kann auch gut und gerne 3 Stunden dauern : /

BTW ich renne ohne Gilde rum ..wer braucht sowas schon .. Dieses ganze ich schließe Gilden allies mit jedem um jah nicht umgeballert zu werden ..nenene ..Outlaw 4tw.


----------



## Ogil (7. März 2009)

Oh ja - die meisten Viecher in DF sind ganz schoen frech. Heute ist es mir zum ersten Mal passiert, dass ich im Kampf gegen ein paar Goblins ohne Stamina da stand - und das ist gar nicht lustig. Mit den letzten paar Lebenspunkten konnte ich mich noch in einen Tuempel retten (ohne direkt zu ertrinken!) und der wasserscheue Goblin sprang zum Glueck nicht hinterher. Waere auch ganz schoen doof gewesen - so schoen voll wie meine Taschen grad waren. Bin dann erstmal brav heim getrottet und hab gebunkert...

Ansonsten - ob wirklich viele Spieler wieder aufhoeren kann ich nicht sagen. Falls ja: Eigentlich war ja von Anfang an klar, dass DF nicht fuer jeden gedacht ist und bei dem massenhaften Andrang war wirklich nicht zu erwarten, dass jeder in DF "sein" Spiel finden wuerde. Ich hab auf jeden Fall viel von dem gefunden was ich mir erhoffte - auch wenn vieles noch nicht perfekt ist. Aber ich hoffe zumindest, dass sich das Spiel noch gut entwickeln wird...


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

Ich finde es ist jezt schon recht perfekt :> hab gestern nen gm versucht zu erreichen 30 sec später hatte ich ihn x)

Für mich ist es gut wie es ist ..es kann nur noch besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (9. März 2009)

DFO ist für mich endlich wieder mal ein Spiel, dass reichlich suchtpotential hat.

Ich log kurz für ein halbes Stündchen ein nur um "ein bisschen Erz zu sammeln" und plötzlich sind 3-4 Stunden vergangen weil man noch die Spietzhacke ganz aufbrauchen wollte und man den Bergbauskill noch auf eine ganzen Punkt bringen wollte bzw. hat man dann schon das Erz, da wärs doch das beste, das gleich weiterzuverarbeiten, aber dazu muss ich erst noch etwas Holz sammeln.....


----------



## Ogil (9. März 2009)

Falls noch jemand Probleme hat die Grafik des Spiels an die Leistungsfaehigkeit seines Rechners anzupassen (AA usw. um die Ingame-Einstellungen zu "erweitern"): 

http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthread.php?t=153707


----------



## Kalvasflam (11. März 2009)

Das klingt ja wirklich alles verdammt gut!! Toller Bericht, Stancer!! Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, bei man nicht plattgehauen sondern auch gelootet werden kann. Bei WoW wars mir ja immer total egal, wenn ich da mal gegankt wurde. Hat nicht mal meinen Puls beschleunigt... Wie auch: gibt ja nix zu verlieren! Aber bei UO, vollbeladen in Shame Earth Ellies kloppen und ein Roter kommt rein? Hab manchmal echt gedacht, ich krieg nen Herzanfall (hat mich sicher auch ein paar Jahre meines Lebens gekostet - dieser psychische Stress). Aber ich hab jede Sekunde geliebt!

Wenn ich das aber richtig verstehe, ist es für mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht möglich, mir einen Account zu besorgen und loszulegen?


----------



## Ogil (11. März 2009)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Wenn ich das aber richtig verstehe, ist es für mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht möglich, mir einen Account zu besorgen und loszulegen?


Naja - sagen wir eher: Es besteht die Chance. Taeglich ist der Online-Shop fuer ein paar Minuten offen (welche Zeit ist meist auf der Webseite angekuendigt) und man kann mit etwas Glueck einen Key kaufen (wenn einem die Serverlast-Goetter gewogen sind). Allerdings merkt man mittlerweile schon, dass sehr viele Leute im Spiel sind - und am Abend gibt es ziemliche Warteschlangen (im Moment ist es nur 1 Server). Sobald ein 2.Server online geht sollte sich die Situation aber bessern...


----------



## Nesh (14. März 2009)

Also ich freue mich schon einige Zeit darauf, DFO endlich auszuprobieren... aber das wird wohl noch sehr lange dauern^^.

Aber eine Frage an alle, die bisher die Chance hatten mal reinzuschaun; IST dieses Spiel was ich denke und hoffe, also ist es eine Art Fantasyversion von EVE online?
Das wäre natürlich ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

Ka hab eve online nicht gespielt. Und jeden deutschen Spieler den ich kenne ..der DFO mit mir gespielt hat hat aufgehört ^^ Naja außer meinem bruder ...sind nur noch zu zweit ..gefällt echt nich jedem :>


----------



## Nesh (14. März 2009)

Ja wäre cool wenn irgendwer der BEIDES gespielt hat mal seine Meinung ablassen könnte^^


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

Spielt ja kaum wer ^^


----------



## Stancer (14. März 2009)

Naja finde es lässt sich schwer mit EVE vergleichen, da ich EVE net wirklich als MMORPG sehe. Eher als soetwas wie ne MP-Weltraum-Wisim.

EVE ist auf jeden Fall anders und ich sehe keine Ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## Nesh (14. März 2009)

Hmm, für mich wirkte es schon ähnlich, aber okay..


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

Das kann man doch nicht sagen wenn man es nicht gespielt hat ..also in deinem Fall meine ich ...nur vom hören kannst du sicher nicht sagen das DFO wie EVE ist ... :>   Schau dir vllt einpaar videos zu dem Spiel an ...da bekommst du evtl nen paar Eindrücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesh (14. März 2009)

Videos hab ich schon genug gesehen, auch Spielberichte gelesen usw. Mich interessiert diese Art des Spielens extrem, aber es erinnert mich einfach an Eve Online^^ 
Im Moment gehts mir aber drum mal endlich nen Key zu bekommen... -.-


----------



## Parat (14. März 2009)

Nesh schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage an alle, die bisher die Chance hatten mal reinzuschaun; IST dieses Spiel was ich denke und hoffe, also ist es eine Art Fantasyversion von EVE online?


Die einzige Ähnlichkeit existiert, wenn man das, was behauptet wird von DFO, nämlich, dass sich eine Art Mittelalter-Lebenssimulations inkl. Wirtschaft bilden KÖNNTE, vergleicht mit dem, was EVE nun tatsächlich ist.

Defacto hat DFO kein Wirtschaftssystem ala EVE, keine wirklich knappen Ressourcen, kein Ausgleich von Angebot und Nachfrage. Man kann halt untereinander handeln, das geht aber ja in beinahe jedem Spiel. Alles drüber hinweg ist EVE exklusiv vorbehalten.

Und bei DFO ist nur eine entfernte Hoffnung, dass sich das ändern würde, bisher keinesfalls ein Fakt.


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

Neeeee, also wirtschaftssimulation in diesem Sinne ist es NICHT ! Du kannst DFO als wirtschaftssimulation spielen ...sprich du kannst nen guter Handwerker werden ohne wirklich kämpfen zu müssen und deinen char halt in richtung warrior aufzubauen ....  Aber es ist halt auf das PvP stark ausgelegt ...ansonsten natürlich freies spielen ..wie es dir beliebt.


----------



## Curumo (14. März 2009)

die Frage ist in wiefern nicht auch bei Eve alles auf pvp hinaus läuft
denn die meisten Dinge der Evewirtschaft werden eben im low Sec wieder zu Weltraumstaub gemacht

wenn ich endlich mal DFO anspiuelen könnte, könnte ichs vergleichen da ich Eve ne gute Weile gespielt habe
aber tja kein Key


----------



## Mondaine (15. März 2009)

Ich spiele EVE seit knapp 2 Jahren mit Fokus auf PVP (0.0 oder low-sec).
DFO spiele ich seit der Beta im November.

Die einzigen Ähnlichkeiten sind meiner Meinung nach diese :

- Man verliert tatsächlich etwas wenn man stirbt, man geht nicht ganz so leichtsinning ins PVP wie bei anderen MMO's ala WoW , WAR etc..

- Clans können Gebiete beanspruchen welche auch verteidigt werden müssen, damit kein anderer Clan dieses Gebiet einnimmt (Clan Cities, Hamlets)

- Man kann auch trotz deutlicher Unterzahl gegen weitaus grössere Gegnermassen gewinnen, sofern Teamplay stimmt.

- Sandbox..


----------



## Exeone (15. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja finde es lässt sich schwer mit EVE vergleichen, da ich EVE net wirklich als MMORPG sehe. Eher als soetwas wie ne MP-Weltraum-Wisim.
> 
> EVE ist auf jeden Fall anders und ich sehe keine Ähnlichkeiten.



also eve ist hat ja mehr mmorpg als die meisten anderen pseudo mmos


----------



## Nesh (15. März 2009)

Eben genau das dachte ich eigentlich auch. Eve bietet eine absulut freie Welt, die sich ausschließlich auf dem aufbaut, was die Spieler erreichen und erreichen wollen, es schreibt seine eigene Geschichte (durch Kriege der Alliances), verschiebt seine Grenzen durch die Spieler....
Es bietet eigentlich genau das wonach die Rollenspieler immer schreien, anspruchsvolles Crafting, freie Characterentwicklung usw.

Deshalb finde ich es falsch, zu sagen Eve Online sei kein mmorpg O_x


----------



## Parat (15. März 2009)

Naja, im Endeffekt ist EVE ebensowenig RP wie jedes MMORPG, also ist EVE auch ein MMORPG, falls die Buchstaben RP den Unterschied machten.^^

Und DFO ... ich muss sagen, dass ich den Begriff Sandbox ziemlich albern finde. Defacto gibt es 90 Städte, die den Besitzer wechseln können, wie auch in WAR oder AoC, wenn ich nicht ganz schief liege.

Das ist die Sandbox. Alles andere ist nur, dass es weniger Questen gibt. Es kam nix hinzu, es wurde nur was weggelassen. Das ist für mich noch nicht Sandbox, denn das würde bedeuten, dass es viele zusätzlcihe Möglichkeiten gibt. Die funktionieren aber ohne Engine-Repräsentanz nur dann, wenn die Community das möglich macht. Das seh ich nicht, die Comm ist ziemlich fürn Hintern in DFO.

Und die Hoffnung, dass das in einem halben Jahr anders sei, weil ja die ganzen UOler bleiben, während die PvP-Kiddies weiter ziehen .. die find ich zur Zeit noch eher putzig als realistisch.^^


----------



## Meryngwen (17. März 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht, die Comm ist ziemlich fürn Hintern in DFO.



Und genau da liegt das Problem...

Erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich auch seit dem 10.3. Darkfall spiele. Insgesamt ist das Spiel recht nett gemacht, und das Skillsystem ist in seinen Ansätzen auch recht gut (wenn auch nicht wirklich perfekt).

Das grösste Problem ist aber wirklich die Community. Man braucht sich nur einmal das offizielle Forum von Darkfall anschauen. Was dort teilweise abgeht, ist wirklich nicht mehr feierlich. In jedem anderen halbwegs gut geführten Forum wäre schon mehr als die Hälfte der Nutzer gebannt worden. Ich weiss nicht, woher dieser rüde Umgangston herkommt, finde das aber auf keinen Fall dienlich für dieses Spiel.

Da sich jeder einen Account in diesem Forum anlegen kann, und das dann auch gleich mehrfach ohne das die Mail Adressen geprüft werden, lässt sich dort wirklich jeder aus.

Aber um noch einmal auf Darkfall zurückzukommen. Insgesamt macht es schon Spass, seine Skills auszubauen und den Char zu entwickeln. Solange Aventurine aber die Hacks und Exploits nicht in den Griff bekommt, macht es keinen Sinn sich auch nur annähernd mit diesem Spiel weiterzubeschäftigen. Da es zur Zeit auch nur einen Server gibt, muss man mit recht langen Warteschlangen in den Abendstunden rechnen (sollte diese Woche eigentlich gefixt werden).

Ich persönlich werde mir den Freimonat noch anschauen und die Entwicklung sicher verfolgen. Für mich stellte sich am Anfang die Frage, ob ein solches Spiel für mich in Frage kommt (FFA Loot, full Loot etc.). Insgesamt erfüllen die Features schon meine Wünsche, die ich an ein solches MMO habe. Parallel dazu verfolge ich nun noch die Entwicklung von Mortal Online, dass ja in die selbe Richtung geht und meiner Meinung nach nun schon mehr Potential hat. Dort scheint sich auch eine ganz andere Community zu entwickeln.

Fazit: Ein nettes Spiel mit vielen guten Ansätzen, einem absolut chaotischen Vertriebsmodell und einem Entwickler, dem nicht die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen wie anderen größeren Firmen. Meine Befürchtung ist wirklich, dass dieses Spiel gerade wegen dieser Community scheitern wird.

So long,

Mery


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Naja ..die Community die dort postet xD sind wie du schon gesagt hast ..der Haufen von Idioten die das Spiel nichtmal 10 Sekunden live gesehen haben ...das sind Leute die rumheulen weil sie nicht ins Spiel rein kommen ... Gut pauschalisieren kann man das nicht ...der andere Teil der da scheiße schreibt sind Leute die umsonst 50 Euro/Dollar ausgegeben haben ...und jezt meinen ihnen gefällt das Spiel nicht  *applaus*  

Es wurde schon MONATE im vorraus gesagt ..das DFO ne richtig miese community haben wird ... es ist halt auch "ingame" ein Arschloch spiel :>  Aber in DFO darf man es sein ;D 

Hacks/Bots ingame ..ja und? Bots geben mir in 30 Sekunden das zeug was ich normal 4 stunden farmen müsste xD 

Speedhacker ja gut ...alleine können die dir auch nix anhaben ansonsten frabsen und gut.


Hach ich find das Spiel herrlich ... und zu Mortal Online ...da mache ich mir mehr sorgen das es floppt ..aufgrund der wohl sehr hoch ausfallenden PC Anforderungen ..es schaut echt geil aus keine Frage ..aber ich hab schon öfters gesagt ..wer weis ob die jetziege zocker Gemeinschaft im Zeitalter von wow billig mmo anforderungen für so ein Spiel bereit ist.


----------



## Meryngwen (17. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hacks/Bots ingame ..ja und? Bots geben mir in 30 Sekunden das zeug was ich normal 4 stunden farmen müsste xD



Na was soll ich denn dazu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich einigen Situationen hast Du sicherlich recht. Ich spiele einen Zwerg, und ein paar Freunde hängen im Startgebiet der Menschen. Da kann ich es schon verstehen das man der Versuchung erlegen ist, sich einfach irgendwohin zu teleportieren. Mit einer Reisefunktion hätte man sich das erspart.

Und da ich mal zu Startgebiet der Menschen hingelatscht bin und auch wieder zurück, weiss ich wie lange es dauert und welche lustigen Hindernisse einen erwarten (Server DC und Char wieder am letzten Stein, wo er gebunden war....30min Laufzeit für nix).

Macros finde ich eigentlich ja auch nicht zu tragisch...aber wenn sich die Leute kreuz und quer durch die Gegend porten...


----------



## Parat (17. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja ..die Community die dort postet xD sind wie du schon gesagt hast ..der Haufen von Idioten die das Spiel nichtmal 10 Sekunden live gesehen haben


Achwas, das ist genau die SPielerschaft IG. Und sorry, ich meine .. hier werden doch dauernd live-Broadcasts gepostet. Und wenn Du dann mal guckst ... der Spieler hat vor, ne Umgebungstour zu machen - und rauskommen tut eh das selber PvP. Er erzählt, dass ihn am meisten die Freiheit fasziniert, alles tun zu können, aber er tut NIX, was er nicht in beinahe jedem anderen Spiel auch tun könnte, nämlich rumlaufen und sich kloppen.

Sorry, für mich ist die DFO-Comm zum größten Teil von Illusionen befallen. Sie bilden sich ein sie könnten alles tin - und tun dennoch nur das, was man anderswo auch tun kann - fühlen sich dabei aber irgendwie avantgardesk.^^



> ...das sind Leute die rumheulen weil sie nicht ins Spiel rein kommen ... Gut pauschalisieren kann man das nicht ...der andere Teil der da scheiße schreibt sind Leute die umsonst 50 Euro/Dollar ausgegeben haben ...und jezt meinen ihnen gefällt das Spiel nicht  *applaus*


Es sind aber zum Teil auch die Leute, an die sich die Hoffnungen knüpften an ein neues UO, das DFO nicht sein wird.

Btw bleibt es ja dabei, was ich immer sagte: DFO kann Spaß machen, wenn man eben PvP sucht und diese Art Spannungsathmo, die aufkommt, wenn man wo langgeht und jederzeit ein Kampf ausbrechen kann. Nie und nimmer würd ich die Qualität absprechen.

Nur sollte man zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es unzählige Threads gab, in denen DFO für mehr als das angepriesen wurde .... und die Leute, die dieses "mehr" suchten, sind natürlich enttäuscht ... und werden mit Mortal Online dann wieder entäuscht.


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Hab UO zum Glück nicht gespielt ..daher kenne ichs nicht anders.. Und mir gefällt DFO ..bin kurz davor ner Rp Gilde zu joinen :x Mir gefällt die Atmo, das Design es ist stimmig... 

In anderen Spielen kann man nicht unbedingt seiner "Fraktion" ins Gesicht geben wann immer man will ..oder sich der feindlichen Fraktion anschließen^^

Ja Rumlaufen ..das Spiel besteht aus "reisen" ohne Flugrouten oder "Unterirdische Bahnen"

zu Fuß oder per mount...heulen tun die Bequemen leute oder die Casuals die zu Wenig zeit haben : / Aber wozu muss man an einem Tag von einem Punkt der karte zur anderen reisen können?

Nur weil mans in anderen mmo's so vorgekaut bekommt schon mit lvl1 beispielsweise irgendwohin geportet zu werden ...das nennt sich ja theoretisch auch exploiten ..da regt sich nur keiner drüber auf :>


----------



## Parat (18. März 2009)

Im Vergleich zu UO ist das alberner Scheiß, auch in RP-Gilden. Gilt aber für alle MMORPGs heutzutage, weil die Spielerschaft insgesamt, abseits vom Spiel, eben nicht mehr das hergibt, weil heutzutage halt jeder Internet hat. Das ist halt die Kehrseite der Medaille.

Wirklich mit der Technik von UO hatte das garnix zu tun ... deswegn klappt es auch in DFO eben nicht in der Breite, obwohl sie die Technik kopierten (und aufmotzten).


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Was ist denn nun mit Darkfall? Irgendwie hatte ich die Halluzination, dass da von irgendeinem Release am 25. Februar die Rede war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (18. März 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu UO ist das alberner Scheiß, auch in RP-Gilden. Gilt aber für alle MMORPGs heutzutage, weil die Spielerschaft insgesamt, abseits vom Spiel, eben nicht mehr das hergibt, weil heutzutage halt jeder Internet hat. Das ist halt die Kehrseite der Medaille.
> 
> Wirklich mit der Technik von UO hatte das garnix zu tun ... deswegn klappt es auch in DFO eben nicht in der Breite, obwohl sie die Technik kopierten (und aufmotzten).


Du hast zwar recht mit dem was du schreibst, nur finde ich es schon ein wenig merkwürdig wie ein nicht-DFO-Spieler sich eine Meinung über DFO bilden kann. Ich spiele es auch nicht und habe es bisher nicht gespielt (was ich aber noch vor habe), nur so am Rande. Dennoch kann die Comm Ingame doch recht iO sein - für ein PvP Spiel.

Bestes Beispiel EvE Online. Jeder betrügt ingame jeden, aber die Comm ansich ist auch iO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (18. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Du hast zwar recht mit dem was du schreibst, nur finde ich es schon ein wenig merkwürdig wie ein nicht-DFO-Spieler sich eine Meinung über DFO bilden kann.


Die Meinung wird doch selbst von DFOlern kaum ernsthaft bestritten, also zumindest denen nicht, die eben UO nocht erlebten.

Und es ist ja keine Beleidigung, es ist einfach Resultat einer sozioökonomischen Entwicklung. Jeder hat Internet, es ist nicht mehr Reichen und Akademikern (via Unis) vorbehalten, also leidet da auch ein wenig der Community-Gedanke. Und er leidet natürlich umso mehr, desto mehr Du PvP in den Vordergrund stellst, denn das führt automatisch zu starkem Konkurrenzdenken. Konkurrenzdenken bei niedriger sozialer Kohäsion = Probleme.

Und dass "wir spielen hier mit 20 Mann unser RP-Dingens, bewegen uns dabei aber durch eine Welt, die weder RP ist, noch auf RP reagiert, noch RP betreibt (in der Mehrheit)" nicht vergleichbar ist mit "Wir spielen hier RP und bewegen uns durch eine Welt, in der der Großteil irgendwie RP betreibt", ist doch klar. Letzteres war bei UO eben noch der Fall. Und ich rede hier gar nicht mal von dem verkopften RP, nicht von Regeln, nicht von OOC-Verboten, ja, nicht mal davon, dass nun wirklich jeder im engeren Sinne ne Rolle - und nicht sich selber - spielt. Es geht einfach um sozusagen den Grundfaktor von RP, die simple Grundidee, dass man in der Regel vernünftig mit anderen spielt und da irgendwie ein wenig Athmo aufkommen lässt. Auf den offiziellen Servern von UO konnte es passieren, dass Dir auf die Frage "woher kommst Du?" dann eben mit Seattle oder München geantwortet wurde, also nicht Britain, Trinsic und wie die Städte in der Spielwelt hießen. Es handelte sich da nicht um RP im engeren Sinne, aber Du konntest locker mit 90% der Leute eben mal plaudern am Lagerfeuern. Diese Kohäsion kriegste in keinem MMIRPG mehr geliefert. Da ist soviel Hass, Missgunst, Geflame, gegenseitiges Anpissen im Spiel, dass Du zu so einem Erlebnis nicht mehr kommst.



> Ich spiele es auch nicht und habe es bisher nicht gespielt (was ich aber noch vor habe), nur so am Rande. Dennoch kann die Comm Ingame doch recht iO sein - für ein PvP Spiel.


Du magst eine nette Gruppe finden. Das gönn ich Dir und wünsch ich Dir. Aber dass die Comm insgesamt iO ist, das behauptet nun echt keiner.^^



> Bestes Beispiel EvE Online. Jeder betrügt ingame jeden, aber die Comm ansich ist auch iO.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


EVE Online ist nen ganz anderes Paar Schuhe. Das Spiel ist recht verkopft, ökonomisch, komplex, actionarm (nix gegen das PvP, das mag total spannend sein, aber von der reinen Geschwindigkeit reißt es einen PvP-Junkie nicht vom Hocker^^). Das alles führt wiederum zu einer starken sozoökonomischen Selektion, diesmal ohne Zugangsbarrieren zum Internet. Die EVE-Comm ist sicherlich überdurchschnittlich akademisch, überdurchschnittlich gebildet, überdurchschnittlich alt. All das sidn Faktoren, die sicherlich ne Community deutlich verbessern. Insofern kann sich EVE auch in heutiger Zeit tatsächlich ne recht gute Comm bewahren.

Hinzu kommt, dass in EVE durch die ziemliche Gleichheit von OOC wie IC Haltung, ebenso wie UO, eine Fast-RP-Haltung ziemlich durchgängig entsteht. Was machst Du? Ich schipper X von Y nach Z, habs für 60,3 eingekauft, ich hoffe auf nen Erlös von 80" .... bei dem Satz is schlicht nicht erkennbar, ob Du nun das IC oder OOC sagtest ... und in einer Welt, in der man Funksprüche bzw Textnachrichten in einer fiktiven Welt der Zukunft kommuniziert, stören auch Leetspeak, Techiegebrabbel und so weiter eigentlich die Athmo kaum .... IC und OOC zerfließt da ziemlich, einfach weil .... IC steuer ich ein Raumschiff ... und OOC ist meine Spielhaltung, dass ich genau das auch mache.^^


----------



## pnn (18. März 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, ich habe kaum mal ausserhalb des Clans und der Allianz mit spielern zu tun (verbal) und diese Mitspieler kann man sich ja bekanntlich aussuchen. In einem Spiel wie DF ist mir die Gesamtcommunity relativ egal, denn das erste was ic hgemacht habe als ich IG kam ,waren die Globalchats ausgestellt. Natürlich hat man mal mit dem ein oder anderen ein kurzes Schwätzchen, aber da habe ich noch nichts besonders Negatives erlebt.

Bin ja schon lange DF Betatester gewesen und wirklich fasziniert von dem Spiel, jedoch legt sich das in den eltzten Tagen wieder. Denn Aventurine macht mMn mit ihrer Unfähigkeit das Spiel kaputt und die ganzen tollen Hacks die es so gibt demotivieren einen auch irgendwie. Ich hoffe dass sich an der Serverstabilität/-performance sehr bald etwas ändert, denn ansonst werde ich auch diesem grandiosen Spiel vorübergehend den Rücken zeigen.


----------



## Niburu (18. März 2009)

Am Anfang der verkackte Release und nun gibt es seit einer Woche Queeuing probleme. Deswegen gleich den Untergang prophezeien find ich verfrüht zumal sie seit gestenr schon kapazitäten erweitern......Acid Bad ist ja auch nicht mehr Möglich also ich weiß nicht wieviele Release du schon mitgemacht hast abereigentlich hat jeder so seine Problemchen....aber du hast recht wenn nach dem ersten Monat keine verbesserung in sicht ist werde ich leider auch Kündigen. ABER die ist ja nun schon zu sehen.


----------



## pnn (18. März 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Am Anfang der verkackte Release und nun gibt es seit einer Woche Queeuing probleme. Deswegen gleich den Untergang prophezeien find ich verfrüht zumal sie seit gestenr schon kapazitäten erweitern......Acid Bad ist ja auch nicht mehr Möglich also ich weiß nicht wieviele Release du schon mitgemacht hast abereigentlich hat jeder so seine Problemchen....aber du hast recht wenn nach dem ersten Monat keine verbesserung in sicht ist werde ich leider auch Kündigen. ABER die ist ja nun schon zu sehen.


Naja, ich habe seit '99 jedes größere Spiel und sehr viele Betas gespielt und Aventurine verhalten sich einfach wie absolute Amateure. Sie machen Fehler, die nicht einmal ein erfahrener Spieler in dem Genre machen würde. Oder würdest du ein MMO releasen ohne einen Stresstest? Was anderes ist das, was sie jetzt machen nicht.
Und für ein Nischenspiel wie DF kann so ein fatal schlechter erster Monat wie der es bis jetzt ist schon sehr sehr viel zerstören. Es ist der schlechteste Release den ich je mitgemacht habe. 
Auf der anderen Seite steht natürlich ein grandioses Spiel das sehr viel Spass macht, auch wenn einige zugesicherte Features fehlen und noch eine Menge Bugs vorhanden sind, aber das war mir eh von vornherein klar.
Ich hoffe sie bekommen es bald hin mit den Kapazitäten (immerhin war es gestern abend nicht Laggy, aber Runtime-Errors und Queuing gab es noch zur Genüge).


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit Darkfall? Irgendwie hatte ich die Halluzination, dass da von irgendeinem Release am 25. Februar die Rede war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Es wurde sogesehen am 26. released ^^ Sprich es ist schon draußen ..aber du kannst es nicht mehr kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zur Zeit jedenfalls)


----------



## Parat (18. März 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ich habe kaum mal ausserhalb des Clans und der Allianz mit spielern zu tun (verbal) und diese Mitspieler kann man sich ja bekanntlich aussuchen. In einem Spiel wie DF ist mir die Gesamtcommunity relativ egal, denn das erste was ic hgemacht habe als ich IG kam ,waren die Globalchats ausgestellt. Natürlich hat man mal mit dem ein oder anderen ein kurzes Schwätzchen, aber da habe ich noch nichts besonders Negatives erlebt.


Merke: Meine Sätze bezogen sich auch ausschließlich auf eine belebte Welt im Ganzen, die ja Kommunikation erfordert.

Dass Gilden etc untereinander Spaß haben können, ist klar. Geht in jedem Spiel, und ist natürlich nicht das, was gemeint war, als man es ursprünglich mit UO verglich.

Aber: Ehrlich gesagt gibt es da ja kaum noch Diskussionen zu. Vor drei Wochen konnte man sich da lange Gefechte liefern ... "heiler Gral oder Reinfall?" .. heutzutage wird ja selbst in ausschließlich DFO gewidmeten Foren gar nicht mehr der Anspruch erhoben, ein "neuer Stern am Hardcore-RP-Himmel" zu sein, um mal einen Threadtitel zu zitieren.^^


----------



## Dagon1 (18. März 2009)

@Parat
Deine Beschreibung der Communityzustände und Struktur halte ich für äußerst treffend und bedaure, daß sich die Internetwelt so verändert hat.
Sollte jemand noch eine "gesunde" MMO-Welt suchen so kommt man am ehesten bei SWG dorthin, aber eine UO-Community gibts auch dort nicht wirklich. 
Ich habe mir DFO via Account eines Freundes angeguckt und muss sagen, daß sogar SWG im jetzigen Zustand näher an der Sandbox dran ist als DFO. Das Problem von DFO ist eindeutig die PvPlastigkeit und der mangelnde Willen der Community was anderes zu tun als sich gegenseitig auf den Keks zu gehen und sich zu prügeln.
Free for all und PvP ist ja nett, aber ohne Menschen die damit umgehen können erinnert diese Sandbox eher an nen Kindergarten Sandkasten.

Bisher muss ich leider sagen, daß jedes MMO seit UO an der Community gescheitert ist (mit vereinzelten Ausnahmen bei denen nicht alle Hoffnung verloren ist). Schade eigentlich.

Gemäß der Einschätzung von Parat muss ich wohl warten bis ein MMO erscheint das nur die "richtige" Sorte mensch anspricht.
Manchmal frage ich mich wie der durchschnittliche MMO-Spieler heutzutage Brötchen kaufen geht, die armen Bäcker wenn ich an den Umgangston denke.


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich wie der durchschnittliche MMO-Spieler heutzutage Brötchen kaufen geht, die armen Bäcker wenn ich an den Umgangston denke.




Wortlaut:

we te be vier ix Brötchen please (wtb 4x Brötchen plx).. oderso?

Ansonsten ..zudenken es wird jehmals ein mmo ohne idioten geben halte ich für sehr sehr naiv :>



Ansonsten ..ich persönlich spiele Darkfall um anderen ins gesicht zu geben ..ehrlich darum ! Desswegen Spiele ich Darkfall ! Arschloch sein wenn man es will ... und idioten die denken sie sind troz stadt und blau status sicher ...die dich beleidigen bla ^^  Wenn ich ne Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will starte ich "Die Siedler" auf meinem PC ;D


Und ich glaube DFO soll auch kein UO Klon sein /werden.


----------



## Dagon1 (18. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wortlaut:
> 
> we te be vier ix Brötchen please (wtb 4x Brötchen plx).. oderso?
> 
> ...




Nunja, ich dachte da eher an:"Ey, Alter lass mal die Schrippen rüberwachsen sonst gibbet ne Schelle."
Es war auf den Umgangston und nicht auf internetkürzel bezogen.^^

Was meine Naivität angeht so gibt es heutzutage noche eine Chance. Das spiel muss nerdig genug sein. Denn je höher der Nerdfaktor, desto weniger unnötige Spielkameraden. (Lotro scheint grade deshalb ne recht anständige Community zu haben, aber das Spiel ist nicht mein Fall aufgrund der Spielmechanik und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Naja ...aber Ey, Alter ...bla blub ...kannst du nicht auf jugendliche Kupfern die PC spiele spielen ^^ die ganze Bushido/sido Rap/Hiphop Generation betrifft das 100% genauso dann.


----------



## Dagon1 (18. März 2009)

Ich habe Jugendliche nicht erwähnt. Ich beziehe das auf Leute die vergessen haben sich anständig zu benehmen egal welchen Alters. Der Hinweis auf den Kindergartensandkasten bezog sich auch auf das Verhalten und nicht auf das Alter.

Ich hab in Pirates of the burning Sea erlebt wie eine große Gruppe von 40+ Leuten sich wie Vorschüler aufführten. Nichts ist unmöglich im WWW -.-


----------



## pnn (19. März 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Was meine Naivität angeht so gibt es heutzutage noche eine Chance. Das spiel muss nerdig genug sein. Denn je höher der Nerdfaktor, desto weniger unnötige Spielkameraden. (Lotro scheint grade deshalb ne recht anständige Community zu haben, aber das Spiel ist nicht mein Fall aufgrund der Spielmechanik und Möglichkeiten.


Naja, das ist ein sehr dünnes Eis auf dem du dich da bewegst. 
Höherer "Nerdfaktor" -> mehr Nerds, was ich denke auch nicht gerade zu einer super tollen "heile Welt"-Community führt, eher ganz das Gegenteil.
Ich denke ein Spiel was wirklich nur den Wochenendritter anspricht wäre wohl von der Community und dem Umgangston das niveauvollste.
Kommt auch immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. In SWG z.B. gab es damals auch genug Deppen. Ich fahr einfach weiterhin auf der Schiene, dass die allgemeine Community für mich immer uninteressanter wird und ich für meinen Teil mich immer mehr in die Gilde zurückziehe (da weiss ich wenigstens dass nicht so komplette Wochenendritter dahinter sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Abell (19. März 2009)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Com ingame um einiges freundlicher als es im offiziellen Forum der Fall ist. Der Allianz/Race Chat wird hauptsächlich fürs Handeln oder für Fragen genutzt, die eigentlich beinahe immer freundlich beantwortet werden auch wenn die Fragen schon X mal vorgekommen sind. Da wars in AoC am Anfang um einiges schlimmer (wie es jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen).
Und im Glabal oder Public ist es eigentlich meist relativ ruhig.

Das Alignment - System ist eigentlich das was mich am meisten hmm, stört wäre zuviel gesagt. Ich finde es vielmehr etwas unlogisch bzw. merkwürdig. Ich kann mich zwar ohne weiteres darauf einstellen und komme auch gut damit zurecht aber einige Änderungen fände ich doch wünschenswert.

Ich finde auch, mit diesen System wird definiert in welche Richtung DFO läuft:

Ist es zu lasch - PvP und Dauergemetzel
Ist es zu hart - wird DFO zu einem "Caredbear" - Land (wie manche sowas gern bezeichnen) und keiner traut sich noch den anderen anzugreifen

Zur Zeit ists mir noch etwas zu lasch. Sandbox find ich absolut genial, aber Konsequenzen sollten dazu gehören. In einem Spiel müssen diese nun mal künstlich erzeugt werden.


----------



## pnn (19. März 2009)

An dem Alignmentsystem wollen die ja eh noch schrauben ... wobei mir das relativ egal ist. Für mich macht es eh keinen Unterschied ob rot oder nicht. Sobald man einen Clan mit Clanstadt hat, kann es einem mMn eh egal sein. Sollten halt einbauen dass man Alignment nicht farmen kann.


----------



## Abell (19. März 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Sollten halt einbauen dass man Alignment nicht farmen kann.



Das wär z. B. einer der Punkte der mir etwas merkwürdig vorkommt. Genug Positives Alignment und man hat einen Freekill (oder sogar mehrere). Meiner Meinung nach ist ein "Mord" ein "Mord" und gehört dementsprechend bestraft - sofort als ein solcher gebranntmarkt ("rot"), egal wieviele Bonuspunkte man vorher gesammelt hat.

Genauso fänd ichs nicht schlecht, bei "Diebstahl" von fremden Loot, als "grau" gekennzeichnet zu werden. Ich gebe auch ehrlich zu, dass ich selbst schon lange Finger gemacht habe, besonders wenn mir gerade selbst wer etwas weggeschnappt hat. 

Man stellt sich eben auf vorhandene Systeme ein und ich kann auch so gut damit leben. Ich wünschte mir eben nur, dass es logischer/realistischer wäre.


----------



## Parat (19. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ansonsten ..ich persönlich spiele Darkfall um anderen ins gesicht zu geben ..ehrlich darum ! Desswegen Spiele ich Darkfall ! Arschloch sein wenn man es will ... und idioten die denken sie sind troz stadt und blau status sicher ...die dich beleidigen bla ^^  Wenn ich ne Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will starte ich "Die Siedler" auf meinem PC ;D


Vollkommen legitim - und hat halt Auswirkungen auf das Klima.

Ist halt nicht das, was sich einige (fälschlicherweise) erhofften.

=========================



Dagon1 schrieb:


> Was meine Naivität angeht so gibt es heutzutage noche eine Chance. Das spiel muss nerdig genug sein. Denn je höher der Nerdfaktor, desto weniger unnötige Spielkameraden.


Kommt halt auf Deine Interessen an. EVE ist schon ganz okay für die klassichen Crafter & Sammler. Für Rollenspiel nun definitiv Ultima Online oder Neverwinter Nights 1 / 2 (letzteres spiel ich ja selber). Da gibts auch nix annäherndes.



> (Lotro scheint grade deshalb ne recht anständige Community zu haben, aber das Spiel ist nicht mein Fall aufgrund der Spielmechanik und Möglichkeiten.


LOTRO ist einfach nur masisv überschätzt, gerade hinsichtlich RP. Defacto kannst Du Dich auf den Marktplatz von Bree stellen und 30 Minuten sterbenden Schwan oder weinendes Kind spielen und es rennen 100 Leute vorbei, ohne dass einer reagiert. Zugegeben, es gibt noch ne Handvoll RP-Gilden und Spielerprojekte, aber alle taumeln im luftleeren Raum da mehr oder weniger verbindungslos umher. Öffentliches RP ist fast tot und das übliche Gegenargument ist dann "Man findet schon wen, mit dem man RPen kann" ... Ja, man findet, also muss man suchen. Die Tatsache, dass LOTRO immer wieder gelobt wird in der Hinsicht, zeigt nur, wie erschreckend niedrig inzwischen die Ansprüche sind. Das einzige, was LOTRO-RP-Server Belegaer tatsächlich von anderen RP-Servern unterscheidet, ist, dass der Sagen-Channel und die Charbenennung immer noch strikt IC ist. Man hat aber zumindest beim Sagen-Kanal einfach Leetspeak durch Schweigen ersetzt ... ein echter Qzantensprung ist das nicht.

========================================



Dagon1 schrieb:


> Deine Beschreibung der Communityzustände und Struktur halte ich für äußerst treffend und bedaure, daß sich die Internetwelt so verändert hat.


Jop, ich auch. Vieles mag sich ja zynisch anhören, aber es ist nicht ohne Wehmut.



> Sollte jemand noch eine "gesunde" MMO-Welt suchen so kommt man am ehesten bei SWG dorthin, aber eine UO-Community gibts auch dort nicht wirklich.


Da bei mir der Schwerpunkt auf RP immer lag - und da Fantasy - war SWG keine Option, obwohl ich auch viel Gutes hörte. Aber letztlich blieb da (auch die UO-Comm wurde ja schlechter, einerseits durch den Wandel der Internetcomm insgesamt, andererseits durch diverse missglückte Entscheidungen (Trammel^^), aber auch durch den Abzug vieler RPer auf Freeshards) blieb da nur der "Rückzug" in UO-Freeshards, später NWN-1-PWs und inzwischen ne NWN-2-PW. Da hat man dann 100 Mitspieler statt 10.000, aber die 100 kennt man, mag man, respektiert man, schätzt man. Btw merkt man dann aber auch, wieviel Selbstbetrug in den Spielerzahlen in MMORPGs letztlich liegt. Wenn ich Open-PvP (also Frag as Frag can^^) mal ausklammere, dann hat man schlicht mehr Kontakte pro Tag (und intensivere), auch wenn die Spielerzahl viel kleiner ist. Warum? Einfach, weil man mit jedem Kontakt aufnehmen KANN und vor allem, weil man es dann auch TUT, denn die Crux in MMOs ist ja nicht nur, dass einem 90% der Leute nix bringen, sondern dass man auch mit 90% von den 10% nix zu tun hat, weil man so sicher ist, sie gehören zu den doofen 90%, dass man sie eh nicht anspielt.



> Ich habe mir DFO via Account eines Freundes angeguckt und muss sagen, daß sogar SWG im jetzigen Zustand näher an der Sandbox dran ist als DFO.


Sandbox ist eh ein saublöder Titel. Was bedeutet das schon? Vorher gesagt wurde:

- Die Welt ist dynamisch und verändert sich, weil Städte dort entstehen, wo noch keine waren
(Das hielt 3 Tage! Dann waren alle Plätze belegt, also die Dynamik für die nächsten jahre ist vorbei binnen 3 Tagen^^)

- Auch danach ist die Welt dynamisch, weil Städte erobert werden können
(Das gibts in AoC und WAR aber auch - die bezeichnet nur keiner als Sandbox)

- Man kann jeden Gegenstand craften
(Okay, woanders geht das nur mit 90% der Gegenstände, ein kleienr Vorteil für Crafter - mal ehrlich: Wer hat eigentlich festgelegt, dass der sinn- und wortlos durch die Gegend hetzende Rohstoffsammler DAS Merkmal einer Sandbox ist?)

- Es gibt keine Quests
(Das ist keine zusätzlcihe Leistung, sondern eine weniger)

- Man kann frei skillen
(Nehmen wir mal an es würde theoretisch klappen: Okay, dann formen sich eben Bogenschützen, Krieger, Magier, etc - also im Prinzip eben doch wieder Klassen bzw Builds. Wenn es nicht klappt, wie in DFO, dann ist jeder ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau)



> Bisher muss ich leider sagen, daß jedes MMO seit UO an der Community gescheitert ist (mit vereinzelten Ausnahmen bei denen nicht alle Hoffnung verloren ist). Schade eigentlich.


Find ich nicht. Es ist nur individuell schade, wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund meint, nun unbedingt dort sein "Glück" finden zu müssen. Es gibt tausend bessere Spiele.


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

Zum Aligmente systhem ..Mord ist Mord da stimme ich dir zur nur finde ich wenn man ein Hohes ansehen bei seiner Fraktion genießt sollte man halt die -12 Ruf bekommen und pro .Punkt 20 Minuten lang rot gefärbt bleiben ..Sprich  8x20 minuten =160 Minuten für das umhauen und 4x20 Minuten für den gank sprich 240 Minuten lang Rot als Strafe ..und falls man ins Minus rutscht so wie jezt zur Zeit.

Und natürlich das dumme gefarme unterbinden ..nur wie hmhmhm


EDIT: Woah krass -.-  Hab all mein zeug mitm Bruder zu meinem Neuen char gem,ult ..angefangen Beruf zu skillen (Klar iner sicheren stadt 8k Gold dabei gehabt) UND GENAU AN DIESEM KACK TAG denken sich 5 Idioten ..joho töten wa ma den Typen aner work bank -.- 


Ich will Rache T.T Heul....


----------



## Mondaine (20. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> EDIT: Woah krass -.-  Hab all mein zeug mitm Bruder zu meinem Neuen char gem,ult ..angefangen Beruf zu skillen (Klar iner sicheren stadt 8k Gold dabei gehabt) UND GENAU AN DIESEM KACK TAG denken sich 5 Idioten ..joho töten wa ma den Typen aner work bank -.-




owned


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Halb so schlimm hab ja nur 8k dabei gehabt.. ärgerlich.

Heute Abend gehen wa deren Gildenstadt besuchen ...und die 8k hab ich auch wieder reinbekommen ...

Kack Franzosen PK Gilde ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Halb so schlimm hab ja nur 8k dabei gehabt.. ärgerlich.
> 
> Heute Abend gehen wa deren Gildenstadt besuchen ...und die 8k hab ich auch wieder reinbekommen ...
> 
> ...



ahh die blabkab de la Nuit penner, wer kennt sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (21. März 2009)

Wieviel kostet das Spiel, und wo kann man es kaufen?


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet das Spiel, und wo kann man es kaufen?




49,99€ Gratismonat ist enthalten ..wobei ich jezt durch downtimes usw glaub 35 Tage+ hab ^^

Kaufen Nur online in deren Store aber da die Spielzahl auf 50.000 Versionen (vorerst) beschränkt ist kannst du es garnicht kaufen ..

Ajo ..man sollte der Englischensprache Herr sein ^^

LG


----------



## Niburu (21. März 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet das Spiel, und wo kann man es kaufen?



Bevor man diese Frage nicht selber echerchiert hat bei der Suche nach Sinn/unsinn des Spiels osllte man es sich nicht kaugfen ausser man hat zuviel Zeit/Nerven....das Game ist echt nicht für jederman.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. März 2009)

lasst doch man die pseudo-elitären sprüche von wegen " Das game is echt hart und nicht für jeden Weichspüler geeignet".
Lasst die Leute doch mal ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen.
Kann ja sein, dass es einem früheren RP-PvE WoW Spieler auch spaß macht oder???


mfg


----------



## Syane (22. März 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> lasst doch man die pseudo-elitären sprüche von wegen " Das game is echt hart und nicht für jeden Weichspüler geeignet".
> Lasst die Leute doch mal ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen.
> Kann ja sein, dass es einem früheren RP-PvE WoW Spieler auch spaß macht oder???
> 
> ...



Pseudo Elitär xD Fühlst dich irgendwie beleidigt xD?

Und ansonsten um mal auf den rest einzugehen .. nö :>


Erinnert mich irgendwie an kleine Kinder ..die z.B. mal was "schwarfes" zum essen probieren wollen ...die Erwachsenen sagen ..Nein, das ist viel zu schwarf für dich du weinst dann ... Naguit hier probier mal ..usw ^^



Bevor man das Spiel überhaupt testen will ..sollte man sich fragen ... Will man POvP ..will man voll loot...?

Außerdem sollte man es nicht alleine spielen.


----------



## Parat (22. März 2009)

@Syane: Es ist dennoch nervig.

Es gibt viele gute Gründe, DFO doof zu finden, selbst wenn man nichts gg Full-Loot und Full-PvP hat. Ich hab auch schon auf Shards gespielt, wo man tot war, wenn einen ein NSC oder ein Spieler umhaute. So richtig, neuen Char erstellen. Ganz von vorne anfangen.

Dennoch gibts da einen Unterschied: Auf dem PermaDeath-Projekt stand halt Rollenspiel im Vordergrund, das heißt, das nicht überall blöd grölende Kiddies herumzogen, die nix Besseres zu tun hatten, als aus JEDER Situation eine vollkommen belanglose, weil null Grund aufweisende, PvP-Situation machten - und do wird das dann doch etwas nervig, selbst wenn man nix gg Full-Loot und Full-PvP hat.^^

Aber vor allem ist es ganz allgemein nervig, wenn sich jede Gruppe einbildet, sie wäre was Besseres aufgrund des Spiels, das sie spielen

- WOWler, die denken, dass es sie irgendwie besonders macht, weil sie einer von 12 Mio sind und nicht einer von 400.000

- LOTROler, die denken, dass nur wahre Intellektuelle LOTRO spielen können im Vergleich zu den Dösbaddeln in jedem anderen Spiel

- AoC-Spieler, die denken, dass sie wenigstens tough genug waren, um bei dem Spiel zu bleiben, wo alle anderen abhauten, als es Probleme gab - was sie zur coolsten aller Communities macht

- und eben DFOler, die sich einbilden, dass jeder, der DFO doof findet, deswegen ein Carebear etc ist - und vor allem jemand, der ohne Questgerüst sich keine Beschäftingungsziele aufbauen kann.

Es ist alles genauso falsch und alles genauso albern.


----------



## Syane (22. März 2009)

Hab hier nie das Wort Carebear benuzt bzw zu jemandem gesagt.


----------



## Parat (23. März 2009)

> Erinnert mich irgendwie an kleine Kinder ..die z.B. mal was "schwarfes" zum essen probieren wollen ...die Erwachsenen sagen ..Nein, das ist viel zu schwarf für dich du weinst dann ... Naguit hier probier mal ..usw ^^


Ist doch das selbe ... immer dieses "wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann liegts daran, dass zu hart und cool für die entsprechende Person ist" - oder eben zu scharf.^^


----------



## Madir (24. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Kaufen Nur online in deren Store aber da die Spielzahl auf 50.000 Versionen (vorerst) beschränkt ist kannst du es garnicht kaufen ..



Die Zahl haste dir aber frei aus den Fingern gesaugt.

Derzeit gibt es keine Versionen zu kaufen. Regelmäßig ins offizielle Forum schauen, dort wird angekündigt wenn es wieder welche zu kaufen gibt, in der Regel sind es nur wenige Accounts pro Tag und die sind meist schnell weg.

Zum Spiel selber:
 - Die Steuerung ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
 - Man darf nicht vergessen das es erst vor kurzem released wurde und noch einige Kinderkrankheiten hat
 - Man sollte nicht an Items etc. hängen 
 - Der Char Progress ist sehr langsam, man sollte also gedult mitbringen und nicht erwarten das man am Anfang schnell irgendeine merkbare char Entwicklung durchmacht wie man es von vielen Level basierten spielen her kennt.
 - Man sollte kein Faires PvP erwarten, meist ist es Zergen oder Leute in Full Plate hauen nackte Newbies, oder ein haufen nackter newbies haut Leute in Full Plate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - Das volle Potential des Spiels kann man eigentlich nur in einer größeren Gilde ausschöpfen, aber das sollte Solo Spieler nicht abschrecken es gibt genug zu was man solo tun kann, man muss nur manchaml etwas länger suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 - lest das offizielle mit Vorsicht


----------



## Niburu (24. März 2009)

50.000 Accounts pro Server da es nur einen Server gibt im  moment liegt er gar nicht so falsch....

-Die Steuerung ist halt nicht einfach genau wie das Spiel selber. aber unnötig kompliziert ist es auch nicht...okay bis auf alle 10 sec Links klicken.
-Zum Char progress. Hab jetzt vielles um Skill 50 und das nach 2 Wochen also eigentlich genauso schnell wie in anderen Spielen(also ungefähr Mittelbereich wenn man es so nennen darf). Man muss sich halt Grenzen setzten.  wer wenig Zeit hat wird kaum ein Crafter/PvPer werden da beide Teilbereiche für sich genug Zeit in Anspruch nehmen...aber es ist natürlich Möglich wenn man geduld mitbringt


----------



## Syane (24. März 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Die Zahl haste dir aber frei aus den Fingern gesaugt.
> 
> Derzeit gibt es keine Versionen zu kaufen. Regelmäßig ins offizielle Forum schauen, dort wird angekündigt wenn es wieder welche zu kaufen gibt, in der Regel sind es nur wenige Accounts pro Tag und die sind meist schnell weg.




Klar hab ich mir die Zahl freiausgedacht *hm was denke ich mir denn aus AHJA KLAR ma eben die Verkaufszahl versionen* /ironie off  

Aber Nibiru hat dir ja schon gesagt wieso. Oder denkst du sie verkaufen mehr versionen als Plätze auf einem Server sind? Wenn ja erklär mir bitte wieso danke.


----------



## Madir (24. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Klar hab ich mir die Zahl freiausgedacht *hm was denke ich mir denn aus AHJA KLAR ma eben die Verkaufszahl versionen* /ironie off
> 
> Aber Nibiru hat dir ja schon gesagt wieso. Oder denkst du sie verkaufen mehr versionen als Plätze auf einem Server sind? Wenn ja erklär mir bitte wieso danke.



Die 50.000 bleiben trotzdem eine reine Schätzung deinerseits und sind in keinsterweise irgenwie offiziell. Was wenn sie nur 45.000, 35.000 oder 30.000 Accounts pro Server planen? Oder in kürze nen neuen Server rausbringen, wie übrigens angekündigt. Ich wage mal zu behaupten das hier keiner genaue Zahlen hat weil AV nähmlich keine veröffentlicht hat.


@Niburu
In einem Level basierten Spiel hast du insbesondere am Anfang einen wesentlich schnelleren Char Progress, weil du am Anfang in der Regel schnell die ersten Level machst und damit neue Fähigkeiten freischaltest. Das ist in DFO eine wesentlich längere Zeitspanne, zumindest gegenüber den Spielen die ich in den letzten Jahren so gespielt habe. 

Mir gefällt DFO sehr gut, das ist aber kein Grund das Spiel mit ner Rosaroten Brille zu betrachten. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen den derzeitigen Stand des Spiels als closed Beta zu bezeichnen, das sollte jedem klar sein der es jetzt kaufen will.


----------



## Syane (24. März 2009)

Halt halt halt ..du missverstehst hier einieges ..genau LESEN ist der schlüssel.. NIRGENS habe ich geschrieben ...das nur 50.000 Leute spielen können oder zur Zeit 50.000 Leute Spielen! ICH habe geschrieben das "zitat:die SPIELZAHL<--(das game ansich) auf 50.000 SPIELVERSIONEN beschränkt ist im MOMENT. UND das ist nirgens "herbeigesaugt" Wer das Forum fleißig liest und/oder zur verkaufszeit mitgelesen hat weis das nach dem ersten Wochenende 24.000 Spielversionen verkauft worden sind ..und dana stockend weiterverkauft worden sind ..ob Aventurine nun wirklich ALLE versionen verkauft hat das wissen nur sie selbst.


WEITERHIn hat Tasos selbst geschrieben ..das auf einem Server 10.000 Spieler gleichzeitig Aktiv spielen können.  Dies als Untergrenze gesezt, er sagte nicht ob dann der server crasht. *mittlerweile wurde die zahl aufgestockt... und das sich auf einem server 50.000 Spieler einen Char erstellen können.


----------



## clickrush (24. März 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Naja, im Endeffekt ist EVE ebensowenig RP wie jedes MMORPG, also ist EVE auch ein MMORPG, falls die Buchstaben RP den Unterschied machten.^^
> 
> Und DFO ... ich muss sagen, dass ich den Begriff Sandbox ziemlich albern finde. Defacto gibt es 90 Städte, die den Besitzer wechseln können, wie auch in WAR oder AoC, wenn ich nicht ganz schief liege.
> 
> ...



cool ich bin nähmlich auch ein pvp kiddie. bzw ein pvp mann. die devs zielen genau auf leute wie mich ab und nicht auf selbsternannte community juristen:

-praktisch 0 gearabhängigkeit (es ist tatsächlich möglich mit starter items einen gut equipten zu töten wenn man deutlich besser spielt)
-fps/3rdpa-kampfsystem (es hängt vom skill und nicht vom glück ab ob man trifft etc)
-keine safezones
-wenig pve
-freies skillsystem (man kann alles seinem stil anpassen und muss die synergien selbst schaffen)
-kein cc ausser schubsen/knockback
-lootbare gegner
-friendly fire
-gelände ist wichtig
-mounted combat

alles wichtige features von dfo die von den devs gepusht wurden um eben "pvp kiddies" anzuziehen. natürlich wollen sie auch, dass uo spieler kommen und klar haben speziell von uo gelernt, doch gerade das kampfsystem ist ja das charakteristischste merkmal des spiels und damit wollen sie halt hardcore spieler locken, die von den klick und blöd mmos weg wollen. spieler die gerne ganken und so sachen aber nicht stolz darauf sind wenn sie durch besseres gear gewinnen. spieler, die gerne organisiertes pvp machen wollen und kein BG-farming.

versteh mich nicht falsch. gerade in dfo wird eine ausgeglichene community wichtig. doch darf man nicht vergessen (und stancers bericht leuchtet dieses thema sehr gut aus), dass dfo ein spiel für hardcore spieler ist und nicht etwa für "ich bezahl dafür also will ich auch gewinnen"- oder anderen klugscheissern die es nicht ertragen wenn sie verlieren, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.

was dfo heute macht ist im prinzip was das gleiche was WAR im bezug zu WoW gemacht hat, nur extremer. ich werde es mir 100% kaufen. falls das belohnungs/bestrafungssystem in zukunft richtig angepackt wird, dann werd ich es auch eine ganze weile spielen denk ich.


----------



## Egooz (24. März 2009)

Bei Ebay findet man auch fast täglich Accounts, falls jemand wirklich überhaupt kein Glück auf dem offiziellen Weg hat.


----------



## Syane (26. März 2009)

Haben Heute für die Gilde Et La nui dingens (unsere Sklaven) die Stadt von Orks R Us eingenommen ... waren 90~ Leute aus unserer Gilde + 4 sklaven Gilden ca 180   vs Orks R us und Co.


Richtig geil :> hatte sogar nur 2x runtime error x) Und das während dem Weg zum keep und davor ...die Schlacht war ich komplett dabei YaY


----------



## Niburu (26. März 2009)

Wie lol ist das den davon wollt ich auch gerade Erzählen....ich habe die Stadt nämlich mit verteidigt....naja mehr indirekt wir  haben einen Chaosstone abgefarmt damit der Nachschub unterbunden wird. Diesen Runtime Error hatten viele daran müssen sie noch was machen. Leider haben uns Orks R US zu spät bescheid gesgat das wir mit Deffen sollen den als wir aufm Festland waren is die Stadt schon gefallen. Jetzt mal ohne mist vergesst Warhammer oder andere Burgen Spiele das hier ist mal richtig Krass. Eine riesen Stadt unzählige Gilden und du musst dich um sachen wie Nachschub etc. kümmern, diese Anspannung das du jeder Zeit sterben könntest und dein gutes Equip weg ist  und du nicht mehr so schnell wieder zurück bist. Hier hat man echt mal wirklich einen panischen Rückzug erlebt. Dann der Kampf ein vor und zurück und eine 100m breite Front und kein Massen knubbeln, denn dank Friendly Fire muss man schön weit auseinander stehen. Bin noch total begeistert, ging ja auch nicht um meine Stadt. Dazu dann noch der Einfluss auf die Welt denn die Orks werden jetzt von oben öfters Ganker Truppen erleben......hammer ^^


----------



## pnn (26. März 2009)

Ja, ein tolles Spiel in dem, wenn man los reitet über die Hälfte der Streitmacht aus dem Spiel fliegt, die Server- als auch Clientperformance bei so großen von Dev angepriesenen Events einfach unter aller Kanone ist. Da Siege ja ein Hauptbestandteil von DF ist und das meine erste richtig große Siege war (vorher nur so 100-200 Lumpis), muss ich jetzt mit Ernüchterung feststellen dass die irgendwie zZt. überhaupt noch nicht wirklich in dem Umfang möglich ist. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die frühen DAoC Relikatraids "Alle zum Relikt ... Zone Crash!!!". So viel Leute zur Verteidigung bringen dass es dem Gegner unmöglich wird anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ... mal schauen ob sie das irgendwie hinbiegen können, wobei ich da skeptisch bin.

@Syane 
Von welcher Gilde bist du denn, damit man mal weiss wer denn die Sklavengilden sind ... toller Ausdruck.


----------



## Pausen.org (26. März 2009)

jetzt mal ne blöde frage
gibts denn noch mehr wie siege kämpfe

an und für sich klingts schon toll
aber irgenwie hört sich das blos wie ein grösseres cs in offener welt an


----------



## pnn (26. März 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne blöde frage
> gibts denn noch mehr wie siege kämpfe


Naja unfaires PvP halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also du wirst kaum richtig faire gute Gruppenkämpfe erleben.
Das meiste ist halt eher ganken o.ä.
Habe bis jetzt erst ein schönes 8vs8 gehabt. Das Problem ist, die meisten Gegner laufen weg, sobald sie auch nur ein Spieler in Unterzahl sind. Deswegen bin ich noch am Grübeln ob ich nun verlänger oder nicht, denn eigentlich ist es was das PvP angeht alles andere als herausfordern. Wenn man öfters mal Gruppenkämpfe hätte wäre das was anderes.


----------



## Abell (26. März 2009)

Es gibt schon einiges obwohl ich glaube, dass im "Endgame" wenn man das in DFO so nennen kann, dies die Hauptsache werden wird.


----------



## Niburu (26. März 2009)

Das mit den zahlreichen Abstürzen hatte ich ja erwähnt. Aber wie schon gesgat wir stehen am Anfang von dem Spiel ich denke wenn sie genug Daten zum Auswerten haben wird dieses Problem auch behoben...genau wie die Queuing schleifen. Aber an sich war diese Schlacht schon sehr beeindrucken auch mit dem Organisatorischen aufwand (wer ist Freund/Feind es gibt ja keine HUD anzeige dafür, bloß gut). 





> (vorher nur so 100-200 Lumpis)


 In Warhammer hat es bei mir bei 200 Lumpi's schon geruckelt, ich weiss leider nicht wieviel gestern da waren (wir waren ehr ein kleiner helfer mit 15 Mann) aber NACHDEM ich einige Optionen bei den Schatten geändert hatte lief es absolut flüßig. Meine Mitspieler haben diese änderungen auch gemacht und die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Leider mussten wir uns als es flüssig lief zurückziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kerninhalt von Darkfall wird das Zusammenspiel der Gilden sein. Das heißt Diplomatie, Kämpfen, Handeln. Das Problem was viele Spieler einfach haben sie sind es gewohnt in Bahnen gelenk zu werden. Es gibt halt keine Questgeber die dir jedentag eine Quest anbieten damit du was zu tun hast. Oder einen Ort wo du hin musst um Faires PvP zu wollen. Wenn ich das lese muss ich schmunzeln den warum organisiert man sowas nicht selber.....hat in der Beta Prima geklappt aber auf solche Ideen kommen die wenigsten. Die meisten grinden ihre Stats das macht dann ungefähr 2 Wochen Spaß und dann fragen sie sich ist das alles ? Da muss man dann halt selber aktiv werden das Spiel bietet die nötigen Freiheiten....


----------



## pnn (26. März 2009)

Naja ... faires PvP selber organisieren? Bei einem Server der zu soviel Prozent von Carebears und Zergern bevölkert wäre ist das meiner Meinung nach schon schwer.
Und zu dem Thema Beta und organisiert ... wäre mir neu wenn es da mal irgendwas gab. Und mit jemanden absprechen "Hey wir treffen uns dort und dort um uns gegenseitig zu schlagen" geht in meinen Augen komplett am Spass des Open PvPs vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke das Hauptproblem ist da weniger das Spiel, als viel mehr die Community die halt alle zu sehr an ihren Items hängen und deswegen lieber irgendwo drüber rubbeln oder weglaufen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja DF spielen um an etwas Großem mitzuwirken. Aber derzeit kann ich nur hoffen dass sie ihre Engine optimieren, von der seit der frühen Beta bekannt ist, dass sie totaler Käse ist und die Ressourcen des PC's absolut nicht voll ausnutzt.
Mein PC ist nicht wirklich schlecht, aber gestern sah DF fast aus wie Wolfenstein 3D (es lebe point filtering) und ich hatte 1 FPS ...
Mal schauen wie es sich in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.


----------



## Niburu (26. März 2009)

Zu dem Tourniere: Wenn du von vornerein sagst es geht nicht dann wird das auch nix. Diese Tourniere gab's und weißt du woher ich das weiß, es gab nämlich sogar ein Video und es war sehr interessant anzuschauen. Leider war der Link von einem Filehoster und ich bin zu Faul das Video zu Uppen. Also du musst nur die richtigen Leute finden aber wenn du wartest das alles auf dich zugeflogen kommt oder nur ein paar Mausklick's weit weg ist dann wirst du auf lange sicht kein Spaß haben. Das ist ja nicht unbedingt falsch, nur halt nicht die Richtige Einstellung für DF.


Zur Schlacht gestern:
Wir sind von Osten an die Stadt ran geschwommen (15 Mann) bei ungefähr 12 (inklusive mir) hat es sowas von angefangen zu ruckeln das 1 FPS wohl eine Leistungssteigerung gewesen wäre. Ich habe mich gewundert weil ich vorher schon 3d Sound runtergeschraubt habe und die Schatten ausgestellt. Aber als wir bei den Shadow Optionen die anderen beiden Optionen weg gemacht haben (obwohl Schatten aber aus war und diese Optionen ja somit nicht von relevanz gewesen sein sollten) lief das Spiel super flüssig und ich besitze noch ein AGP System. Also bis auf eine Ping steigerung von 60 auf 120 ms hatte ich keine Leistungseinbrüche. Bei den anderen lief es dann auch Prima und wir konnten unseren panischen Rückzug weiter fortsetzen ^^


----------



## pnn (26. März 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Zu dem Tourniere: Wenn du von vornerein sagst es geht nicht dann wird das auch nix. Diese Tourniere gab's und weißt du woher ich das weiß, es gab nämlich sogar ein Video und es war sehr interessant anzuschauen. Leider war der Link von einem Filehoster und ich bin zu Faul das Video zu Uppen. Also du musst nur die richtigen Leute finden aber wenn du wartest das alles auf dich zugeflogen kommt oder nur ein paar Mausklick's weit weg ist dann wirst du auf lange sicht kein Spaß haben. Das ist ja nicht unbedingt falsch, nur halt nicht die Richtige Einstellung für DF.
> 
> 
> Zur Schlacht gestern:
> Wir sind von Osten an die Stadt ran geschwommen (15 Mann) bei ungefähr 12 (inklusive mir) hat es sowas von angefangen zu ruckeln das 1 FPS wohl eine Leistungssteigerung gewesen wäre. Ich habe mich gewundert weil ich vorher schon 3d Sound runtergeschraubt habe und die Schatten ausgestellt. Aber als wir bei den Shadow Optionen die anderen beiden Optionen weg gemacht haben (obwohl Schatten aber aus war und diese Optionen ja somit nicht von relevanz gewesen sein sollten) lief das Spiel super flüssig und ich besitze noch ein AGP System. Also bis auf eine Ping steigerung von 60 auf 120 ms hatte ich keine Leistungseinbrüche. Bei den anderen lief es dann auch Prima und wir konnten unseren panischen Rückzug weiter fortsetzen ^^



Ich denk mal du meinst Turnier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und falls du nicht herausgelesen hast, dass sowas für mich total langweilig ist und ich für sowas kein Open PvP-Spiel brauch, sondern auch so einen Müll wie WoW spielen kann, schreib ich es jetzt noch einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei dir nervt mich langsam dieses; Ich zitiere 


> wenn du wartest das alles auf dich zugeflogen kommt oder nur ein paar Mausklick's weit weg ist dann wirst du auf lange sicht kein Spaß haben. Das ist ja nicht unbedingt falsch, nur halt nicht die Richtige Einstellung für DF.


Du musst nur richtig lesen lernen, dann würdest du merken das ich das garnicht will. Und das was du machst ist dieses Pseudo-Elite-Gequatsche jedem der Kritik an der Community oder dem Spiel äußert (wobei es nichtmal die grundlegende Mechanik an sich angeht) zu unterstellen "DF ist nichts für dich!".

Und zum Thema Performance: DF ist mMn einfach für einige Systeme noch nicht wirklich gut optimiert, es dürfte mit meinem System nicht wirklich Probleme geben. Und Obwohl ich alles aaus- bzw. heruntergestellt hatte immernoch so eine Performance zu haben ist ernüchternd, besonders weil ich denen das schon seit fast 1/2 Jahr immer wieder predige (am Anfang hat DF regelmäßig meine Grafiktreiber entladen -yeehaw). Übrigens ... 3D-Sounds bringt wirklich nur effektiv was, wenn man eine OnBoard Soundkarte hat.

Aber wie gesagt ... so 1/2 Jahr gebe ich ihnen noch bevor ich meinen Account auf Eis lege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. März 2009)

Also ich fand  die Schlacht echt geil ..hatte beim reiten und auf der Brücke nen Runtimeout ..aber während der ganzen schlacht keinen.  War einer von 8 Leadern und hab nen 10er Trupp angeführt ..durch timeout standen als alles vorbei war nur noch mein Blocker und ich Nahe des clanstones beim Turm wo sich die ganzen Supreme Generals von Orks'r us verschanzt hatten.

Welche Gilde ich bin? Verrate ich nicht ..Sklaven Gilden sind Gilden die Kein Bündniss mit uns eingehenn können sprich dem Hyperion Kingdom Gilden...und Tribut Zahlen ..Sprich die ganzen Ork,Alfar usw Gilden die nicht zu den Zwergen,Menschen,Elfen zählen.   Diese "dienen" dann praktisch als Sklavengilden ...naja "dienen". Und die halt mit uns zusammenarbeiten wollen.


Und 300-400 Leute haben den AOC server gesprengt ...das haben wir gestern nicht und waren ebensoviele auf einem Fleck ;D


----------



## pnn (26. März 2009)

Ach so ... naja ... den Ausdruck Sklavengilde hab ich dafür nur noch nicht gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon ... was für Nasa-Rechner habt ihr denn wenn die Schlacht bei euch human lief?

btw. so wie ich die Sache sehe ist das Hyperion eher kurz davor auch andere Rassen als Vasallen zu nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. März 2009)

jo gut das mit den vasallen is komisch etLa nui wird warscheinlich ..die wollen glaube ich ... genau bin ich da auch nid drinn ^^ 

Mein Rechner:


Einzelteile	:	Bezeichnung				Anzahl		Stückpreis(inc. Mws)




Grafikkarten	:	Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 280			2x 

Arbeitsspeicher	:	OCZ SLI Ready 4x1GB 5-5-5-15 1066 Mhz	2x 

Netzteil	:	Corsair 1000W Kabelmanagement		1x 

Festplatte	:	Samsung Spinpoint F1	1000 GB		1x 

Gehäuse		:	Antec Nine Hundred			1x 

DVD-Brenner	:	LG GH-20LS10				1x 

Mainboard	:	Asus Striker II Formula			1x 

Betriebssystem	:	Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit	1x 

Prozessor	:	Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Box		1x


Hab einfach meine Liste hier reingehauen als ich ihn mir zusammengestellt hab ..preise sind gelöscht ;D   Hab den jeztn Viertel Jahr.


----------



## pnn (26. März 2009)

Ok ... wenn ich meinen Bierkonsum zurückdrehen könnte, würde ich auch sowas besitzen, aber das Ding war ja beim Kauf gewiss ein ganz schönes Stück zu teuer.
Wenn es mit dem nicht flüssig läuft wäre es eh traurig. 
Wobei der Quadcore und das SLI ja nicht wirklich viel in DF bringt.
Aber finde es schade dass so sehr damit geworben wurde ... also mit großen Schlachten, ich glaube die haben die Zergbereitschaft der meisten Spieler in einem Full-Loot Spiel einfach nur unterschätzt.
Für mich sind Sieges auf jeden Fall mit der Masse für das nächste halbe Jahr gestorben ... bis ich mir mal wieder einen neuen bastel.
Traurig aber wahr ... na gut, wenn AV noch sowas wie Multicoreunterstützung einbaut und das alles mal optimiert geht es vlt auch eher.
Aber die haben mit ihrem viel zu kleinen Team zZt. auch noch ganz andere Baustellen.


----------



## Niburu (27. März 2009)

Also ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Bei uns hat jeder flüssig gespielt und da sind mit Sicherheit nicht nur wunder Rechner dabei sondern auch Mittle Möhren so wie meine. Wenn man natürlich knapp über den Minimum Anforderungen ist sollte man vielleicht keine Massenschlachten erwarten.

So hier mal meine Möhre es lief einwandfrei Flüssig nach besagten Änderungen.

Prozessor:  	Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 185 , MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Speicher: 	3072MB RAM
Festplatte: 	330 GB Insgesamt
Grafikkarte: 	ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series
Monitor: 	BenQ FP93 GS
Soundkarte: 	Realtek AC97 Audio
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: 	Sharkoon
Tastatur: 	Logitech G11
Maus: 	Logitech MX 518
Mauspad: 	Slide Pad
Betriebssystem: 	Windows XP Professional
Motherboard: 	MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum (MS-7025)
Computer Case: 	Aero Cool


----------



## pnn (27. März 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Bei uns hat jeder flüssig gespielt und da sind mit Sicherheit nicht nur wunder Rechner dabei sondern auch Mittle Möhren so wie meine. Wenn man natürlich knapp über den Minimum Anforderungen ist sollte man vielleicht keine Massenschlachten erwarten.


Also dass du da flüssig gespielt hast kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, vlt. beim hin- und zurückschwimmen zur Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedoch ist mein PC mindestens gleichwertig. Meine CPU ist schneller; 
RAM weiss ich jetzt nicht auf was deiner läuft, aber habe auch 3GB;
Graka auch ungefähr gleichwertig

Es gibt sogar Leute bei uns im Clan die mit besserem System einfach nur eine Ruckelorgie hatten.
Nicht umsonst sagen zZt. soviele Leute in den Foren oder IG das Sieges für sie zZt. einfach unspielbar sind.
Und ich denke mal 70-80% der DF Spieler können zZt. nicht vernünftig an einer Siege teilnehmen.

Gestern wieder bei 2 Sieges dabei gewesen und das war es für mich erstmal für eine Zeit damit ... da kann ich die 5-6h auch sinnvoller verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube wenn das so weitergeht, kann man einfach nur PK werden um in dem Spiel auf lange Dauer Spass zu haben.


----------



## Ogil (27. März 2009)

Nun - ich werde meinen Account vorerst nicht verlaengern. Dafuer gibt es 2 Gruende. 

Der erste Grund ist, dass ich ihn garnicht verlaengern koennte wenn ich wollte. In meiner Accountverwaltung steht, dass ich keine aktiven Produkte habe und Darkfall erstmal kaufen soll (da ich seit ein paar Wochen spielen kann entspricht das offensichtlich nicht der Wahrheit) und somit kann ich auch kein Abo einrichten. Ich habe deswegen den Support angeschrieben - aber seit Tagen gibt es keinerlei Reaktion. 3 Tage Extra-Spielzeit dafuer, dass man aufgrund der Warteschlange fuer etwa eine Woche nicht spielen konnte (ich arbeite nun mal und kann nur zur Hauptzeit spielen) ist auch nicht mehr als eine Geste.

Der zweite Grund ist, dass ich nicht wirklich ueberzeugt vom Spiel bin. Die Grafik ist gut, die Steuerung ist ok und irgendwie ist es schon spannend - aber es fehlt doch noch an einigen Ecken. 

Was nuetzen zig verschiedene Skills fuer Waffen und Ruestungen, wenn der Grossteil der Leute doch nackt mit Polearms rumhuepft? Klar kann ich auch andere Waffen nutzen - aber damit ist man gegenueber Polearms schonmal im Nachteil. Schwach finde ich auch, dass die Waffen die gleichen Sonderfaehigkeiten haben. Ich meine - bei einem Hammer macht ein Knockback sicher Sinn - aber bei Dolchen? Hallo?

Was nuetzt das spannendste PvP wenn es nur in Gilden eine Bedeutung hat und sonst eher darauf hinauslaeuft, dass eine "Jagdgruppe" (hohe Skills, bessere Ausruestung, Ueberzahl) einzelne Newbies umhaut und das Rogue-System ziemlich daneben ist (jemand greift mich von der Ferne an, ich lauf hin - er ist nicht mehr Rogue, ich lauf weg - er greift von der Ferne an...). Klar - ich kann ihn umhauen - aber dann werde ich dafuer bestraft, dass der Kerl mich nervt. Toll. Aber klar - man kann das ja einfach wieder ausgleichen indem man Newbies gegnerischer Rassen farmen geht. Toll.

Dazu kommt, dass reine Crafter reichlich ueberfluessig sind (kann ja jeder alle Berufe lernen und soweit ich weiss ist das Skillcab noch nicht aktiv) und Handeln durch die Abwesenheit der versprochenen Handelsfeatures (Boards oder was-weiss-ich) unnoetig erschwert wird. Die Situation wird noch dadurch verschlechtert, dass Kampfchars quasi zum Handwerkeln gezwungen werden, da dies ihre Stats erhoeht.

Und die Community? Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass die Ingame weniger schlimm waere als in Forumfall. Aber das sind halt die gleichen Idioten - zum Grossteil ueber18-Jaehrige die sich wie 14-Jaehrige auffuehren. Jemand wird im Getuemmel kurz Rogue? Alle hauen drauf! Jemand wird von einem Monster ausgeknockt? Revive? Denkste! Warten bis der Timer abgelaufen ist damit man ihn ungestraft pluendern kann! Ein Newbie hat sich ein wenig mit den Gegnern uebernommen? Helfen? Denkste! Monster und Newbie umhauen und pluendern! Man kann ja die negative Ausrichtung an gegnerischen Newbies ausgleichen. Und das Niveau im Ingame-Chat spiegelt das Niveau von Forumfall wider.

Nun mag man sagen, dass man das Spiel halt nur mit einer Gilde vernuenftig spielen kann. Genau das hat mich schon bei WAR genervt. Wo soll man bitte eine Gilde hernehmen? Suchen in Forumfall und sich dann mit irgendwelchen Unbekannten einlassen? Irgendwie mMn nicht der Sinn einer Gilde. Suchen im Spiel? Wie denn? Die Leute sprechen nicht miteinander - und im "Allgemeinen Ingame-Chat" wird nur gehandelt oder sich gegenseitig beleidigt. Das geht so weit, dass die Spieler garnicht mit einem reden wollen. Beispiel? Ich hab erstmal verschiedene Rassen ausprobiert (eigentlich spiel ich immer einen Zwerg - aber da der Bartbug noch immer nicht behoben ist...) und wenn ich dann einen neuen Char rerollen wollte, wollte ich die Sachen des alten ja nicht einfach wegwerfen - sondern halt lieber verschenken. Was sich als garnicht so einfach rausstellte. Anfluestern? Keine Reaktion. Anhandeln? "Der Spieler ignoriert Euch.". Toll.

Aber he - das Spiel ist prima und ich bin nur ein Carebear der einfach nicht "Elite" genug fuer Darkfall ist...


----------



## Pausen.org (27. März 2009)

also punkt 2 find dich schon sehr schwerwiegend

das die community scheisse ist ist klar und wohl _ein_ grund wiso ich das spiel nicht spielen will

kleiner tip: Mortal Online

sehr geile freundliche community



> Aber he - das Spiel ist prima und ich bin nur ein Carebear der einfach nicht "Elite" genug fuer Darkfall ist...



und das ist einfach nur geschmarre
die fähigkeit zur interkomunikativen fähigkeiten die über grunzlaute und dem wort "CHEATER" drüberhinausgehen hat nix mit Carebear  zutun 
sowas würd ich eher als einäugigen unter blinden sehen


----------



## Parat (27. März 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Aber he - das Spiel ist prima und ich bin nur ein Carebear der einfach nicht "Elite" genug fuer Darkfall ist...


Stimmt genau!

Hehe, nein ... find das ja eh immer blöd, wenn DFO-Spieler denken, jeder, der meint dem Spiel fehlt etliches, wäre ein "Carebear".^^

Naja, wie schon gesagt ... Angeblich hat man in DFO alle Möglichkeiten (obwohl mir immer noch Beispiele für solche fehlen), aber die Comm macht daraus nix, also bleibt es weit hinter den Möglichkeiten zurück und ist am Ende ein PvP/RvR-Spiel .. da ein besseres, aber nen höheren geistigen Anspruch stellt es nicht, egal wie oft das behauptet wird.^^



Pausen.org schrieb:


> kleiner tip: Mortal Online
> sehr geile freundliche community


Das ändert sich mit Release, warte es einfach ab.


----------



## Ogil (27. März 2009)

Die Community die MO anziehen wird ist die gleiche die DFO hat - daher bezweifle ich, dass die Community ein Pro-MO-Argument werden wird...


----------



## Pausen.org (27. März 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Das ändert sich mit Release, warte es einfach ab.



durchaus richtig
aber jetzt im moment ist das noch nicht der fall und die mods dort sind hart im durchgreifen es wird zB kein bashing anderern mmorpgs oder Firmen geduldet 
so schnell schaut man da gar ned hat man nen bann von paar tagen.
bei darkfall war die community schon monate vor release so assozial drauf wie bei einem spiel was schon seit jahren am laufen ist


----------



## Ogil (27. März 2009)

Das Problem bei Forumfall ist/war dass die Mods nicht durchgreifen bzw. sie ja auch keine wirklichen "Offiziellen" sind, sondern freiwillige Mitarbeiter die offensichtlich auch nach ihren eigenen Massstaeben regeln (da es sehr wahrscheinlich keine offiziellen Vorgaben von Aventurine gibt!). Da flamt dann auch schon mal ein Mod einen User oder er akzeptiert flames sofern sie seiner eigenen Meinung entsprechen. Geloescht werden eigentlich nur Sachen die Aventurine zu sehr unter der Guertellinie angreifen, das Angreifen anderer User geht offensichtlich als Open-PvP durch...

Wenn im Mortal-Forum hart durchgegriffen wird ist das schonmal ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

Hey Ogil ..verstehe wieso du aufhören willst und übel kann man es dir nicht geben ..dennoch trifft nicht alles was du sagst für jeden zu ... weil das Spiel ist wie gesagt das was man daraus macht ..hierzu werde ich mal deine Contra Argumente auf mich Kupfern ok? ok! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ogil schrieb:


> Nun - ich werde meinen Account vorerst nicht verlaengern.
> 
> 
> Die Grafik ist gut, die Steuerung ist ok und irgendwie ist es schon spannend - aber es fehlt doch noch an einigen Ecken.




Ja, kann man so stehen lassen .. einieges "könnte" man noch verbessern... sehe ich erstmal genauso. Später komme ich hierzu auf das Chat Systhem zu sprechen was hervorragend zu einem deiner Punkte passt.




Ogil schrieb:


> Was nuetzen zig verschiedene Skills fuer Waffen und Ruestungen, wenn der Grossteil der Leute doch nackt mit Polearms rumhuepft? Klar kann ich auch andere Waffen nutzen - aber damit ist man gegenueber Polearms schonmal im Nachteil. Schwach finde ich auch, dass die Waffen die gleichen Sonderfaehigkeiten haben. Ich meine - bei einem Hammer macht ein Knockback sicher Sinn - aber bei Dolchen? Hallo?




Nackte Gegner mit Polearms haust du wenn du schon höher in den Skills und full geared bist locker um 1 Vs 2 is da kein Ding.. schwierig wirds wenn es mehr als 5 sind .. aber da ich selten alleine rumlaufe auch keine Große sache für mich.

Die Polearm wurde generft und ist mittlerweile schlechter als ein 2h Schwert... außerdem finde ich persönlich die Polearm recht schlecht da sie zu langsam ist und zu viel Stamina für meinen Geschmack verbraucht ..der Knockback ist nicht schlecht das mag stimmen.

Zu den gleichen Sonderfertigkeiten ..jezt ists schon mal von den Fähigkeiten her balanced und dann ist es falsch ..wenns anders währ würde man nach balance schreien ;D

Dolche? Ich selbst bin Dagger user und habe den Knockback geskillt ...primär bin ich Archer und durch den geringen Stamina verbrauch der Dolche passt die Kombination dagger/Bow sehr gut zu meinem Spielstyle ..der Knockback hilft mir dann zu Lästige Gegner doch nochmal auf Range zu bekommen!



Ogil schrieb:


> Was nuetzt das spannendste PvP wenn es nur in Gilden eine Bedeutung hat und sonst eher darauf hinauslaeuft, dass eine "Jagdgruppe" (hohe Skills, bessere Ausruestung, Ueberzahl) einzelne Newbies umhaut und das Rogue-System ziemlich daneben ist (jemand greift mich von der Ferne an, ich lauf hin - er ist nicht mehr Rogue, ich lauf weg - er greift von der Ferne an...). Klar - ich kann ihn umhauen - aber dann werde ich dafuer bestraft, dass der Kerl mich nervt. Toll. Aber klar - man kann das ja einfach wieder ausgleichen indem man Newbies gegnerischer Rassen farmen geht. Toll.




Hier kann ich deinen Frust auch verstehen ..klar sowas ist echt ne mieße Tour! Ich persönlich klopp sone Leute dann einfach um die meinen durch das Aligment systhem sicher zu sein. Ich habe um die 70+ Aligment und kann mir den Gank Leisten und über solche Leute nur lachen ..für mich persönlich sogar nen riesen Spaß Boost :> Und eine Gilde gibt dem pvp erst eine richtige Bedeutung wie ich finde ..wenn du weißt wofür du kämpfst macht es erst richtig spaß ..durch Diplomatie und Feden! Ebenfalls wenn du mal zu zweit oder alleine ins Generische Gebiet schleichst ..aber gut.



Ogil schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass reine Crafter reichlich ueberfluessig sind (kann ja jeder alle Berufe lernen und soweit ich weiss ist das Skillcab noch nicht aktiv) und Handeln durch die Abwesenheit der versprochenen Handelsfeatures (Boards oder was-weiss-ich) unnoetig erschwert wird. Die Situation wird noch dadurch verschlechtert, dass Kampfchars quasi zum Handwerkeln gezwungen werden, da dies ihre Stats erhoeht.




Also ich fühle mich in keinster Weise genötigt nen Baum zu fällen ;D mit Gold kann man das ganze auch regeln ..und das Gold gibts durch andere Spieler/ Elite Mobs (die man in ner Gruppe am besten angeht)



Ogil schrieb:


> Und die Community? Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass die Ingame weniger schlimm waere als in Forumfall. Aber das sind halt die gleichen Idioten - zum Grossteil ueber18-Jaehrige die sich wie 14-Jaehrige auffuehren. Jemand wird im Getuemmel kurz Rogue? Alle hauen drauf! Jemand wird von einem Monster ausgeknockt? Revive? Denkste! Warten bis der Timer abgelaufen ist damit man ihn ungestraft pluendern kann! Ein Newbie hat sich ein wenig mit den Gegnern uebernommen? Helfen? Denkste! Monster und Newbie umhauen und pluendern! Man kann ja die negative Ausrichtung an gegnerischen Newbies ausgleichen. Und das Niveau im Ingame-Chat spiegelt das Niveau von Forumfall wider.




Randoms ..gabs/gibts in anderen Spielen auch und fiese idioten...aber gut hier ists extrem da das Spiel es zulässt. In NPC City's versuchen mich auch immer Nackte beim rausgehen/aufmounten zu töten weil ich mit vollem BK set durch die stadt laufe.  
Und ja Hilfsbereit ist keiner ..wozu denken sich wohl die meißten ..hier kann ich das was du sagst bestätigen. Sehe oft genug wie die Leute einfach sterbenden spielern beim sterben zusehen in den start gebieten.

Übrigens meine ich im RL versucht auch jeder seine Eigenen Vorteile herrauszuspielen... und es gibt auch ne Menge Leute die einen bescheißen wollen... wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt tut mans selber auch öfters als es einem lieb ist.



Ogil schrieb:


> Nun mag man sagen, dass man das Spiel halt nur mit einer Gilde vernuenftig spielen kann. Genau das hat mich schon bei WAR genervt. Wo soll man bitte eine Gilde hernehmen? Suchen in Forumfall und sich dann mit irgendwelchen Unbekannten einlassen?Irgendwie mMn nicht der Sinn einer Gilde.




So ist das nunmal ..tschuldige aber hier gibts genug möglichkeiten und bei diesem punkt denke ich willst du nur Heulen und machst das spiel unnötig schlecht.... in anderen Spielen schließt man sich auch unbekannten gilden an -.-



Ogil schrieb:


> Suchen im Spiel? Wie denn? Die Leute sprechen nicht miteinander - und im "Allgemeinen Ingame-Chat" wird nur gehandelt oder sich gegenseitig beleidigt.




Es Werden oft genug Rekrutierungs angebote im race Allianze Chat gespammt (Jedenfalls auf Human,Zwerg,Elfen Seite) Und geflamt, beleidigt wird da auch eher selten... aber Brachlandchat fand ich persönlich schlimmer. Asonsten vielleicht mal selber aktiv werden und jemanden ansprechen?



Ogil schrieb:


> Das geht so weit, dass die Spieler garnicht mit einem reden wollen. Beispiel? Ich hab erstmal verschiedene Rassen ausprobiert (eigentlich spiel ich immer einen Zwerg - aber da der Bartbug noch immer nicht behoben ist...) und wenn ich dann einen neuen Char rerollen wollte, wollte ich die Sachen des alten ja nicht einfach wegwerfen - sondern halt lieber verschenken. Was sich als garnicht so einfach rausstellte. Anfluestern? Keine Reaktion. Anhandeln? "Der Spieler ignoriert Euch.". Toll.



Hier musst du fair sein und auch sagen das das chat systhem echt kacke ist ...ein viel zu kleines Fenster mit nur etlich vielen aufblinkenden chatreitern ..das sehr unübersichtlich und auch leicht zu übersehen ist ...vorallem wenn man noch in einer Gilde ist und den clan und Allianz chat ..sowie den eventuellen offiziers chat dazubekommt ist die Leiste schnell voll und neue whispers gehen dank neuem reiter einfach aus dem chat raus ..etwas das für mich noch Überarbeitung braucht ..aber woran man sich auch schnell gewöhnt.





Ogil schrieb:


> Aber he - das Spiel ist prima und ich bin nur ein Carebear der einfach nicht "Elite" genug fuer Darkfall ist...




Nich so Negativ und schon garnicht auf die Heulnummer ;D Das macht deinen Post etwas unglaubwürdig mit diesem Hauch von Ironie... Ansonsten verstehe ich dich und wünsch dir viel spaß bei dem was du dir in Zukunft vornimmst ... einiegen Punkten die du Aufgelistet hast kann ich Kopfnickend zustimmen... anderen nicht weil ich diese anders empfinde.



Achja und zulezt sei gesagt ..was da im Forum passiert is mir so egal ... das wars mir in anderen Spiele Foren auch ..weil man da meist ehh nur rumgeheule ließt .:EGAL WO ...bzw ich habe dort 3x nen thema zu Fragen von mir eröffnet wo ich Hilfe brauchte und sehr schnell sehr sachliche und nette antworten ohne flame bekommen.


----------



## Ogil (27. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Die Polearm wurde generft und ist mittlerweile schlechter als ein 2h Schwert... außerdem finde ich persönlich die Polearm recht schlecht da sie zu langsam ist und zu viel Stamina für meinen Geschmack verbraucht ..der Knockback ist nicht schlecht das mag stimmen.
> 
> Zu den gleichen Sonderfertigkeiten ..jezt ists schon mal von den Fähigkeiten her balanced und dann ist es falsch ..wenns anders währ würde man nach balance schreien ;D
> 
> Dolche? Ich selbst bin Dagger user und habe den Knockback geskillt ...primär bin ich Archer und durch den geringen Stamina verbrauch der Dolche passt die Kombination dagger/Bow sehr gut zu meinem Spielstyle ..der Knockback hilft mir dann zu Lästige Gegner doch nochmal auf Range zu bekommen!


Inwiefern Polearm generft wurde kann ich nicht einschaetzen. Benutze selbst keine und Patchnotes gibt es ja auch nicht.

Naja - natuerlich machen gleiche Faehigkeiten das Ganze ausgeglichener und einfacher zu balancen - aber irgendwie nimmt das auch viel Reiz der verschiedenen Waffengattungen. Wenn ich ein Schwert oder einen Dolch benutze wuerde ich irgendwelche Blutungsfaehigkeiten erwarten. Wie gesagt - ein Knockback passt fuer mich fuer einen Hammer, nicht fuer einen Dolch. Dass das fuer einen Dolchtraeger nuetzlich ist hab ich garnicht abgestritten. Und irgendwie bauscht das Ganze nur die Anzahl der Faehigkeiten auf - Schwert-Knockback, 2H-Schwert-Knockback, Dolch-Knockback, Kolben-Knockback, 2H-Kolben-Knockback - da sind wir schon bei 5 und ganz schnell bei 300...



> Also ich fühle mich in keinster Weise genötigt nen Baum zu fällen ;D mit Gold kann man das ganze auch regeln ..und das Gold gibts durch andere Spieler/ Elite Mobs (die man in ner Gruppe am besten angeht)


Ich meinte auch nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gruenden sondern aus Stats-Gruenden. Bergbau/Holzfaellen usw. steigert die Grundwerte - und daher wird es auch von vielen gesteigert, die eigentlich kein Interesse am Handwerk haben.



> So ist das nunmal ..tschuldige aber hier gibts genug möglichkeiten und bei diesem punkt denke ich willst du nur Heulen und machst das spiel unnötog schlecht.... in anderen Spielen schließt man sich auch unbekannten gilden an -.-


Ach - wenn ich mich nicht irgendwelchen unbekannten Gilden anschliessen will, dann will ich nur rumheulen? Ich habe mich noch in keinem Spiel einfach irgendwelchen Gilden angeschlossen die ich nicht kannte. Wenn ich Teil einer Gilde war, dann weil ich die Spieler im Spiel kennengelernt habe (z.B. durch gemeinsames Spielen) oder von anderswo kannte. Aber hey - vielleicht sollte ich langsam mal auf die "Roxxor sucht Mitroxxors zum rumroxxorn"-Anzeigen antworten...



> Hier musst du fair sein und auch sagen das das chat systhem echt kacke ist ...ein viel zu kleines Fenster mit nur etlich vielen aufblinkenden chatreitern ..das sehr unübersichtlich und auch leicht zu übersehen ist ...vorallem wenn man noch in einer Gilde ist und den clan und Allianz chat ..sowie den eventuellen offiziers chat dazubekommt ist die Leiste schnell voll und neue whispers gehen dank neuem reiter einfach aus dem chat raus ..etwas das für mich noch Überarbeitung braucht ..aber woran man sich auch schnell gewöhnt.


Ja - hier geb ich Dir voellig recht - das Chatsystem bedarf noch einiger Ueberarbeitung. Dass alle Nachrichten in verschiedene Tabs huepfen ist schon nervig - und endet dann damit dass alle Tabs blinken und man das irgendwann fleissig ignoriert und Nachrichten garnicht erst mitbekommt (oder erst wenn es zu spaet ist).



> Nich so Negativ und schon garnicht auf die Heulnummer ;D Das macht deinen Post etwas unglaubwürdig mit diesem Hauch von Ironie... Ansonsten verstehe ich dich und wünsch dir viel spaß bei dem was du dir in Zukunft vornimmst ... einiegen Punkten die du Aufgelistet hast kann ich Kopfnickend zustimmen... anderen nicht weil ich diese anders empfinde.


Ich hab nirgends rumgeheult - aber da kommt schon wieder die typische Haltung durch: Wer Kritik aeussert ist ein rumheulender Carebear. Das geht einem vor allem dann auf den Senkel, wenn man wirklich inhaltliche Kritik aeussert und nicht nur rumheult ala "Aventurine laesst mich nicht spielen", "Das sind so n00bs!", "Der hackende, cheatende Raubmordkopierspieler hat mich leergelootet!"...

Ich hab auch gesagt, dass ich jetzt nicht weiterspielen werde. Ich bin niemand der seinen Account dann gleich verscheuert und das Spiel dann schlecht macht. In vielen Grundideen gefaellt mir Darkfall (Sandbox mit vollen Konsequenzen) und ich werde es sicher in ein paar Monaten nochmal testen (wie ich es bei WAR, AoC usw. auch getan habe) und mir anschauen, was sich getan hat. Aber wie ich schon am Anfang sagte - selbst wenn ich wollte koennte ich kein Abo abschliessen, da mein Account behauptet ich wuerde garkein Spiel besitzen (obwohl ich spielen kann). Und der Support reagiert nicht...


----------



## Niburu (27. März 2009)

> Aber he - das Spiel ist prima und ich bin nur ein Carebear der einfach nicht "Elite" genug fuer Darkfall ist...



Glaub so wird dich keiner nennen den du bringst für dich durchaus relevante Punkte.


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

Hey Ogil aber entschuldige ... dein Punkt mit der Gilde will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf ... du kannst doch nicht immer erwarten das dir alles zugeflogen kommt? Du könntest ja vielleicht mal den ersten Schritt auf jemanden zu machen ..Z.B. wenn du in einer stadt mal einen Spieler siehst wo du erahnen könntest das er Eventuell ein deutscher Spieler ist ...ihn nach seiner Nationalität fragen und mit ihm ins gespräch kommen...

Ich denke nicht das du noch ein kleines Kind bist das man an der Hand halten muss um sich einer Gemeinschaft anzuschließen ..du willst in ner Gilde Spielen? Wie gesagt such dir eine Frag im allgemein chat hab ich auchmal getestet ..da haben sich gleich mehrre deutsche Gilden an mich gewendet... 

Und wenn du erstmal in einer Gilde bist lernst du die Leute doch langsam kennen oder schnell wie auch immer du drauf bist ...


Ansonsten ...carebear würd ich nie jemanden nennen ... Und nun zu deiner "typischen haltung" ..nur weil jemand Kritig an deiner Kritik äußert ist er NICHt jemand der dich für einen carebear hällt oder eine "typische Haltung" gegenüber Leuten hat die an dfo Kritig äußern ... Kindisches Verhalten.




Niburu schrieb:


> Glaub so wird dich keiner nennen den du bringst für dich durchaus relevante Punkte.



Da hat Nibiru Recht nur was für dich Gilt gilt nicht für jeden.


----------



## Ogil (27. März 2009)

Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass das fuer jeden gilt. Ich habe meine Eindruecke und Gruende geaeussert.


----------



## Niburu (27. März 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Also dass du da flüssig gespielt hast kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, vlt. beim hin- und zurückschwimmen zur Schlacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hin geschwommen zur Schlacht---->Optionen geändert---->aufeinmal absolut Flüssiges spielen und das nicht nur bei mir---->gekämpft------Mount geklaut und abgehaun--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->disconnect

Check mal die DF Optionen beim nächsten Zerg das du die Texturen auf Medium has und bei Schatten alles weg geklickt hast.


----------



## Parat (28. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hey Ogil aber entschuldige ... dein Punkt mit der Gilde will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf ... du kannst doch nicht immer erwarten das dir alles zugeflogen kommt? Du könntest ja vielleicht mal den ersten Schritt auf jemanden zu machen ..Z.B. wenn du in einer stadt mal einen Spieler siehst wo du erahnen könntest das er Eventuell ein deutscher Spieler ist ...ihn nach seiner Nationalität fragen und mit ihm ins gespräch kommen...


Ich bin ja eh ein Exot, aber .. wie gesagt, man hat DFO anfangs als das große Sandbox-fast-wie-UO-Spiel verkaufen wollen ... und da war das nicht nötig, dass man erstmal sofort irgendeine halbwegs passable Truppe braucht, um das Spiel genießen zu können, weil das Spiel insgesamt, egal mit wem und wo, nett genug war.

Dass es mit der richtigen Gruppe eh immer Spaß machen kann, ist ja unbenommen, aber der ganze Open-World- und angebliche Sandboxinhalt geht eben flöten. Die tolle Instanzlosigkeit, all das, was sich in der Theorie toll anhört, um eben ganzflächig ZUSAMMEN ein Spiel zu spielen, auch im Gegeneinander.

Herausgekommen ist aber eben nur ein Gankspiel. Und ein gutes, aber trotzdem nicht merh als das. Dass man alle Möglichkeiten etc hötte, das ist doch schlicht Illusion. Die Möglichkeiten, die man da hat, lassen sich leicht an ein paar Fingern abzählen:

- Man kann alles craften
- Man kann alles umhauen
- Man kann so ein bisserl an seinem Gildenstädten rumbasteln, wenn man eine hat.

Das wars. Von den Versprechungen ist es weit entfernt. Wohlgemerkt: Das liegt nicht mal an Aventurine, denn die haben all das gar nicht versprochen. Das war die Selbstillusionierung künftiger Spieler, wider jeder Vernunft.

Und bei MO wiederholt sich das dann auch nur.


----------



## Syane (28. März 2009)

Jup wollte gerade schon sagen ..Aventurine hat mit garnichts groß geworben ..sie wollten einfach nur ihr Spiel machen ..gehypt hats die Community als Mega sandbox spiel. Ich kann wenige Vergleich spielen da ich vorher kein Sandbox gespielt habe ...


Aber die von dir aufgelisteten Punkte mahcen mir bis jezt mehr spaß als in allen anderen mmo's die ich bis jezt gespielt habex)


----------



## Niburu (28. März 2009)

Naja und der teil mit der Gildenpolitik is auch irgendwie recht spannend. Und durch die Clanstädte etc. gibt es eine vom Spieler geschaffene Welt z.B kriegen wir durch die Städte Verteilung im Ork land imemr mehr probleme mit human/dwarf/elf/alfar Gank squads die das Craften behindern das hat natürlich Auswirkung auf die Wirtschaft mal schauen ob sich die Spieler in dem Gebiet zusammen finden um eine 2Safezone" zu schaffen


----------



## Syane (28. März 2009)

So ist es ...wir bauen gerade unser gebiet aus ..um ein Größeres Ressourcen gebiet zu schaffen und unsere stadt durch allianzen zu schützen.


----------



## Niburu (28. März 2009)

Heute mal den ganzen Gank Squads von euch ein wenig zu gesetzt und richtig guten loot abgestaubt. Aber eines ist doch leider aufgefallen das viele dieser Angeblich elitären Spieler/Gilden einfach nur mithalten können durch Bug/Cheating weil sie Angst haben zu verlieren....was bringt es mir jemanden im Kampf zu töten durch unfaire mittel.....


----------



## Syane (28. März 2009)

oO Welche Gilde war der denn? 

Meine Gilde besteht nur aus ner doppel Allianz sozusagen also haben nur eine Partnergilde und wir cheaten nicht ..solltest dir mal Rubayat ansehen Insel unten Links ..da sitzen die schlimmsten cheater ..haben ihre städte durch dupen usw schonn voll ausgebaut ..das sind atm die gefährlichsten Mächte Argons.


Aber wär nett wenn du mir sagen kannstw elche Gilde der war/ist falls dus weist gerne auch per pm.

Und ich möchte nochmals sagen wir cheaten NICHt!   Sonst wär unsere Burg auchschon komplett fertig.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (28. März 2009)

In welcher Gilde/Allianz bist du denn?


----------



## Syane (29. März 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> In welcher Gilde/Allianz bist du denn?



Das werd ich nicht sagen..aus Diplomatischen und Taktischen Gründen.

Nach dem Motto ..alles was ich hier sage kann und wird gegen mich verwendet werden^^

Und wenn ich meinen Gildennamen preisgeben würde ..könnte ich hier weniger frei schreiben und über erlebtes berichten, da es wohlmöglich einiegen hier über unsere Taktiken aufschluss geben wird ;D


----------



## Niburu (30. März 2009)

Gilde war SUN, und hab ja auch nicht gesgat das ihr Cheatet.


----------



## Syane (30. März 2009)

Sun sind Feinde von uns :>


----------



## clickrush (2. April 2009)

ich frage mich wieso es kein DFO Forum auf buffed gibt. kann ja nicht sein.

dfo ist genau das, was anspruchsvolle pvp-rpgler schon seit jahren vermissen/suchen


----------



## Pausen.org (2. April 2009)

clickrush schrieb:


> ich frage mich wieso es kein DFO Forum auf buffed gibt. kann ja nicht sein.
> 
> dfo ist genau das, was anspruchsvolle pvp-rpgler schon seit jahren vermissen/suchen



weil die community hier viel zu klein ist
wegen 3-4 leuten brauchts kein extra forum


----------



## Syane (2. April 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> weil die community hier viel zu klein ist
> wegen 3-4 leuten brauchts kein extra forum




Seh ich genauso ..bin zwar einer der wenigen Spieler ..aber dennoch finde ich braucht buffed "noch" kein DFO unterforum.

Und zum Fragen stellen über DFO gibts ja den 22+ Seiten Thread (für bereitsgestellte) und für  neue den hier.


----------



## clickrush (2. April 2009)

also ich hab da noch ne frage:

crafting: gibt es bäume etc die wertvoller sind? lohnt es sich aus dem startgebiet zu gehen um zu craften?


----------



## Syane (2. April 2009)

Sagen wir es mal so ..Bäume,Eisen,Steine usw sind nichgt UNENDLICH ..wenn sie erstmal weg sind dauerts 3 Stunden ..bis sie wieder da sind ..da du nicht der einziege Crafter bist meißtens muss man schon etwas weiter weg gehen.

Ansonsten ..Bei Bäumen ist Holz= Holz
...bei Eisen gibt es jedoch verschiedene Erze ..die sehr seltenen Erze findest du nicht im Start gebiet ... hier kann man über verschiedene Wege an die Seltenen Erze kommen ..Mobs...Eisenerzmienen in Hamlets oder Clan citie's (Unterschiedliche clanstädte haben unterschiedlich seltene Erze).

Aber Theoretisch kannst du nu mit Holz im Start gebiet skillen .wenn du das denn möchtest... aber dazu ist die Welt viel zu schön :>


----------



## clickrush (3. April 2009)

ich hab mir halt überlegt, dass adv. dem macroen entgegenwirken könnte, wenn sie hochwertiges material fern des startgebiets anlegen würden. ist ja zT bescheuert was man im startgebiet so sieht. leute die 3h nur holzhacken oder welche die manamissiles gegen einen baum ballern etc.


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

in der Stadt macroen= Verboten ..außerhalb ist es erlaubt ..solange du am rechner sizt und nicht afk bist. Alles andere kannst du Melden.

Hab eben nen Speedhacker gemeldet der gegen mich gekämpft hat (Habs sogar mit Fraps aufgenommen)... der Gm war innerhalb von 2 Minuten am reden mit mir und hat die Sache überprüft.

Wenn du da nen AFKLer meldest der macroed und der gm das merkt ..was meinste wie schnell der gebannt ist (esseidenn er ist nicht afk).


----------



## Uktawa (3. April 2009)

Oje...wenn ich das hier so lese zweifel ich langsam daran ob ich mir DF holen soll (wenn es mal nen ELV usw geben sollte). Cheater, Buguser und jede Menge Ganker...hmm..klingt leider sehr negativ. 
Eigendlich hatte ich gehofft das DF von solchen Konsorten verschont bliebe. Ich beobachte die Entwicklung etwas mit Sorge um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Oje...wenn ich das hier so lese zweifel ich langsam daran ob ich mir DF holen soll (wenn es mal nen ELV usw geben sollte). Cheater, Buguser und jede Menge Ganker...hmm..klingt leider sehr negativ.
> Eigendlich hatte ich gehofft das DF von solchen Konsorten verschont bliebe. Ich beobachte die Entwicklung etwas mit Sorge um ehrlich zu sein.




Man kann aber auch über alles und jeden heulen ..in WoW gibts ebenso Speedhacker und wallhacker etc ..in AOC gibts cheats das die mobs dich nicht treffen ..du afk botten kannst 


AJo @ WoW ich sag nur Glaider oder wie des geschrieben wird ...


----------



## Uktawa (3. April 2009)

Och bitte...lass uns nicht über WoW reden. Ich denke den Vergleich zu einem Mainstreamflamerprodukt braucht man garnicht erst ziehen. Weder das Spiel noch die Com betreffend.

Wie sieht es denn eigendlich aktuell mit Spielerzahlen bei DF aus? Die Website ist alles andere als Informativ und aktuell schon drei mal nicht. Da steht immer noch was von Betazeit usw. Versteh ich irgendwie nicht das man nicht mal auf der Website erkennt das DF schon released ist. Schon seltsam irgendwie. Generell finden sich wenig infos über DF und den momentanen Stand der Dinge. Soll man das nun als gutes oder als schlechtes Zeichen werten?


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Aktuelle Zahlen hm ... der Shop wird immernoch gestürmt ...und ich denke ..die leute die abspringenw erden zz  immer wieder locker ersezt ... AV hält den server aufjedenfall voll ..und nen Spielerschwund ist absolut nicht zu bemerken ...

WoW.. hab ich nur reingezogen um dir zu sagen das in jedem Spiel gecheatet wird ..das kann man DF nu nich vorwerfen ..auch klar ..wenns hier extrem auffällt da DFO davon schon beeinflusst wird ..btw den speedhacker hab ich getötet gehabt ..also er hat troz hacks keinen "echten" vorteil gehabt.

Aber im Grunde hast du recht ..es gehört hier nicht hin ..verläumnen kann man es aber nicht ^^


----------



## Uktawa (4. April 2009)

Wie ist denn die "gefühlte" Spielerzahl. Rennt man lange rum (Startgebiete mal ausgeschlossen) ohne ne Menschenseele zu treffen, oder rennt man sich (wie zB in WoW/WAR/HDRO) ständig über den Weg? Ein für mich nicht unwichtiger Faktor. 
Ich spiel zwar gerne auf gut besuchten Servern, aber ich hasse es wenn man an Questmobs schlange stehen muss. Das nimmt viel Spielgefühl. Bei Vanguard zB war es auf Grund der "geringen" Spielerzahl sehr angenehm nicht alle 5 Minuten (oder 4,3,2,1) Spieler über denWeg zu laufen. 
Die andere Frage die da noch wäre ist wie es denn im Moment in der Welt generell aus schaut. Es haben sich ja sicherlich schon die eine oder andere sehr dominante "Gilde" gefunden die versucht sich (wie in ähnlichen Spielen) schnell und massiv aus zu breiten und alles zu unterjochen. Wie geht die Spielerschaft damit um und vor allem die Betreiber ?
An solche Infos kommt man irgendwie schwer ran.


----------



## Syane (4. April 2009)

Zur gefühlten Spielerzahl ...da es jezt wieder kurze Öffnungszeiten der shops gab sind die Start gebiete wieder  voll... Dort sind die Questmob spawns halt zur Ammi zeit recht überfüllt ..Deutscher Zeitraum sagen wir 15-18 Uhr ist da eher wenig ... Da es die meißten ehh nicht weit im Quest bereich schaffen sind die höheren Questmob spawns usw eher leer.. also falls du dich da durchbeißen magst wirst du im Späteren verlauf der Serie nicht 20 Leute hinter einem Mob herjagen sehen ^^

(Dazu muss man sagen das die Spielerzahl in den Startgebieten auch stark variiert jeh nach Rasse die du wählst)

Und woran es liegt das viele nicht so weit questen?: Die Welt ist zwar groß ..doch unglaublicherweise rennt man andauernd irgendwelchen "reisenden" über den weg ...öfters sind diese Feindlich gesinnt, stärker als du, in der Überzahl oder oder oder...


Zur Welt wie es dort ausschaut ..ohoh ..da gibts ne Menge Politisches zu erzählen...dazu bräuchte ich eine Karte.. Werds nachreichen und Photoshopen ..um es erklärbar zu machen.


*Platzhalter*


So ok ...Hier hab ich eine Aktuelle Politische Karte...

http://dl.mmo-files.com/132/2009/03/30/inf...rc2_m1_full.jpg

(Achtung muss etwas laden das Bild ..ggf. Linkscklicken zum vergrößern ^^

Schön zu sehen ist das Die "Machtverhältnisse" jezt schon recht gut aufgeteilt sind ...den Nächsten Monat Lang werden so wie ich das sehe Kräfte Gesammelt und dann wird es zwischen den Großmächten richtig Krachen... ich persönlich sehe "Dusk" (Unten Links Rot ..als die momentan Stärkste Macht an...


Selbst gehöre ich zum Hyperion Kingdom ..Welches aus relativ vielen Clans besteht. Und zur Zeit die größte Armee Stellt ..Leider wie ich finde aber Strategisch echt ungünstig liegt ^^


----------



## Uktawa (4. April 2009)

Ah Super. Danke für die Karte. Da erhält man mal einen kleinen Einblick in die Lage der Welt. Mit Sicherheit sehr interessant.
Bleibt für die Zukunft zu hoffen das man bei steigender Spielerzahl nicht alle auf einen Server stopft , sondern auch (wenn es nötig ist) einen zweiten dazu packt. Sonst könnte es in manchen Zonen sicher arge Probleme geben was Questmobfarming ect betrifft. 
Erinnert mich etwas an SoR wo unsere Harvester nicht ohne Begleitschutz zum Matz sammeln gingen. Denke mal das wird hier sicher genau so laufen. Ausser natürlich man findet alle Mats direkt vor der Haustür. Was natürlich den "Farmbots" in die Hände spielen würde.


----------



## Gromthar (4. April 2009)

Also die Infulencemap sieht der von EvE Online extrem ähnlich. Klick

Ich spiele zwar selbet kein DFO, aber ich vermute mal für PvE und Quests ist dies definitiv das falsche Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (4. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Bleibt für die Zukunft zu hoffen das man bei steigender Spielerzahl nicht alle auf einen Server stopft , sondern auch (wenn es nötig ist) einen zweiten dazu packt. Sonst könnte es in manchen Zonen sicher arge Probleme geben was Questmobfarming ect betrifft.



Es wird nen zweiter Server dazu kommen ..ist geplahnt ..und mit diesem 50.000~ Weitere Accounts. Hier hoffe ich dann das sie für die neuen Leute den Ersten Server nicht zugänglich machen .. Aus dem grund da die neuen .A) Nur Opfer sein werden ..und  Den alten Spielern ne Hohe Wartezeot bescheren Werden.



> Erinnert mich etwas an SoR wo unsere Harvester nicht ohne Begleitschutz zum Matz sammeln gingen. Denke mal das wird hier sicher genau so laufen. Ausser natürlich man findet alle Mats direkt vor der Haustür. Was natürlich den "Farmbots" in die Hände spielen würde.



Bei unserer Gildenstadt haben wir das Problem... selbst tief in unser Gebiet rennen öfters Nackte Leute um unsere Harvester zu farmen... daher haben wir dort überall patroulien laufen die in Stunden schichten arbeiten oder Aber es wird um Schutz gebeten ... Und bei PK sicht wird nen Jagt Trup aus der Stadt gesandt...



Zum PVE und Quests ...die Quests sind WoW ähnlich... und PVE ist durch die sehr gute KI der Gegner auch mal recht spannend. Kenne EvE Nicht daher kann ich darüber auch keine Vergleiche ziehen ^^ Aber es ist kein gank&Spank.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. April 2009)

Falls du (oder andere) noch weitere Infos zur derzeitigen Welt haben willst:

Link

Die Karte, die Syane gepostet hat, ist übrigens auch nicht ganz aktuell:

Neue Version

Noch eine Karte, die mehr die Stadtbesitzer in den Vordergrund rückt:

Link


----------



## Ineluki-OA (4. April 2009)

Falls du (oder andere) noch weitere Infos zur derzeitigen Welt haben willst:

Link

Die Karte, die Syane gepostet hat, ist übrigens auch nicht ganz aktuell:

Neue Version

Noch eine Karte, die mehr die Stadtbesitzer in den Vordergrund rückt:

Link

Edith: Sorry, ist wohl was schief gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markoss (4. April 2009)

Toll danke.. "Ineluki-OA" ..


----------



## Uktawa (4. April 2009)

Also für mich kähme ein Anfang in DF eh nur in Frage wenn es zum selben zeitpunkt nen neuen Server gäbe. Ich hab keine Lust mich auf nen Server setzen zu lassen in dem 90% der Spieler deutlich weiter sind als ich. Grade unter den PvP Bedingungen. 
Man will ja auch was sehen von der Welt und voran kommen. Was ja duch Spieler die einem quasi mit einem Schlag weg hauen können doch sehr erschwert wird.


----------



## Abell (4. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Was ja duch Spieler die einem quasi mit einem Schlag weg hauen können doch sehr erschwert wird.



Also DAS gibts in DFO nicht wirklich. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man einen neuen Spieler gar nicht erkennt wenn man einen sieht, wenndann höchstens an der Ausrüstung die er dabeihat und selbst Spieler die schon eine ganze Weile dabei sind haben oft nur das nötigste an.


----------



## pnn (6. April 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Also DAS gibts in DFO nicht wirklich.


Nein, nur mit 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also jedem der sich nciht sicher ist ob er DF spielen will würde ich raten noch eine ganze Weile zu warten. 
Man merkt nun einmal dass AV eher zur Sparte der noch nicht so Erfahrenen gehören und einige Punkte im Spiel noch nicht wirklich zu ende gedacht sind oder halt relativ lasch implementiert.
Ich denke, wenn es solange überlebt und AV eine Menge Arbeit reinsteckt hat man so in 1/2 - 3/4 Jahr ein ganz gutes Spielerlebnis.
Man kann zwar jetzt auch eine Menge Spass haben, nur gibt es bei mir immer wieder so Punkte in der Spielmechanik die Frusten, weil sie einfach nicht bis zum Ende gedacht wurden oder einfach gewollt so komisch sind.

btw. Hyperion Zergdom - woohoo!


----------



## Syane (6. April 2009)

xD  Was hast du denn gegen den Hyperion Zerg!  Das ist ja Wohl Legitim ... Klar Die Entwickler Spielen auf Seiten von Hyperion und alle da Cheaten ^^     stimmts?

BTW .. King Manus wird die Welt erobern ! xD


----------



## Ineluki-OA (6. April 2009)

Lieber Hyperion als die Goons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salantar (6. April 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Lieber Hyperion als die Goons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und sofern wer einen mahirim oder orc spielen will, kann er sich ja mal bei uns umsehen;-) http://www.online-age.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=502.


----------



## pnn (6. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> xD  Was hast du denn gegen den Hyperion Zerg!  Das ist ja Wohl Legitim ... Klar Die Entwickler Spielen auf Seiten von Hyperion und alle da Cheaten ^^     stimmts?
> 
> BTW .. King Manus wird die Welt erobern ! xD


Was ich dagegen habe? Alle Zergs sind für mich mittlerweile in DF nervig, egal ob Hyperion, Goons bzw. AC.
Ich bin selber Mitglied im Hyperion, aber so Zergzusammenschlüsse sind halt einfach nur nervig und mMn. für DF auch sehr kontraproduktiv. Hinzu kommt dass das Hyperion immer weiter wächst und auch die Friends immer mehr werden, was die potentiellen Ziele noch mehr schrumpfen lässt. Und deswegen die Gilde mit Leuten mit denen man gern zusammenspielt zu verlassen ist halt hart.
Abgesehen davon ist die Konzentration von Zergspielern, die in kleinen Gruppen kaum was Wert sind, beim Hyperion unglaublich hoch. Oder unfähigen strategischen Führrungskräften, siehe RoK SupGeneral - selten so einen Deppen gesehen. Und dann gibts da noch Wessux ... tut mir leid, finde das teilweise einfach nur noch alles lustig und traurig zu gleich. Besonders dass man sich sogar mit Mahirim, Orks und Alfar verbündet.
King MyAnus wird dann die ganze Welt erobern wenn er es für die Gegner mit seinem Zerg noch unspielbarer macht, die Leute beim Clusterwechsel abschmieren oder er alle als seine Verbündeten hat.


----------



## Syane (6. April 2009)

Hmhmhm ... Gut ... Die Abstürze sind ein Problem ... 


In anderen Spielen wird nach Massenschlachten geschrien ... 

Die Bündnisse mit Orks Mahirm usw versteh ich auch nicht ... Und Wessex dazu sag ich ma auch nichts wie du ^^

Die Dämlichen Schlacht befehle stoßen mir teilweise auch übel auf ..daher erscheine ich nur noch zu Schlachten die für mich einen Sinn ergeben ... und das diese zu Ammi Zeiten Stattfinden ..sei es auf Yssam oder sonstwo finde ich ebenfalls kacke.Punkt.

Aber gegen den Massenzerg habe ich persönlich nichts ...auch nicht gegen viele Verbündete ... Entweder schließen sich die kleinen hamlet gilden uns an oder dem Feind ..aber irgendwo müssen sie hin! Da ist es mir lieber das sie beim Hyperion Landen ...wobei man hier echt Sondieren sollte ...zwischen den Rassen ...


Heute hat sich dem Hyperion ja auch diese ganze Latin Federation Bündniss  gruppe dem Hyperion angeschlossen.


----------



## salantar (6. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hmhmhm ... Gut ... Die Abstürze sind ein Problem ...
> 
> 
> In anderen Spielen wird nach Massenschlachten geschrien ...
> ...



naja einfach mal abwarten, in 3 moanten shcaut das eh alles ganz anders aus wie in jedem mmo. erstmal werdne viele hardcorezocker zum nächsten spiel hüpfen und der us server wird wohl auch online sein bis dahin.

letztendlich wird es sich aber auf 3-6 größere blöcke hinauslaufen. da welt zu groß ist für nur eine front und somit gegnermangel herscht wird es zwangsweise aufsplitterungen geben


----------



## pnn (6. April 2009)

salantar schrieb:


> naja einfach mal abwarten, in 3 moanten shcaut das eh alles ganz anders aus wie in jedem mmo. erstmal werdne viele hardcorezocker zum nächsten spiel hüpfen und der us server wird wohl auch online sein bis dahin.
> 
> letztendlich wird es sich aber auf 3-6 größere blöcke hinauslaufen. da welt zu groß ist für nur eine front und somit gegnermangel herscht wird es zwangsweise aufsplitterungen geben


Jup ... aber bin wohl Allgemein ein bisschen verbittert was DF angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Spiel macht wirklich spass und es ist halt immer eine Frage der Erwartungshaltung wie man später enttäuscht ist. Ich bin zwar schon lange in der Beta aber gerade da konnte man dieses Live-Server-Feeling durch die niedrige Spielerzahl nicht wirklich bekommen. 
Ich hatte mir für Release mehr Roamer-Gruppen gewünscht die auf Open-PvP aus sind. So etwas gibt es zwar aber entweder a) sie rennen weg wenn sie nicht mindestens einer mehr sind oder b) man trifft sie nicht. Ok, es gibt auch noch c) eine Schlacht, aber das erlebe ich vlt 1x am Tag, falls überhaupt, eher sehr viel seltener.
Desweiteren die Hacker - habe zwar erst sehr selten welche getroffen, aber in einem Full-Loot PvP-Spiel frustriert sowas mMn noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das die Sieges von der Performance wirklich so schlecht laufen und in der Beta auf jegliche Art von Stresstest verzichtet wurde, sondern das ganze nur virtuell simuliert wurde.
Ewig einem anderen Typen aufm ount hinterher zu reiten und zu hoffen dass er bald ein kurzes Lag hat, damit man endlich wieder in Schlagreichweite ist (wenn man nicht mindestens zu 2. ist und dann so sein Mount schnell mit dem Pfeil runterballern kann wird das schwer den da irgendwie runterzuholen.) Das ganze erinnert mich teilweise mehr an Darkfall Runaway the Game!
Könnte hier noch sehr viele Kritikpunkte schreiben, die mir Aufstoßen und bevor die 08/15-Flamer kommen: Ja, ich habe schon andere Releases gespielt und bin seit ca. 10 Jahren im Genre unterwegs.
Ich wollte nur mal kurz ein paar Punkte schreiben die mich derzeit an DF frustrieren, damit nicht wieder gesagt wird ich mecker unbegründet.
Mein größter Kritikpunkte ist halt wirklich dass man selten mal andere Spieler zum PvP trifft und Sieges laufen bei mir nicht human. Im Startgebiet trifft man vlt. noch vereinzelt ein paar - oder irgendwo anders ein paar nackte PK'ler.
Aber das war ja schon immer das Problem von PvP-Spielen mit großem Gebiet ... irgendwann müssen sich Ballungsräume bilden ansonsten sucht man sich tot.
So ... jetzt such ich meine DAoC Classic Packung raus und geh eine Runde kuscheln.


----------



## salantar (6. April 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Jup ... aber bin wohl Allgemein ein bisschen verbittert was DF angeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schwächen hat es einige ganz klar aber für den releas ist es ansich ganz gut geworden. die pvp problematik ist natürlich so ne sache, daher haben wir auch nru ne 3 ally rein aus dt ma/or gilden und somit natürlich wiet mehr gegner als z.b. wenn man bei hyperion und co währe.

und die belagerungen udn massenschlachten naja seit daoc/aoc und co wei sman doch das es die kaum ohne laag geben wird leider...


----------



## salantar (7. April 2009)

http://www.online-age.de/forum/showthread.php?t=31904 hier mal paar reviews von unseren spielern


----------



## Mikehoof (7. April 2009)

Es gibt ja heute neue Accounts wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe :-) Tja da bleibt die Frage blind 50 € ausgeben oder warten.... Nach der AoC Pleite letzte Woche bin ich wirklich unschlüssig obwohl der Link zu dem Forum mich doch wieder ins Grübeln gebracht hat.


----------



## Syane (7. April 2009)

Musst du wissen ..die shops werden wieder gestürmt ..alle copy's werden verkauft... 

Ich kann dem Spiel kaum etwas schlechtes abgewinnen ..klar die doofen cheater ... aber das gehört dazu ..und die werden auch alle irgendwann weg sein ... und dann merken sie das sie troz ihrer gepushten stats gegen die richtigen Leute keine chance ohne bugusing usw haben ;D (Haben sie teilweise sowieso schon nicht).


----------



## Nagroth (7. April 2009)

Interessieren tut mich dieses Spiel sehr.
Aber wenn ich mir die offizielle Webseite angucke, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was für ein par Halbprofis da am Werk waren.
Man wird als potentielle Kunde noch nicht mal darüber aufgeklärt ob das Spiel jetzt schon richtig released wurde oder nicht.
Wie kann es sein das immer nur ein paar Account bereitgestellt werden?

Vielleicht kann mich wer aufklären warum der Provider dies so durchführt.


----------



## salantar (7. April 2009)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Interessieren tut mich dieses Spiel sehr.
> Aber wenn ich mir die offizielle Webseite angucke, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was für ein par Halbprofis da am Werk waren.
> Man wird als potentielle Kunde noch nicht mal darüber aufgeklärt ob das Spiel jetzt schon richtig released wurde oder nicht.
> Wie kann es sein das immer nur ein paar Account bereitgestellt werden?
> ...



es ist eine kleine firma udn sie gehen den gegenteiligen weg wie war/aoc die zuviele server gestellt haben. dahe rgibt es derzeit nur einen wo 15-20k zeitgleich spielen und ca 50k acc. sind plätze frei wird wieder neue verkauft.

ein 2. server ist aber wohl geplant


----------



## Mondaine (7. April 2009)

der shopt ist nun bald 3 1/2 Stunden offen, wer noch einen Account haben möchte :

https://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/d...e=Subscriptions


----------



## Abell (9. April 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> der shopt ist nun bald 3 1/2 Stunden offen, wer noch einen Account haben möchte :
> 
> https://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/d...e=Subscriptions



Wenn es die nächsten Male, wenn der Shop offen ist, wieder so lange dauert bis alles verkauft ist, dann kann man mal gut sehen, wie viele der ursprünglichen interessenten durch dieses Verkaufssystem vergrault worden sind...


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. April 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Wenn es die nächsten Male, wenn der Shop offen ist, wieder so lange dauert bis alles verkauft ist, dann kann man mal gut sehen, wie viele der ursprünglichen interessenten durch dieses Verkaufssystem vergrault worden sind...



/sign...

Ich find sowas auch kacke.

Wenns so weitergeht, wird ja aus Onlive ja nichtmal mehr ein vorreiter ~_~


----------



## Mondaine (9. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> /sign...
> 
> Ich find sowas auch kacke.
> 
> Wenns so weitergeht, wird ja aus Onlive ja nichtmal mehr ein vorreiter ~_~






			
				Tasos schrieb:
			
		

> Later today at 5pm GMT we're opening up the store. The last couple of times we've offered a lot more copies than usual. We're working to keep improving our capacity so we can eventually leave the shop open 24/7.



source : http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...551#post3210551


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2009)

Alles sehr merkwürdig. Auch wenn man berücksichtigen mag das diese Firma klein ist.
So veröffentlicht man kein Spiel. Für mich der potentieller Kunde ist, wird zumindest durch
die deutsche Homepage abgeschreckt. Informationen findet man fast keine und für ein
Aussenstehenden ist die Verkaufspolitik "heute mal wieder sind ein paar Kopien zu haben"
etwas komisch.


----------



## Syane (10. April 2009)

Es gibt keine deutsche offizielle Seite ..es gibt da die Fanpage .. ist aber nicht Offizieller Teil von Aventurine.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (10. April 2009)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Alles sehr merkwürdig. Auch wenn man berücksichtigen mag das diese Firma klein ist.
> So veröffentlicht man kein Spiel. Für mich der potentieller Kunde ist, wird zumindest durch
> die deutsche Homepage abgeschreckt. Informationen findet man fast keine und für ein
> Aussenstehenden ist die Verkaufspolitik "heute mal wieder sind ein paar Kopien zu haben"
> etwas komisch.



Meinst du darkfallonline.eu? Was gefällt dir an der Seite nicht? Zu unordentlich? Zu wenig Informationen?


----------



## Uktawa (13. April 2009)

Also ich muss auch sagen das mit jedem Tag der verstreicht DF für mich irgendwie immer uninteressanter wird. Das liegt zum grossen Teil daran das man so gut wie keine Infos vom Betreiber bekommt. Die offizielle HP ist nen Witz und die Sache mit den ACC`s wird nun auch langsam lächerlich.
Ok, es ist eine Sache wenn man zum Start eines Spieles die Leute nur Schubweise rauf lässt um evtl. Serverzusammenbrüche zu vermeiden. Aber das muss dann auch mal aufhören sonst tritt genau das ein was ja nun langsam der Fall ist. Es wird immer ruhiger um das Spiel und das Interesse sinkt. 
Vor ein paar Wochen noch waren 3 meiner Gaming-Freunde und ich total begeistert und konnten es garnicht abwarten. Aber mitlerweile sind 2 komplett weg vom Gedanken DF jemals zu spielen. Eben auf Grund der mangelnden Infos und des ganzen drum herum. Ich hab auch nur noch am Rande interesse und wenn es vieleicht irgendwann mal ne Box im laden geben sollte oder ELV...wirds mich warscheinlich garnimmer interessieren.

Wenn ihr mich fragt...irgendwas läuft doch falsch...


----------



## salantar (14. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen das mit jedem Tag der verstreicht DF für mich irgendwie immer uninteressanter wird. Das liegt zum grossen Teil daran das man so gut wie keine Infos vom Betreiber bekommt. Die offizielle HP ist nen Witz und die Sache mit den ACC`s wird nun auch langsam lächerlich.
> Ok, es ist eine Sache wenn man zum Start eines Spieles die Leute nur Schubweise rauf lässt um evtl. Serverzusammenbrüche zu vermeiden. Aber das muss dann auch mal aufhören sonst tritt genau das ein was ja nun langsam der Fall ist. Es wird immer ruhiger um das Spiel und das Interesse sinkt.
> Vor ein paar Wochen noch waren 3 meiner Gaming-Freunde und ich total begeistert und konnten es garnicht abwarten. Aber mitlerweile sind 2 komplett weg vom Gedanken DF jemals zu spielen. Eben auf Grund der mangelnden Infos und des ganzen drum herum. Ich hab auch nur noch am Rande interesse und wenn es vieleicht irgendwann mal ne Box im laden geben sollte oder ELV...wirds mich warscheinlich garnimmer interessieren.
> 
> Wenn ihr mich fragt...irgendwas läuft doch falsch...


Tomorrow Tuesday April 14th at 3PM GMT we'll open up the shop. You can create an account and buy Darkfall here:

https://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/default.php


bzw ich habe keine 15 min gebraucht für nen acc wo ich ihn wollte. find derzeit anch wie vor besse rein server der voll ist wie war und co wo es zuviele serve rgibt und viele leer


----------



## Uktawa (14. April 2009)

Solange es DF nur per Creditkarte zu "kaufen" gibt und es keine Box im Handel zu erstehen gibt, gehöre ich zu denen die sagen "dann eben nicht". Was eigendlich Schade ist, gehöre ich doch zu denen die eigendlich ganz heiss auf das Spiel waren. Aber so ist das nunmal, erhält der Kunde keinen Zugang...verliert er über die Zeit hin das Interesse.
Und es geht nicht nur mir so.


----------



## salantar (14. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Solange es DF nur per Creditkarte zu "kaufen" gibt und es keine Box im Handel zu erstehen gibt, gehöre ich zu denen die sagen "dann eben nicht". Was eigendlich Schade ist, gehöre ich doch zu denen die eigendlich ganz heiss auf das Spiel waren. Aber so ist das nunmal, erhält der Kunde keinen Zugang...verliert er über die Zeit hin das Interesse.
> Und es geht nicht nur mir so.



naja wirecard gehen auch


----------



## Uktawa (15. April 2009)

Also ich hab noch mal geschaut, bei mir werden im Billing-System nur Kreditkarten angezeigt.


----------



## salantar (15. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch mal geschaut, bei mir werden im Billing-System nur Kreditkarten angezeigt.


http://www.darkfallonline.eu/forum/index.p...pic,1297.0.html


----------



## salantar (15. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch mal geschaut, bei mir werden im Billing-System nur Kreditkarten angezeigt.


http://www.darkfallonline.eu/forum/index.p...pic,1297.0.html


----------



## Pausen.org (15. April 2009)

ich weis nicht ich hab auch mal auf darkfall gewartet
aber nach dem wohl mehr wie katastrophlen start und das was ich so generll drüber gelesen hab is mir die lust total dran vergangen 
die dev zeichnen sich auserdem nicht gerade mit kompetenz aus 
auserdem KK only und nein ich werde sicher nicht irgend so ner dubiosen firma im internet so ein pseudokreditkarten zeugs machen NUR um ein spiel zu spielen das isses wirklich ned wert 

da wart ich lieber auf mortal online und lass mich von denen überraschen


----------



## Stancer (15. April 2009)

Aha eine Firma ist also dubios weil sie nur KK als Zahlungsmethode akzeptiert ? Na das klingt logisch.....

Über den Start kann man streiten aber ich gebe Aventurine da eher weniger die Schuld dran. Sie haben NULL Werbung für ihr Spiel gemacht und es war hauptsächlich wegen den Forenaffen die glaubten sie hätten nen neues WoW oder CS im MMO Stil vor sich.
Das es solch einen Andrang auf das Spiel gab konnte niemand vorhersehen. Aventurine hat stets auf kleiner Flamme gekocht, die Spieler haben das Spiel selber hochgepusht und ja Aventurine war mit dem Riesenandrang völlig überfordert.

Doch sie haben Ruhe bewahrt und wollen nun auf jeden fall vermeiden sich zu überladen, indem sie das Spiel im großen Stil vermarkten !!


----------



## Pausen.org (15. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aha eine Firma ist also dubios weil sie nur KK als Zahlungsmethode akzeptiert ? Na das klingt logisch.....
> 
> Über den Start kann man streiten aber ich gebe Aventurine da eher weniger die Schuld dran. Sie haben NULL Werbung für ihr Spiel gemacht und es war hauptsächlich wegen den Forenaffen die glaubten sie hätten nen neues WoW oder CS im MMO Stil vor sich.
> Das es solch einen Andrang auf das Spiel gab konnte niemand vorhersehen. Aventurine hat stets auf kleiner Flamme gekocht, die Spieler haben das Spiel selber hochgepusht und ja Aventurine war mit dem Riesenandrang völlig überfordert.
> ...



sorry das ich ned jeden scheiss wie wirecard der im internet zu finden ist wie den heiland auf 4 pfoten betrachte
wenn ich kein möglichkeit habe die persönlich zu sprechen und es um geld geht ist es für mich dubios 

wenn du dem internet vertraust ist das deine sache


----------



## Syane (15. April 2009)

Pausen.org lass es einfach .. du schreibst das du etwas über das Spiel gelesen hast und bildest dir anhand von dem was andere schreiben deine eigene Meinung ? Du bist doch nicht dumm denke ich? Dann solltest du erst dann etwas zu diesem Spiel schreiben (Über das KK bezahlfverfahren rede ich hier nicht) Wenn du es selber gespielt hast.


Z.B. Die Kompetenz der Devs kannst du garnicht kennen... bitte, dankeschön undso .. GEH um Himmelswillen Mortal Online Spielen ..sprich warte da drauf bis es raus is ... das ist wie Gucken nicht anfassen ... auf Mortal Online kannst du auch warten ohne hier zu versuchen DFo schlecht zureden und dann noch zu bemerken " ich warte jedenfalls auf Mortal Online ..das wird die WEEEEEEEEEELT verändern" ... Wird bestimmt kein schlechtes spiel ... aber mehr als Videos und screenshots hast du davon sicher auch nicht gesehen ...aber pssst hab gehört die Devs von MO sind inkompetent~~




Pausen.org schrieb:


> ...
> wenn ich kein möglichkeit habe die persönlich zu sprechen und es um geld geht ist es für mich dubios
> ..




Achja und wenn das Stimmt fürchte ich sind Online Rollenspiele und generell das Internet für dich nicht das richtige ~~

Kenne keinen Onlinespiel hersteller zu dem man PERSÖNLICH gehen muss um ihm Monatlich die  12,xx Euro zu zahlen.


----------



## Pausen.org (15. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Pausen.org lass es einfach .. du schreibst das du etwas über das Spiel gelesen hast und bildest dir anhand von dem was andere schreiben deine eigene Meinung ? Du bist doch nicht dumm denke ich? Dann solltest du erst dann etwas zu diesem Spiel schreiben (Über das KK bezahlfverfahren rede ich hier nicht) Wenn du es selber gespielt hast.
> 
> 
> Z.B. Die Kompetenz der Devs kannst du garnicht kennen... bitte, dankeschön undso .. GEH um Himmelswillen Mortal Online Spielen ..sprich warte da drauf bis es raus is ... das ist wie Gucken nicht anfassen ... auf Mortal Online kannst du auch warten ohne hier zu versuchen DFo schlecht zureden und dann noch zu bemerken " ich warte jedenfalls auf Mortal Online ..das wird die WEEEEEEEEEELT verändern" ... Wird bestimmt kein schlechtes spiel ... aber mehr als Videos und screenshots hast du davon sicher auch nicht gesehen ...aber pssst hab gehört die Devs von MO sind inkompetent~~
> ...



willst du damit sagen mir steht nur eine eigene meinung zu wenn ich es selber gespielt hab


----------



## Stancer (15. April 2009)

Das nicht aber wie willst du beurteilen ob die Devs in DF schlechte Arbeit leisten, obwohl du es gar nicht spielst ? Vom Hörensagen irgendwelcher bekannten ? Von irgendwelchen Heul oder Flamethreads in Foren ? Wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt haben die ?
Das wäre so als wenn du in nen Retaurant gehst, wo du vorher noch nie warst aber dir sicher bist, das das Essen dir schmecken wird. Tja und man kann dann böse enttäuscht werden, weil dem Koch der Salztopf ins Essen gefallen ist. Umgekehrt kann man aber genauso überrascht werden.

Wenn ich Foren nach Mortal Online durchstöber kann ich genau so viele negative Kommentare wie positive finden, soll ich das nun alles glauben was mir da irgendwelche unbekannten Leute erzählen deren Verlässlichkeit unmöglich einzuschätzen ist oder warte ich lieber ab und bilde mir dann mein eigenes Bild ?

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich daher das die Devs gute Arbeit in DF leisten und auch die GM´s sind Top. Ich kann mich an kein Spiel erinnern, in dem ein GM nach 2min auftaucht um sich das Problem anzuschauen !!!

Du kannst hier gerne sagen was für einen Eindruck die Dinge auf dich haben aber du kannst keine Urteile fällen, da du dazu gar nicht in der Lage bist !!

Und mit den KK Daten. Was machst du denn beim Bankeinzug anders ? Dort gibst du genauso deine persönlichen Informationen und Kontodaten preis. Eine wirklich dubiose Firma würde das nicht daran hindern dir statt 12&#8364; mal eben 1200&#8364; vom Konto abzubuchen nur weil du unter "Abo" auf die 12&#8364; geklickt hast. Bis du das gemerkt hast ist das Geld schon auf irgend einem afrikanischem Bankkonto verschwunden oder rufst du alle 10min dein Bankkonto ab und schaust ob alles im rechten Lot ist ?


----------



## Uktawa (16. April 2009)

Also ich habe keine Kreditkarte, hatte nie eine und werde mir auch nie eine anschaffen. Aus dem einfachem Grunde weil das ganze Kreditkartensystem meiner Meinung nach ein grosser Haufen *ZENSUR* ist. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Ich kenne ne Menge Leute die da recht ähnlich denken oder aber aus anderen Gründen keine KK haben und auch nicht haben werden. Sicherlich sind die anderen Zahlungsmethoden (ausser Gamtimecards oÄ) genau so sicher/unsicher wie das KK System. Alles finanzielle das man über das Internet regelt ist mit Risiko behaftet.
Aber darum geht es eigendlich auch nicht. 

Die Aussage das die Betreiber nicht wussten das der Andrang so groß werden würde kann man so nicht gelten lassen. Wenn ich heut zu Tage ein MMO auf den Markt bringe, weiss ich das im Vorfeld in diversen Foren & Magazinen geredet und berichtet wird. Auch dann wenn man keine oder nur sehr wenig Werbung macht. 
Gerade dann wenn im Vorfeld nur wenig Infos nach aussen dringen, kann das zu einer Spannung (Erwartungshaltung ect) bei potenziellen Kunden kommen. Was so gesehen ein sehr guter marketing technischer Zug ist.
Auch wenn der Betreiber klein und unbekannt ist, so kann man sich doch sicher sein das auch hier eine Strategie erstellt wurde. Denn ohne geht es nicht. Allein schon um das Projekt finanzieren zu können muss man ausser einem Konzept, auch einen "Schlachtplan" haben. Schliesslich wollen ja auch Investoren wissen was mit ihrem Geld gemacht wird.
So kann man also davon ausgehen das der Betreiber wusste das der Andrang da sein wird. Sicherlich ist es nicht verkehrt dann zum Start (wie ja geschehen) die User nur nach und nach auf die Server zu lassen. Aber dabei sollte meiner Meinung nach auch eine gewisse Zeit nicht überschritten werden. Macht man das nämlich zu lange so, tritt der Gegenteilige Effekt ein. Und genau das passiert ja nun vereinzelt schon. Der potenielle Kunde verliert langsam das Interesse, da er mangels Möglichkeiten nicht ins Spiel kommt. Ich hoffe die Betreiber erkennen das rechtzeitig und ändern ihre Strategie. Sonst wird aus DF leider ein Nieschenspiel das schwer zu finanzieren ist über lange Zeit.

So, da hab ich mal wieder viel geschrieben. Ich hoff ihr versteht was ich sagen wollte *G*.

Gruß Uktawa


----------



## Stancer (16. April 2009)

Erm, Darkfall war von anfang an als Nischenspiel geplant !!! Es sollte eigentlich nur 1 Server überhaupt geben aber nach dem Andrang bereiten sie nun nen amerikanischen Server vor !!! Man wollte nie zu größen wie Mythic, Funcom oder gar Blizzard aufschließen oder sich mit ihnen messen und wer sich das Konzept von DF anschaut sollte merken, das es auch voll auf eine Nische abzielt.

Es ist eine kleine Spieleschmiede mit 23 Mitarbeitern und das Projekt "Darkfall" sollte erstmal klein bleiben eben weil es ihr erstes MMORPG ist !!!  Das sie nach wie vor immer nur eine handvoll Spieler rein lassen finde ich nicht schlimm. Dem Spieler, der das Interesse verliert entsteht ja dadurch kein Schaden.

Ich glaube hätten die nach dem Release angefangen etliche Server anzuschaffen und jeden reinzulassen der wollte hätten die weit mehr Probleme.

Und mit dem finanzieren brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Bei der geringen Größe, die Aventurine hat, reichen 10.000 Abos vermutlich schon aus um das Spiel am laufen zu halten !!!! Das bedeutet 130.000$ jeden Monat an einnahmen und durch die Verkäufe haben die auch schon einiges eingenommen.

Ich versteh nicht wieso jeder glaubt ein MMORP könne nur am Leben bleiben, wenn es 1 Mio. und mehr Abos hat. Vor WoW waren die größten MMO´s mit 300.000 Abos gut bedient und viele lagen nur so bei 50.000 und trotzdem liefen sie super !


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Erm, Darkfall war von anfang an als Nischenspiel geplant !!! Es sollte eigentlich nur 1 Server überhaupt geben aber nach dem Andrang bereiten sie nun nen amerikanischen Server vor !!! Man wollte nie zu größen wie Mythic, Funcom oder gar Blizzard aufschließen oder sich mit ihnen messen und wer sich das Konzept von DF anschaut sollte merken, das es auch voll auf eine Nische abzielt.


Hmm kann man dann nicht damit rechnen dass es nen zweiten europäischen Server geben wird? Denn eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft da einen Komplettstart miterleben zu können. Ich spiele MMOs auf nem Server lieber von Anfang an als wenn sich schon alles eingefahren hat.


----------



## Uktawa (16. April 2009)

Mir geht es da ähnlich. Es ist immer schöner bei einer "neuen Welt" von Anfang an dabei sein zu können. Und wenn man auf nen "vollen" Server kommt (grade in einem Sandboxgame) kann es schon verdammt schwer werden als Neuer. Und wenn ich mir die Beiträge zu Politik im Spiel (gilden , Städteverteilung usw) so ansehe, ist schon erkennbar das quasi alles schon "aufgeteilt" ist. Da hat man als Neuspieler wenig Chancen gross was mit "zu gestalten".


----------



## Gromthar (16. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Da hat man als Neuspieler wenig Chancen gross was mit "zu gestalten".


Politik ändert sich schnell. Auf einmal haste nen Krieg zwischen A und B, C sieht Chance etwas dabei abzustauben, D will auch ein Stück vom Kuchen, usw. Allianzen zerbrechen in Spielen schneller als man gucken kann. Auch da gilt genau das selbe wie bei EvE Online: Allianz suchen, die einem zusagt und ab ins Getümmel. Dort arbeitet man sich zu einer Führungskraft hoch und entscheidet mit was passiert.

Grundproblem bei Sandboxspielen betsteht allein darin Geduld zu beweisen sich 1. hinein zu finden und 2. auf den richtigen Moment zu warten. Hier wird einem nicht die Action vor die Haustür geliefert, man muss schon selbst etwas dafür tun. Vor allem aber sollte man sich zunächst überlegen was man eigentlich will und auch die Eier dafür haben dies genau so durchzuziehen.

Darkfall wird sich dahingehend von EvE nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, denn diplomatisch gibt es auch keine Unterschiede. Beharrlichkeit entscheidet.


----------



## Mondaine (16. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Mir geht es da ähnlich. Es ist immer schöner bei einer "neuen Welt" von Anfang an dabei sein zu können. Und wenn man auf nen "vollen" Server kommt (grade in einem Sandboxgame) kann es schon verdammt schwer werden als Neuer. Und wenn ich mir die Beiträge zu Politik im Spiel (gilden , Städteverteilung usw) so ansehe, ist schon erkennbar das quasi alles schon "aufgeteilt" ist. Da hat man als Neuspieler wenig Chancen gross was mit "zu gestalten".



es war schon ca 2-3 Tage nach release, alles mehr oder weniger aufgeteilt und wenn du nicht einer der grossen allianzen angehörst, spielt es sowieso keine rolle ob du nun seit release oder seit gestern darkfall zockst.

btw, coalition of the chillin ftw.


----------



## ManicK (16. April 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen mir steht nur eine eigene meinung zu wenn ich es selber gespielt hab




seit wann steht überhaupt jemandem eine eigene meinung zu?!

wir sind hier im forum ... ich bitte dich..


----------



## Uktawa (17. April 2009)

Meinungsfreiheit ist eh nur eine Illusion...auch im wahren Leben *G*.


----------



## Madir (17. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Erm, Darkfall war von anfang an als Nischenspiel geplant !!! Es sollte eigentlich nur 1 Server überhaupt geben aber nach dem Andrang bereiten sie nun nen amerikanischen Server vor !!!



Wie war das mit nicht alles glauben was in foren steht?

Es waren schon immer mehrere Server geplant und sie waren sich auch über die hohe Nachfrage im klaren. Aus dem Grund haben sie die Accounts limitieren und lassen nur nach und nach neue Spieler drauf.


----------



## Mondaine (17. April 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen mir steht nur eine eigene meinung zu wenn ich es selber gespielt hab




na klar !  wie solltest du dir sonst eine *objektive *meinung dazu bilden können ?!?

Alles andere ist nur relativ und nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## docextrabeam (17. April 2009)

Unter http://www.casualgamer.de/ gibts ein paar deutschsprachige Beiträge zum Thema. Ich persönlich spiele Darkfall quasi seit Tag 1 und bin immer noch schwer begeistert. Meine Onlinegamerkarriere begann 1997 mit Ultima Online. Es folgten EQ1, DAoC, WoW, AoC und WAR. Um die Wesentlichen zu nennen. Ich kann also durchaus ein paar Vergleiche anstellen.

Drei wesentliche Aspekte an DFO finde ich persönlich spannend: Das offene und erbarmungslose PvP. Die "native Wirtschaft" ohne Auktionshaus und mit körperlichem Risiko. Die politische Serverwelt mit ihren Kriegen, Allianzen, Feinden und Freunden.

DEB


----------



## Flying Dutch (19. April 2009)

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Darkfall ist seit langem mal wieder ein echtes Sandbox Game. Zuletzt habe ich ein Spiel Ende 2003 so intensiv gespielt und das war SWG in seiner ursprünglichen Fassung. Meine Karriere habe ich auch 98 mit UO gestartet.
Darkfall fühlt sich mal wieder richtig groß an. Kein Themeparkkuschelspiel wo dich irgendwelche Questgeber heil durch irgendwelche Startgebiete lotsen und man stupide von Level zu Level grindet. Sobald man eine großangelegte und gut geplante Siege (Raid einer gegnerischen Stadt oder eines Dorfes) mitgemacht hat, kommt einem das PvP in anderen Spielen nur noch wie Spielzeug vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allenfalls Eve kann da noch mithalten.

Also ein wirklich großartiges Spiel. Wenn jetzt noch Dinge wie die Serverstabilität verbessert werden, weiss ich, dass ich für die nächsten Jahre MMORPGtechnisch versorgt bin. Und das heisst eine ganze Menge bei dem Crap der heutzutage auf dem MMORPG Markt zu finden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Drei wesentliche Aspekte an DFO finde ich persönlich spannend: Das offene und erbarmungslose PvP. Die "native Wirtschaft" ohne Auktionshaus und mit körperlichem Risiko. Die politische Serverwelt mit ihren Kriegen, Allianzen, Feinden und Freunden.



Dem möchte ich noch die genialen Spielerstädte, das offene Skillsystem und den Weltenbau hinzufügen. Ach und die Schiffe.. und die Kanonen (kaaawummm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Darkfall könnte ich momentan zum Fanboy werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (19. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

also ich finde es immer sehr schwer über so ein forum richtig mitzukriegen wie das spiel nu wirklich ist. Was mich hier am meisten ärgert sind leute die das spiel weder richtig kennen, noch es schon gespielt haben oder es jeh spielen werden, aber trotzdem jeden tag hier posten wie schlecht das spiel doch ist und wie gut doch alle anderen. 

Eigentlich würde ich lieber sachen lesen wie "Boah heute habe ich <erlebnis> erlebt, das war echt cool!" oder "Also mein tag in DFO ist heute so abeglaufen..."

Sowas würde meiner meinung nach nen "richtigeren" eindruck vom spiel vermitteln und man könnte sich auch besser vorstellen was da so passiert. 

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte wären bloggende oder noch besser twitternde DFO spieler, die eben so ab und zu schreiben was sie so machen gerade und was ingame so abgeht. Ich wäre auf jede fall einer der ersten die solchen leuten folgen würden.

Also ich hoffe ein paar von den DFO spielern finden die idee gut und setzen sie in die tat um.

have fun

Chris


----------



## BaNi0 (19. April 2009)

Super Idee @Mastertrl.
Irgendwie hört sich Darkfall wirklich interessant an, aber wenn mal jemand so einen 'Tagesablauf' beschreiben würde wäre das echt gut. 

Also, ihr Darkfall spielenden Leute, seht das als Aufforderung an zu bloggen/posten/... damit auch (z.Z. noch) Nicht-Spieler einen Einblick in das Spiel bekommen ;-)

Alternativ wäre auch ein Link für einen bestehnden Blog super, ich hab bis jetzt immer nur Blogs gefunden, die sich auf die ehr technischen Aspekte beziehen, sprich Updates, Fixes, Downtimes, usw

So long, 

BaNi0


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Schaut Euch doch mal den Darkfall-Broadcast in diesem Thread an. Da ist ein Spieler so nett und macht das von Zeit zu Zeit. Ausserdem kann man unter der Woche die Wiederholungen anschauen.


----------



## Niburu (20. April 2009)

Du bist lustig es gibt kein Tagesablauf alá erstmal Dailies, dann ne runde Szenario, und abend Raiden. Dazwischen farmen.

Entweder du grindest Ressourcen und erhöhst deine Crafting Fähigkeiten oder du kümmerst dich um Politik oder du entdeckst die PvE Welt (was imemr gefährlich ist aber die guten Sachen sind halt nicht in Safezones ^^ ) oder du erhöhste irgendeine Fähigkeit gezielt oder du betreibst Handel oder du gehst PVP machen oder oder oder. Der eine macht es halt so der andere so. allerdings muss man halt was organisieren sonst wird es Langweilig einige meiner Mitstreiter haben schon das Handtuch geworfen das sind dann aber auch meist Spieler die On kommen fragen ob was geht und wieder off gehen.

Ich Spiele glaub ich seit Dezember oder November (Beta) und bin noch Hoch motiviert und hab noch sooooooooo viel nicht gesehen.


----------



## Syane (20. April 2009)

xD Jezt wo ich Niburu hier Posten sehe ... würd ich ja gerne mal die Geschichte erzählen wie wir uns zufällig Ingame mal getroffen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu bräuchte ich aber dein Okay ^^ Oder du machst es.

Gesagt sei ... er Spielt nen Mahirm (Wolf) Und ichn Menschlein ... sind ja sogesehen verfeindet ^^


----------



## Syane (20. April 2009)

Sooo ich hab das Okay von Niburu hier die Geschichte zu posten, werde aber den ganzen Tag schildern..sprich auch noch eine kleine Vorgeschichte schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Da ich namecalling vermeiden will werde ich alle namen bis auf den von Niburu verändern)



Es war ein Tag wie soviele andere auch im lande Agon's, ich wachte durch das Gezwitcher der Vögel auf und stand aus meinem Strohbett auf und öffnete die Fenster meines Hauses um allen Bewohnern der Stadt Alberworth einen Guten Tag zuzurufen!

(Alberworth: Clanstadt, Komplett selbst aufgebaut durch meine Gilde; 150~ Bewohner; Steht auf der Gleichnamigen Insel Alberworth,im Osten Agons)

Sowie ich gefrühstückt hatte begegnete ich meiner Freundin Etyriel auf der Straße, einer Elfe weit aus dem Westen des Landes. Sie war in einer ganz normalen Leinenrobe gekleidet und fragte mich ob ich nicht Lust hätte auf einen kleinen Ausflug, runter zur eXile Stadt, dies bedeuttete meißt das wir uns einschleichen und dort etwas stehlen oder für Unruhe sorgen... Ach ihr eXiles ..meine persönlichen Erzfeinde...

Ich nickte Etyriel zu und sattelte meinen Tieger... Genug Nahrung und einpaar Heiltränke packte ich mir auch ein ... man weis ja nie! Da ich diesen Ausflug mit einem geringem Risiko behaftete legte ich selbst auch nur eine gewöhliche Leinenrobe an, ist auch unauffälliger... nahm mir noch meinen Bogen und einen großen Beidhänder...und schon reiteten wir los... 
Als erstes nahmen wir die Fähre von unserer Insel runter zum festland, dann reiteten wir ca 20 Minuten gen Süden, nach Sandbrook, ein kleines Städtchen nahe gelegen unseres Ziels der eXile Stadt... hier ließen wir unsere Reittiere zurück und gingen zu fuß weiter...denn Laute Geräusche wollten wir im Feindesgebiet tunlichst vermeiden ..und so ein Tieger kann einfach nicht Still sein.

Hinaus aus der stadt einiege Hundertmeter weiter und keine 300 Meter mehr von der eXile Stadt entfernt trafen wir auf drei Reisende auf einer kleinen Hügelkette .. einem kleinen Zwerg, gekleidet in einer glänzenden Schuppenrüstung und seinen zwei Gefährten ...Menschen in gebundener Rüstung.  Wir merkten sofort das hier etwas nicht stimmte ..VANDALS flüsterte ich Etyriel zu, bekannte Mörder ..zwielichtiges Pack .. wir beratschlagten uns kurz und meinten ...einfach vorbeilaufen, schließlich waren wir nur in Leichter Montur unterwegs, jeweils 50 pfeile und in Robe gekleidet, gerade ausreichend für unser vorhaben in die eXile Stadt einzuschleichen. Also sahen wir nicht gerade nach großer Beute aus ..und gerüstet für ein großes Gefecht waren wir demnach ja auchnicht.

Leider ist es gekommen wie es kommen musste ..gerade als wir 5 Meter an den Vandals vorbei gelaufen sind drehten diese um und stürmten auf uns zu ... der Kampf brach aus..wir nahmen direkt den Zwerg in unser Bogenfeuer, dieser entpuppte sich als ein  Magier, der schnell unseren Schüssen erlag, noch bevor seine beiden Gefährten uns erreichten... nun bedrängte jeweils einer der beiden Etyriel und mich... ich wich den Schlägen meines Gegners aus und Schoss dem Menschen der meine Freundin bedrängte einiege Pfeile in den Rücken...nun stand ich etwas weiter unten  am Hügel, immernoch den Schlägen meines Häschers ausweichend hörte ich wie Etyriel mir etwas zurief... Was schrie sie da? ALFAR ?? ALFAR! 
Immernoch kämpfend drehte ich mich um und sah zwei Alfar aus dem Dickicht herraus auf uns zu stürmen..unklar wen diese beiden angreifen würden rannte ich den Hügel hinauf zu Etyriel und half ihr ihren Gegner so schnell wie möglich zu töten, dies gelang auch... nun war uns jedoch klar,dass die beiden Alfar auch gegen uns waren ..diese stürmten nun gemeinsam mit dem verbliebenen Vandal auf uns zwei zu. Sichtlich vom Kampf gezeichnet und mit kaum noch Pfeilen, verschossen wir unsere Lezte Munition gezielt auf einen der Alfar, hoffentlich bemerken unsere gegner nicht das wir langsam schlapp machen und uns die Munition ausgehen wird. Die pfeile saßen!, der Alfar geriet ins Schlinger..verdammt die Pfeile sind alle! Ich zog mein Schwert und Stürmte den drei Feinden entgegen ..diese gerieten nun in Panik und drehten um ..HA Ein schlag und der Alfar der bereits angeschlagen war und mir nun den Rücken zu drehte um zu fliehen brach unter meinem Schlag  zusammen...hächelnt und kraftlos sank nun auch ich,  sezte mich und ließ die zwei verbliebenen fliehen. Während ich nun Kraftlos neben dem Alfar am Boden saß lief Etyriel langsam auf mich zu, zog ihr Schwert und STACH ZU! Sie gab dem Alfar den rest und erlöste dieses sabbernde Wesen von seinem Leid, ebenfalls bewegte sie sich auf den Zwerg zu, der auch noch nicht gestorben zu sein schien und versezte auch diesem den Todesstoß.

Nun ... unser einstieges Vorhaben in die eXile Stadt zu schleichen und dort einiege Verbrechen zu verüben schien zwar gescheitert, dennoch haben wir unverhofft viel Beute gemacht! Und das alles zur Mittagsstunde!

Der tag verstrich und wiederzuhause angekommen schaute ich dem bunten Treiben in unserer Stadt zu, den Bauern wie sie das Feld abernteten...den Zwergen wie sie in unserer Miene schuften und auch den Magistraten wie sie ihre Botschaften und Erlasse unter das Volk von Alberworth brachten. 

Dan klopfte es an meiner Tür... nanu wer mag das sein...  ich schritt die Treppe hinunter zur Tür und öffnete..ein Trupp schwer bewaffneter Krieger in prunkvolle Rüstungen gehüllt stand dort vor meiner Tür... und auch Etyriel Voll gerüstet und zum Kampf bereit stand dort mit den drei Männern.
Es ist soweit, entgegnete mir der Vorderman, Edmond war sein Name... einer meiner engsten vertrauten und ein guter Kämpfer..vermutlich der BESTE! Eine Minute...entgegnete ich... ich schritt zu meinem Schrank und zog mir meine Rüstung an... eine Mischung aus Blackknight und Schuppenteilen...für großen Schutz und gute beweglichkeit im Gefecht... wieder mit ausreichend Nahrung und Tränken versorgt holte ich meinen Tieger und wir ritten zu fünft ganz in den Norden des haupt kontinents.. in das Orkgebiet, es dämmerte bereits... und in einem Wildniss Lager ließen wir ersteinmal einen unserer Leute zurück, der sich dort nocheinmal über die neusten geschehnisse in diesem Gebiet erkundigen wollte.

So genug der Geschichte, an diesem Punkt erzähle ich euch wie ich zufällig Niburu traf ( Wir haben vorher nie ingame gesprochen und ich kannte seinen Namen nur aus dem Buffed Foruma us diesem Thread)


Zu 4. weiter im Ork gebiet waren wir bereits im Kampf und töteten einiege Ork spieler nahe der Städte während einer unserer leute noch an der Wilderness Bank zu schaffen war. Dies ging eine ganze weile so ... wir haben uns dann etwas zurück gezogen an ein nahe gelegenes Wasserloch ..mit guter Denkung..ein Abgestorbener Bumstamm von dem aus man das gebiet recht sicher sehen konnte ohne selbst gesehen zu werden.

Im Ts unterrichtete uns der verbliebende Mann, dass ihn eine 4er Gruppe Orks/mahirm verfolgt und er recht angeschlagen ist ...sein erstes reittier war bereits Tod und er musste schnell umsatteln... er Ritt halb Tod in unsere Nähe wo wir uns direkt hinter dem baumstamm etwas hinter dem Waasserloch versteckten ..eine perfekte Falle.

Er sprang zu uns herrüber und ein Ork in Voller Ausrüstung sprang hinterher ..direkt in unsere nun vollzälige 5er Gruppe ... wir hatten bereits alle den Bogen ausgerüstet und die Pfeile im Anschlag und schossen ihm eine Salve ins Gesicht^^  Der ork drehte sofort um ..sprang ins wasserloch ..ja und da starb er! 

Nungut ..jezt wurden wir etwas unvorsichtig ...ein ork tod ..mit ner super rüstung ..die wir uns auch direkt aneigneten ..wir haben erst recht Spät die anderen 3 gegner bemerkt die auf der anderen Seite des Wasserlochs lauerten und anfingen uns mit Pfeilen zu beschießen... ich schaute mir kurz die Namen an Niburu! Hey den kannte ich doch aus dem Forum... Den kampf darfst du jezt nicht verlieren ^^ Alle 5 Sind wir rüber gestürmt und haben die drei in einen Kampf verwickelt ..es war nicht ganz einfach ..sie Blockten unsere Schläge und pfeilschüsse sehr gut ab und teilten dazu noch verdammt gut aus... beinahe hätten sie Sogar "Etyriel" getötet, die sich aber noch rechtzeitig zurück ziehen konnten ... Ohne einen getötet zu haben rannten die 3 etwas weiter zurück und sprangen auf ihre reittiere...was fürn Kräfte und Nerven raubender Kampf... Wir haben dann noch versucht einen vom Reittier zu schießen und es gelang mir dann doch noch einen treffer zu landen...einer der Wölfe fiel ..ich rannte zu dem reittier und sprang auf dieses Komische Schweine Viech des Wolfes und verfolgte die anderen beiden..während meine Kollegen den Wolf ausbeuteten...

Nach kurzer Verfolgung brach mein vorhaben den rest zu fangen ab ..ich war schon recht außer Puste (Kaum noch Stamina)... ich ritt zurück und hab den namen des Wolfes gelesen .. Niburu (hrhr).. Rückzug angeordnet und den Wolf angeflüstert ..so sind wir ins Gesprräch gekommen :>

Es war ein echt guter Kampf ..selten sone gute Qualität gehabt!

...schließlich waren wir auch 5 zu3 überlegen! Und es stellte sich herraus das der Ork den wir kurz zuvor getötet haben ..nicht zu Niburus truppe gehörte x) Naja.


So das ist nurn bisschen Gruppen pvp gewesen ..es gibt noch die Großen Schlachten .. Viel Politik um die sich die geleehrten und Magistrate kümmern ... und naja ..die Crafter und Harvester gibts auch .. Pve Dungeons, Drachenjagt...aber zuviel um es hier loszuschreiben x)


----------



## Ineluki-OA (20. April 2009)

Jetzt hast du dich verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schöne Story!


----------



## Syane (20. April 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dich verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hach naja was solls, dass habe ich mir auch irgendwie gedacht als ich das schrieb! ^^

Der Niburu hat mir auchschon schön was über den Ruf meiner Gild erzählt ..und wie in den verschiedenen gebieten über uns gesprochen wird..


Meine Gild wird da recht oft und viel als "schlapp" usw dargestellt" aber meine Truppe scheint im Noirdenjedenfalls schon nen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad zuhaben was das " Man gegen dir bekommen wir nur ins gesicht" angeht.


----------



## Niburu (21. April 2009)

Ja das war ein sehr schöner Kampf ohne irgendwelche seltsamen Sprinter oder sonst was. Leider waren wir dort unterlegen aber in einem netten 2v2 auch gegen eure Spieler (nicht Syane) konnten wir heute unseren Ruf retten :-D
 War auch ein seeehhhr guter Kampf


----------



## pnn (21. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Meine Gild wird da recht oft und viel als "schlapp" usw dargestellt" aber meine Truppe scheint im Noirdenjedenfalls schon nen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad zuhaben was das " Man gegen dir bekommen wir nur ins gesicht" angeht.


Die Goons haben auch einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad und spielen wie Kraut und Rüben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docextrabeam (22. April 2009)

Gestern Abend haben wir das Hamlet von Vendetta übernommen und die Dvergheim Compact Alliance deutlich geschwächt. Einen ausführlichen und bebilderten Erlebnisbericht gibt es unter http://www.casualgamer.de/ - Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DEB

p.s.: @Mastertrl: Nen Tweed jibbet da auch für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (23. April 2009)

so ich folg dir dann also mal...mal gucken was du so zu berichten hast! 

übrigens:

http://twitter.com/MasterTRL


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2009)

*Hinweis*

Der Shop ist gerade offen. Wer also die Chance nutzen will, Darkfall zu ergattern, kann es hier tun: 

--> https://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/default.php

Account erstellen. Kreditkarte wird benötigt.

*Tante Edith meint grad*: 20:22 Uhr und der Shop ist schonwieder *offline*.


----------



## Tagres (23. April 2009)

So, ich bin ab heute auch mit bei Darkfall unterwegs. Bin echt gespannt, wie das Spiel für mich ist.


----------



## Syane (23. April 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> So, ich bin ab heute auch mit bei Darkfall unterwegs. Bin echt gespannt, wie das Spiel für mich ist.



Lass dich nicht zu schnell entmutigen ..drauf einlasse ...sich eventuell überwinden .. und spaß haben x)

Ps: Such dir einen Clan :>


----------



## salantar (24. April 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> So, ich bin ab heute auch mit bei Darkfall unterwegs. Bin echt gespannt, wie das Spiel für mich ist.



was für ne rasse ahst den genommen, dann kan man mal paar clans sagen die dort was können


----------



## Tagres (24. April 2009)

Ich habe mir einen Ork erstellt. 

Lief gestern Nacht auch alles ganz gut, bis dann plötzlich ein paar blöde Menschen gekommen sind und unsere kleine Gruppe geplündert haben. Eklige Kreaturen diese Menschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wobei ich fast merke, dass das Spiel evtl. nicht ganz das wahre für mich ist. Ich glaube fast, dass ich in einem PVE Spiel weitaus besser aufgehoben bin. 

Also falls ihr noch Clanmember habt, die nicht dabei sind oder jemand anderes hier Interesse hat, dann schreibt mich bitte an.


----------



## salantar (24. April 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Ork erstellt.
> 
> Lief gestern Nacht auch alles ganz gut, bis dann plötzlich ein paar blöde Menschen gekommen sind und unsere kleine Gruppe geplündert haben. Eklige Kreaturen diese Menschen.
> 
> ...



also sofern du keinen arac clan willst(die nehmen jede rasse auf) gäbe es glaube ich 2-3 gilden die deutsch sind.

tia ra nur orks und mahirim http://www.darkfallonline.eu/forum/index.p...pic,1075.0.html
gesandte der einherjahr(zufällig meine gilde*g*) nehmen auch nur ork / mahirim auf. ganz uneigennützig mal unser link  http://www.online-age.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=502
und glaube die einherjahr sofern es die noch gibt http://www.darkfallonline.eu/forum/index.p...opic,443.0.html


----------



## Niburu (24. April 2009)

*hust* Zufällig sind deine beiden erwähnten Gilden auch noch miteinander Alliert *hust* Ja das sterben gehört dazu bei mir is seit 2 Tagen der Wurm dirn und ich hab schon 3 Banded Set's + was man so dabei hat verloren. Gehört aber dazu und macht den besonderen Reiz aus. Achja es ist hilfreich Vielspieler zu sein.


----------



## salantar (24. April 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> *hust* Zufällig sind deine beiden erwähnten Gilden auch noch miteinander Alliert *hust* Ja das sterben gehört dazu bei mir is seit 2 Tagen der Wurm dirn und ich hab schon 3 Banded Set's + was man so dabei hat verloren. Gehört aber dazu und macht den besonderen Reiz aus. Achja es ist hilfreich Vielspieler zu sein.


spielverderber da will man seriös auftretten und dann der stich in den rücken der eigenen ally.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

salantar schrieb:


> spielverderber da will man seriös auftretten und dann der stich in den rücken der eigenen ally....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD trozdem nid schlecht!


Und Niburu schade das wir nid zusammen mal ins pvp losgehen können ... Ich würds sogar in er Konstellation Mensch/Mahirm angehen... Frglich währ halt ob du probleme damit hast deine eigene rasse oder so abzuschlachten ..wobei man könnte auch zu den eXiles xD


----------



## Thront (24. April 2009)

darkfall interessiert mich auch schon seit einiger zeit. zwar spiele ich warhammer (und das sehr, sehr gerne) aber als "2.MMO" käme es mir echt entgegen, wenn:


-es wirklich eine art "2. Welt" ist, in der ich in den krieg ziehen kann, oder aber auch meine eigene existenz als ladenbesitzer oder jäger haben kann
-ich mir ein haus/ oder einen laden bauen kann
-es handel gibt
-teamplay und gute community vorhanden

und 

es weit weit mehr spielerische freiheit als in anderen mmos gibt. härtere santkionen nehm ich dafür gern in kauf (free loot bei tot usw). 

über eine gute antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen,

grüße

thronti


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Also Thront sagen wir es so .. Ich habe Warhammer Online auch sehr gerne gespielt ..und habe es im Guten verlassen ..habe mir gesagt Okay ..schaust dir Darkfall an ..danach kannst du weiter warhammer spielen... mittlerweile stellt sich mir die Frage garnicht mehr ob ich Warhammer nochmal spielen mag. Dennoch ein gutes Spiel ohne Frage.

Zu deinen Fragen :>

Es ist halt so das du wenn du möchtest ... wirklich das ganze Spiel komplett als Spieler killer spielen kannst ... dein geld, deine Klamotten ..du kannst alles als pvpler erbeuten...wenn du denn Magst .. du bist nicht genötigt irgendwas zu grinden ..nagut am Anfang bietet es sich eventuell etwas an ..um einen Einstieg zu finden.

Aber du kannst ebenso gut in einer Gilde ..also einer Clanstadt ...und Umgebung Harvester sein ..in einem Sicheren Umfeld Bäume fällen... dir Geld zusammen sparen ..dir von einem anderen Spieler beispielsweise dann ein bot bauen lassen mit dem du aufs meer fährst und dort fernab der küste angelst (falls es da zu voll ist beispielsweise).  Kannst dir auch das Bot selbst bauen wenn du dich genug mit Bäumen beschäftigt hast ;D


Du kannst natürlich auch Jäger sein .. und Bären jagen ..ihnen das Fell abziehen ..daraus Klamotten herstellen und das Fleisch braten und deine Skills im Kochen hochpushen ...soetwas dauert halt  recht lange und ist mir persönlich dann eventuell doch zu eintönig ..daher bin ich lieber pvpler.

In städte schleichen... leute beklauen oder umbringen (ja ich weis nicht die feine art aber was solls).

Zum Bau von Häusern...einieges ist noch geplahnt anderes wirklichkeit .. Spielerstädte hochziehen ..mit Schmiede ..Clankeep mit Bänken, Tischen usw das geht ...auch das komplette zerstören dieser ...geht ebenso ^^..oder erobern.


Eine Taverne beispielsweise mitten auf ne straße pflastern is leider noch nicht möglich.


Ich spare jezt mit meinen freunden auf ein "warhulk" das ist ein schwebender Kriegspanzer ^^ Aber erfüllt sicherlich seinen Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach und nen Baumeister für sowas muss ich noch auftreiben x.x


Selbst bin ich Schneider in dem Spiel... und amateur Koch sowie Hobby Angler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein eigenes Schiff oder floß besitze ich leider nicht.



Alles in allem sezt das Spiel viel wert auf realistik.. eine schöne Grafik die "momentan" Auch noch schön ausschaut bei massen schlachten und bei zusammentreffen großer spieler massen noch lange spielbar ist wo andere Smmo's längst einknicken ..leider übertreiben es momentan die leute in DF und lassen ganze heerscharen von 800 vs 800 aufeinander prallen ..dies laggt dann leider doch .. man gibt den leuten die M;öglichkeit dazu und sie wird genuzt ..aber ich denke ..da das spiel erst am Anfang steht kann auch das behioben werden ..und die Entwickler patchen ebensofleißig wie die Entwickler von Warhammer zu der zeit wo ich noch gespielt hatte :>


Um der realistik nochmal eines meiner Lieblingsbeispiele abzuringen ... Spring in einen fluss der talabwärts fließt und lass dich überraschen wohin er dich mit sich reißt x)

Ebensoschön sind die sich im Wind wiegenden Bäume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten du siehst es an Salantar .. er hat das Spiel nen tag gespielt und findet es nicht gut. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen weis aber das es sehr wohl gründe gibt die viele Spieler dazu bewegt DFO nicht zu spielen ..ich kenne meinen alten WAR Gilden leader ..der hat DaoC gespielt und war ..und sich selbst als pvp profi gerühmt ..und er hat das Spiel nach zwei Stunden nicht mehr angefasst.

An der Grafik kann es nicht liegen... vielleicht an den ganzen pösen Spielern naja...oder weil man sich ein zweites DaOc,WoW,Eve oder was auch immer vorgestellt hat ^^


----------



## Thront (24. April 2009)

vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort ! hört sich ja echt genial an- aber wie kommt man an das spiel- habe hier einiges gelesen das mich verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum ist das so kompliziert ? warum nicht normal im laden kaufen?


----------



## Tagres (24. April 2009)

Das Spiel muss man direkt auf deren Seite kaufen. Die haben dort einen Shop, wo man sich seinen Key für 49,99€ kauft. Dieser öffnet aber nur sehr sehr unregelmäßig und ist auch immer nur solange online, wie noch Keys da sind. Wann er das nächste mal öffnet, ist aber noch nicht klar. Den Client lädt man sich dann über deren Torret, Fileplanet oder Usenet.


@ Thront: Ich habe dir auch eine Nachricht dazu geschickt.


----------



## Thront (24. April 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch ein bisschen weiterlesen bei euch, nochn bisschen informieren. viel. ja dann bis bald


-aso: monatsgebühren in höhe von ??


----------



## Tagres (24. April 2009)

14 Euro (schon inkl. Mehrwertsteuer)


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Also du zahlst halt mit mwst 14 Euro pro Monat ..hast aber wenn du dir direkt auf der seite den account kaufst erstma den frei monat ohne da noch vorher den nächsten monat kaufen zu müssen! 

Warum die Leute das über ihre Seite verkaufen kann ich dir sagen.

Das ist das erste MMO das dieses kleine Team herrausbringt ..praktisch sehr unerfahren ..außerdem fehlt das Geld um dort aufwändig verpackungen..und CD's drucken zu lassen und in die Läden zu bringen ..Logistisch viel zu aufwändig für dieses junge team.

Und außerdem Hat Aventurine es so geschafft das Spiel am Index vorbei zu "schmuggeln" xD Eine für mich persönliche Meisterleistung ..da das Spiel ansonsten durch das ganze Blut und Köpfen anderer Spieler (So AOC mäßig) nen FSK 18 oder garnicht erst ne Deutschlandfreigabe bekommen hätte :>


So hier noch ein sehr schönes Landschafts video, das mich damahls zur beta dann überzeugt hatte mich abzuquälen um einer der ersten Spieler zu sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zbClRYgXeM

Wie gesagt das ist NOCH beta footage in dem Video ..aber eines der besten die es dazu gibt ..in HQ anschauen ;D

Achja und das Spiel macht mit ner Gilde erst richtig viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hab mich am Anfang mit meinen Freunden regelrecht DURCHschlagen müssen ... und es war recht hart, hat dennoch spaß gemacht .. und nun mit ner Gilde ...ja ..hat sich alles enorm vereinfacht ..sicheres Zuhause in der eigenen Stadt ... vertrauenswürdige Crafter .. den Stammkoch :> Rassepferdezüchterin... Ja!


Und wenn dann mal 50 Finnen über die Mauern deiner stadt Klettern um sie zu brandschatzen ..Rücken an Rücken mit den bewohnern verteidigen und spaß haben ! Lagfrei auf Maximal einstellungen bei mir x)


----------



## salantar (24. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ansonsten du siehst es an Salantar .. er hat das Spiel nen tag gespielt und findet es nicht gut. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen weis aber das es sehr wohl gründe gibt die viele Spieler dazu bewegt DFO nicht zu spielen ..ich kenne meinen alten WAR Gilden leader ..der hat DaoC gespielt und war ..und sich selbst als pvp profi gerühmt ..und er hat das Spiel nach zwei Stunden nicht mehr angefasst.
> 
> An der Grafik kann es nicht liegen... vielleicht an den ganzen pösen Spielern naja...oder weil man sich ein zweites DaOc,WoW,Eve oder was auch immer vorgestellt hat ^^



hm?!? währe mir neu das es mir nicht gefällt;-)


----------



## Tagres (24. April 2009)

Er meinte, glaube ich, mich. :-)


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

verwechselt entschuldigt :s

Aber es ist halt nicht so das "PVE" Spiel wie andere ..es gibt zwar ne sehr intelligente KI ..Aber keine solchen Boss-Begegnungen wie in anderen Spielen :>

Und wenn man auf dinge Steht wie ...einen Dungeon durchqueren, mehrere tausend Meter tief in diese Höhle hinabsteigen um am ende den kerkerlord zu töten und die prinzessin zuretten... dann ist das eben so :>

Für mich ist das erobern einer feindlichen stadt, das überwinden der gegnerischen verteidigung aus Menschlichen Spielern dann ca ..dasselbe ..genauso wie die ganze Politik in DFo ..ich hätte niemals gedacht..das das politische in darkfall so wichtig und auch so interessant sein kann x)


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2009)

Syane, welche Rasse spielst du? Ich teste zur Zeit 'n Alfar-Weibchen an.

Konnte mir 'n Key in der Shop-Zeit ergattern und spiele seit heute. Macht mir 'n riesen Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Ich Spiele ein Menschen Weiblein :>


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2009)

Hrhr, dann wird unser mögliches Treffen irgendwann wahrscheinlich blutig enden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Och wer weis ... kommt drauf an Welchem Clan oder welcher Allianz du dich anschließt ... und Selbst wenn ! Man muss ja nicht immer böse zueinander sein :> Niburu ist beispielsweise auch kein Alliierter von mir x)

Aber wenn ich ingame nen Spectrumizer rumlaufen sehe denke ich an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW gerade wirdn großer Patch aufgespielt ..ma sehen was neues kommt x)

Edit:



> It should be said that our patch notes contain only the most noteworthy updates to the game. They cannot contain everything we've done or everything that we're working on. The patches are substantial enough that we don't need to add every little thing to make them seem bigger. There are hundreds of smaller fixes and additions that we don't mention here but this is not all we've accomplished since the previous patch. During the week we also do a lot of work on things for future patches and updates. One of the most important and time consuming phases in incorporating an update to the live game is testing. We have many updates developed which are still in testing. If we haven't addressed a standing issue, it obviously doesn't mean that we're not going to, so please don't assume that we won't / can't / or aren't aware of it. In most cases we're already working on it.
> 
> Here are this week's patch notes:
> 
> ...




*There have been many optimizations as usual including:

Updates to the servers to better handle situations where thousands of players participate in sieges *

Das ist mein Lieblingsteil der Notes x)

Aber ich denke der Riesenpatch verlangt dann im nachhinein leider doch noch nach Optimierung ..mal sehen wie es sich auswirkt ..ich schätze wir werden nenpaar stunden spielen können und dann kommt der patch zum patch x)


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2009)

Ok, da haste recht. Meist beobachte ich auch erst, bevor ich angreife. Es sei denn ich bin grad sehr PvP-geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber in DF weißte ja eigentlich nie, was oder wen du vor dir hast, weil's weder Level, noch irgendwelche "Klassenmerkmale" gibt. Erst, wenn's zu spät ist, hehe.

Aber meine Charaktere heissen im Spiel auch komplett anders, wie ich in Foren heisse. Wäre ja sonst auch öde und zu einfach.

Die Patchnotes hab ich auch schon gelesen / überflogen. Was mich daran freut ist, dass die einige Dinge, die von Spielern gewünscht wurden, auch umgesetzt haben. Gibt 'n dicken Pluspunkt.

Die sollen die Server aber mal wieder online bringen ... *ungeduldig Zeit vertreib* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Ich heiße Ingame auch anders .... Wenn du das Spiel nochn bisschen länger Spielst (Also wenn es dir nicht nur die erste woche oderso gefällt hrhr) kann man ja auch da mal drüber sprechen per pm x) 

Niburu war einfach zu finden ..er heißt so ja schließlich auch ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weil Buffies helfe ich theoretisch auch wenn sie Feindlich sind ! Jedenfalls um ins Spiel zu kommen undsoweiter.


----------



## Haggl (24. April 2009)

Wurde eigentlich inzwischen auch das Lastschriftverfahren als Zahlungsmöglichkeit eingeführt , oder geht immernoch alles nur über Kreditkarte?


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2009)

Ja, gegen 'ne faire und sportliche Auseinandersetzung ist ja auch nie was einzuwenden. Sowas kann die Bande stärken.

Nervig wirds nur, wenn man das dann nutzt, um seinen Forenfrust rauszulassen, weil man jmd nich abkann oder so.

Denke schon, dass ich's länger spielen werde. Das Spiel und die Art ist sehr anspruchsvoll und komplex. Das mag ich und sowas in die Richtung hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehabt. Umso komplizierter, desto besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haggl schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich inzwischen auch das Lastschriftverfahren als Zahlungsmöglichkeit eingeführt , oder geht immernoch alles nur über Kreditkarte?


Bisher immernoch nur CC.


----------



## Haggl (24. April 2009)

Ah, schade. Naja, dann schau ich mir das eben ein andermal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rennt ja nicht weg das Spiel


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Ich dachte eher mal gemeinsam was unternehmen Spec ^^ Gibt ja genügend Dinge die man Unternehmen kann .. und da es ja nicht nur zwei große Allianzen gibt kann man ja auch selbst wenn man in unterschiedlichen ist ... Die übrig gebliebene Allianz besuchen gehen x)

Oder Mal Drachenjagen ..oder Golems ^^ Oder Angeln xD

Und wenn ich mein Warhulk habe durch die gegen Cruisen haha ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

Yoar, gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (25. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Och wer weis ... kommt drauf an Welchem Clan oder welcher Allianz du dich anschließt ... und Selbst wenn ! Man muss ja nicht immer böse zueinander sein



Naja solange man nicht Hyperion und King Anus (der sich selbst als Wiedergeburt von Alexander dem Grossen sieht) und seinem Clan Douchebags of Wesux anegehört, kann ich dem zustimmen.

Btw CotC FTW !


----------



## Syane (25. April 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Naja solange man nicht Hyperion und King Anus (der sich selbst als Wiedergeburt von Alexander dem Grossen sieht) und seinem Clan Douchebags of Wesux anegehört, kann ich dem zustimmen.
> 
> Btw CotC FTW !




Ach komm geh weg und WENN? Is doch latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CotC ist auch nicht besser ...billige Foren propaganda...dazu kann man ja noch mehr erzählen ..aber das würd nur streit schüren xD 

Und So schlimm find ich RP auch nicht! Und der Spruch mit Alexander dem Großen war echt ne Top Sache ... hat wunderbar funktionier ...Ein geniestreich ...hab mich beömmelt ..macht ihn für mich sympathisch.

Ajo King Manus mit "M" ..aber des weist du sicher x)


Insgesamt finde ich übrigens beide Allianzen kacke x.x


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

Patchserver laufen übrigens wieder. Aber saulahm ... Und alle Server bis auf Players sind Online. Aber Licht am Horizont! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (25. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ach komm geh weg und WENN? Is doch latte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SERVER sind wieder on ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als alter UO zocker finde ich die Ideologie von CotC und CAIRN einiges besser als das Carebear Reich von Hyperion. RP ist voll ok, da hab ich kein Problem mit.

Eventuell sieht man sich ja mal im Schlachtfeld, Bewahrer der Welten sieht man ja mal öfters.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (25. April 2009)

Ach ich schreib zu der Sache lieber nix mehr ...

ansonsten ..

Ob du nun freiwillig bei Hyperion bist und als Gilde einen proforma RP Schwur leistest .. 

Oder gezwungen wirst dich als Clan CotC anzuschließen weil du sonst terrorisiert wirst in deiner stadt/hamlet...

...muss ja jeder selber entscheiden. Was am Ende die Richtigere Entscheidung war wird sich dann zeigen ..spätestens wenn demnächst der US server kommt und CotC sieht wie "Loyal" die Gilden unter deren Regieme sind müssen diese sich umsehen.



UND btw ..so eine "feste" Bindung hab ich zum Hyperion nicht ..viele Entscheidungen finde ich recht dämlich die dort in der Führungsriege beschlossen werden... aber für mich  eine zu mir besser passendere gemeinschaft als Dusk,yssam,Cotc  usw. =)


----------



## Mondaine (25. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ob du nun freiwillig bei Hyperion bist und als Gilde einen proforma RP Schwur leistest ..



und Manus die Zeche zahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedem das seine, cya ingame


----------



## Syane (25. April 2009)

BDW hat da nen besonderen Status ... da sind die anderen Gilden selbst schuld dran das die Zahlen müssen. 

Es gab da sonen Tollen Schwur ... BDW waren die einziegen die diesen geleistet haben ..und müssen jezt nix zahlen .."dürfen" aber xD

Übrigens Zahle ich meiner Gilde wöchentlich 700 Gold Steuern...

BTW server wieder down oO


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

Nä ... Server sind OFFLINE ... Muh ... Ich glaub ich geh pennen, bin eh viel zu müde zum zocken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (25. April 2009)

Ich habs ja vorhergesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

Super ... Server schonwieder down. -.-


----------



## Tagres (25. April 2009)

Alle Server sind wieder on.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

Yup, passt. Genau als ich wieder @ Home war von Beschaffungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. April 2009)

Hui jezt wirds gleich rund gehen auf dem Server xD

Oder er wird direkt zum abschmieren gebracht loel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (26. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hui jezt wirds gleich rund gehen auf dem Server xD
> 
> Oder er wird direkt zum abschmieren gebracht loel
> 
> ...



Wieso, was habt ihr vor?


----------



## Syane (26. April 2009)

Wir haben nix vor .. aber wenn es in "jezt noch" knapp einer Stunde dazu kommt werden mindestens 3 der Großen allianzen aufeinanderprallen ..Sieges wurden ausgesprochen ..der Server sollte bald anfangen zu Ruckeln ..man munkelt das die Dusk Coalition da auch noch mit mischen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. April 2009)

Mir ham den Server gecrasht x.x Kacke ... Alberworth  steht noch ..locker ! Schade ey hätte die Schlacht um Alberworth gerne komplett ausgespielt ...das schmälert den Sieg und alle werden sagen ja klar server crash ...


----------



## spectrumizer (26. April 2009)

Tztztz ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobt euch aus, aber wenn ich heut abend heim komme, will ich zocken. Also lasst die Kisten ganz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. April 2009)

xD Ds Problem an diesen Schlachten ist ..das es jedes mal mehr und mehr Leute dahin verschlögt wo Action ist .. und die Goons haben vorherschon versucht absolut jede Gilde ..auch wenn sie nicht zu deren Allianz gehört ..dazu zu bewegen da mit anzugreifen ...^^



ATM farmen wir den ganzen tag verteilt über alle leute die da neben unserer stadt einloggen ^^ Sehr ergibig momentan.


----------



## pnn (26. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BDW hat da nen besonderen Status ... da sind die anderen Gilden selbst schuld dran das die Zahlen müssen.
> 
> Es gab da sonen Tollen Schwur ... BDW waren die einziegen die diesen geleistet haben ..und müssen jezt nix zahlen .."dürfen" aber xD
> 
> Übrigens Zahle ich meiner Gilde wöchentlich 700 Gold Steuern...


Also BdW muss meines Wissens genau so Steuern zahlen wie alle Anderen, ganz normaler Vasallen-Status.
Aber war ja wieder klar dass die Server verinzelt crashen, bzw. soll es auch ohne NASA-Rechner wieder unspielbar gewesen sein.


----------



## Tagres (27. April 2009)

Falls wer noch gerne einen Account haben möchte und nicht auf das nächste Öffnen des Shops warten möchte, der möge mir bitte eine pm schicken.


----------



## BaNi0 (27. April 2009)

Hm, hört sich schon echt interessant an, was ihr hier schreibt, blöd nur, dass ich keine CC hab :-\

Naja, mal abwarten, entweder kommt irgendwann mal das ELV oder ich krieg ne CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (28. April 2009)

So hab mir nun mal nen Accoung erstellt...aber wie krieg ich mit dass der shop geöffnet ist? Ich mein nich  dass ich hier dann abends rein guck und 5 leute sagen "juhu der shop war auf" und ich war nich da...


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

Im Forum in den News gucken. http://forums.darkfallonline.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29

Und siehe da, da ist sogar ein Thread dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Shop schedule for this week:
> 
> Tuesday April 28th : 3PM GMT
> Wednesday April 29th: 2PM GMT
> ...


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

Wie ist das in DF eigentlich mit den Mounts? Ich hab in der Hilfe gelesen, dass es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt: Entweder man "kauft" es sich oder man "craftet" es sich über Steedgras, Taming Pipe, ... Oder die dritte Möglichkeit: Man hat Glück und klaut sich's von nem anderen Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: "Kaufen" bezieht sich auf den Handel zwischen Spielern oder gibts da einen NPC, den ich bisher übersehen hab? Onkel Google hat mich diesbezüglich nicht so schlau gemacht. Da hab ich nur Infos von Anfang März gefunden, die sich auf den Mount-Handel zwischen Spielern bezogen.

Danke.


----------



## Mastertrl (28. April 2009)

So es ist vollbracht! Der Shop ist auf und ich hab mir nen Account geholt. Ich hoffe ich komme zurecht in dem Game! Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand ein paar tips geben wie ich am besten rein komm?


----------



## Jannar (28. April 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> So es ist vollbracht! Der Shop ist auf und ich hab mir nen Account geholt. Ich hoffe ich komme zurecht in dem Game! Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand ein paar tips geben wie ich am besten rein komm?




dann bitte aber auch ein ausführliches Feedback zum Spiel


----------



## Mondaine (28. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie ist das in DF eigentlich mit den Mounts? Ich hab in der Hilfe gelesen, dass es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt: Entweder man "kauft" es sich oder man "craftet" es sich über Steedgras, Taming Pipe, ... Oder die dritte Möglichkeit: Man hat Glück und klaut sich's von nem anderen Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



- Um ein Mount zu craften brauchst du folgendes :  
  - Taming Skill 500g
  - Taming Whistle 200g
  -  1 Steedgrass (kann durch Kräuter pflücken erworben werden)


- Mount kaufen :
  - Entweder du kaufst dir ein Mount für ca 300-350g
  - Tauschst 1 Steedgrass + ca 30g für ein Mount

- Mount klauen geht natürlich auch wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## Syane (28. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie ist das in DF eigentlich mit den Mounts? Ich hab in der Hilfe gelesen, dass es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt: Entweder man "kauft" es sich oder man "craftet" es sich über Steedgras, Taming Pipe, ... Oder die dritte Möglichkeit: Man hat Glück und klaut sich's von nem anderen Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kaufen bezieht sich auf Spieler ! 

Im Trade wird ein Mount so um die 300 Gehandelt!

Der Taming skill (Also Mount züchten) Kostet dich 600 Gold. Dazu musst du dir ne Tamingwhistle kaufen (200gold) Und um dir dann nen Mount herzustellen brauchst du ein Steedgras (230g?, Oder finden).

Die Möglichkeit des klauens gibts natürlich auch ... aber kaum wer mountet in NPC städten auf ein mount auf ... wenn dann in gilden city's.

Möglichkeit NR.4 (Mein liebling) Du bist gut mit dem Bogen, versteckst dich im Feindgebiet hinter nem Baum,Bush,Stein usw. Wartest bis wer aufm mount vorbei kommt und schießt den Spieler vom Mount ohne das Mount zu beschädigen.


----------



## Mastertrl (28. April 2009)

Jannar schrieb:


> dann bitte aber auch ein ausführliches Feedback zum Spiel



Klar gibts n feedback! Im Moment läuft noch der download...schwankt immer zwischen 100kb und 1,5mb pro sekunde. Wenns dann soweit ist kommt klar n bericht! Ich werde auch über meine erlebnisse twittern!   http://twitter.com/MasterTRL

Dürfte aber klar sein dass das keine profi Berichte werden sondern eher in richtung "Wie findet sich ein noob in DFO zurecht..."

Naja jedenfalls werd ich was berichten! (download dauert ja nurnoch 6 stunden...)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

Ok, danke für die Antworten bzgl. den Mounts.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

@Syane: Ok, ich hab mich dann doch flott ausgeloggt, als ich in der Ferne rechts von mir schonwieder drei Typen auf Mounts hab rumeiern sehen, die meine Richtung eingeschlagen haben. Hoffe ich stehe morgen noch lebend an der selben Stelle und nich wieder da oben beim alten Stein. *nerv* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

So download ist endlich fertig! Bin schon total gespannt! Grad installiert er .net und direct x sdk.... mal sehen ob da auchnoch erst n patch oder so geladen werden muss...


----------



## Niburu (29. April 2009)

natürlich und nicht grad wenige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

So erster Test is rum. Angefangen hab ich als Mensch in Sandbrook.  Nach einem kurzen umsehen hab ich mich auch erstmal über die Kampfgeräusche gewundert, die von einem nahen Hügel zu hören waren. Bei so ner kleinen hütte stand so n Kerl der scheinbar Händler oder sowas war...also hab ich den angesprochen. Wie sich herausgestellt hat war es nicht nur ein Händler sondern er hatte auch 2 Aufgaben für mich: Ein paar goblins töten und 4 von ihren Äxten mitbringen. So hab ich mich also auf den Weg in irgandeine Richtung gemacht in der Hoffnung dort Goblins zu finden. 

Und tatsächlich, nach kurzem "sprint" in nördliche richtung, die kampfgeräusche wurden lauter, tauchten hinter einem Hügel 4 Goblins auf. Leider hat sich herausgestellt, dass nicht nur ich die Goblins entdeckt hatte, sondern auch sie mich. So rannten nun also 4 Goblins auf mich zu und ich hatte noch nichtmal herausgefunden, wie man kämpft. Also hieß es: Beine in die Hand und RENNEN!!!

Wieder zurück bei der Hütte hab ich dann also herausgefunden dass es sowas wie ne "Kampfhaltung" gibt: Man sieht den Char von Hinten (nicht 1st Person wie in der Standartansicht) und mit der maus schlägt man jetzt zu.

Also nochmal los zu den Goblins und tatsächlich konnt ich n paar davon umhauen. Allerdings ging der Kampf nicht ganz spurlos an mir vorbei also...starb ich! Respawn im Dorf vom Anfang und ... ALLES WEG!!! Das eingesammelte Gold, der Plunder und die Goblin Äxte. Also erstmal versucht mein "Grab" zu finden, um evtl. meine Sachen zurück zu bekommen. Der ort meines Todes war durch einen Grabstein gekennzeichnet, so wie es auch bei meinen Gegnern war. Also hab ich mein eigenes Grab gelootet und meine sachen zurück bekommen. 

Danach habe ich mir mal eine Art Zauberstab gekauft. Damit kann man dann die einfachen Zauber wirken, die man zu Anfang kann. Mit den zaubern zu ziehlen war aber auch ne Sache für sich...da der Zauber ja ne zauberzeit hat und auch ne gewisse zeit braucht bis er beim Gegner angekommen ist, trifft man nicht sooo leicht.  

Nach ein Paar weiteren Toden hab ich mich dann erstmal ausgeloggt, weil ich noch was zu tun habe aber ich werde auf jeden fall weiter berichten!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

Bring dein Zeug immer fein zur Bank. Lieber einmal mehr banken als einmal zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (29. April 2009)

also das hört sich alles sehr geil an ich hofe das bald ne trial rauskommt den blind möcht ich es denn doch nicht kaufen


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

Ja das klingt nach ner guten idee!


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

So jetz war ich nochmal online.

Leider wars nur mittel erfolgreich...Ich konnte zwar die quests bei den goblins anschließen, hab dann auch vom Schmied ne Axt und ne Spitzhacke bekommen um Stein und Holz zu sammeln, aber als ich dann 5 von beidem gesammelt hatte (was n weilchen gedauert hatte weil ja nich jeder versuch n treffer is) kamen 2 so Zwerge daher und haben mich umgehauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Klar dass in meinem Grab nachher kein Holz und keine Steine mehr war...und sogar das Werkzeug hatten sie mir genommen!

Naja jetz muss ich dann mal arbeiten gehen...Vielleicht habe ich ja morgen abend mehr Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salantar (29. April 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> So jetz war ich nochmal online.
> 
> Leider wars nur mittel erfolgreich...Ich konnte zwar die quests bei den goblins anschließen, hab dann auch vom Schmied ne Axt und ne Spitzhacke bekommen um Stein und Holz zu sammeln, aber als ich dann 5 von beidem gesammelt hatte (was n weilchen gedauert hatte weil ja nich jeder versuch n treffer is) kamen 2 so Zwerge daher und haben mich umgehauen
> 
> ...


kann dir nur raten einen clan zu suchen, da bekommst auch die ersten tipps udn bissi ausrüstung meist. und alleine ist es eh grad am anfang sehr ungesund leider


----------



## Ineluki-OA (29. April 2009)

Mit ein paar Leuten, mit denen man sicher spielen kann, macht es definitiv mehr Spaß. 

Mit jemand groupen, den man nicht kennt, kann auch schnell gefährlich werden da man einen in der Gruppe umhauen kann ohne Aligment-Verlust.

Also schnell eine Gilde suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Leuten, mit denen man sicher spielen kann, macht es definitiv mehr Spaß.
> 
> Mit jemand groupen, den man nicht kennt, kann auch schnell gefährlich werden da man einen in der Gruppe umhauen kann ohne Aligment-Verlust.
> 
> ...



Kann mir denn hier jemand nen tipp geben von wegen Clan finden und so? Ich mein klar les ich die ganzen sachen von wegen "Wir suchen noch leute..." aber bestimmt kann mir hier jemand ne gilder empfehlen oder so! Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand lust mir ingame bissl was zu zeigen oder so oder mich mit in seine gilde zu holen? Ich bin zwar mensch aber ich hab ja noch nich wirklich was erreicht also würd ich auch ne andere rasse anfangen falls es mich weiter bringen würde (weiter im sinne von ich hätte dann jemanden der mir grad am anfang bissl unter die arme greifen würde).


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

Was nützt es dir, bessere Ausrüstung von Clans zu bekommen, wenn du sowieso alles wieder verlierst, sobald dich jemand umhaut - oder du von Mobs gekillt wirst und jemand dein Grab lootet?

Weiterhin kommt es auch darauf an, wie du spielen willst. Ein Clan oder eine Gilde ist noch lange keine Lebensversicherung.
Ich zB hab pauschal 'ne Abneigung, mich irgendwelchen Gilden oder Clans anzuschließen, die für mich unbekannt sind, vorallem deren Qualität. Und so ziehe ich solo durch die Lande und prügel mich durch.
Profit versuche ich durch das killen und looten anderer Spieler zu machen, vorallem - momentan - in deren Startgebieten. Das Goblin-gekloppe und Ninja-geloote im Alfar-Startgebiet ging mir auf die Ketten. Dann hat mich irgendwann mal 'ne Elfe, die hinterm Busch vorkam, umgekloppt und geplündert und da dachte ich mir "Hey, eigentlich 'ne gute Idee! Warum ziehste nich auch einfach durch die Lande und versuchst dein Glück ausserhalb des Standardweges?"

Ist zwar mühsam, aber unheimlich herausfordernd, gibt Adrenalin und macht Spaß, sich so tief im Feindgebiet zu bewegen. Und deswegen ists manchmal auch ziemlich frustig und nervig. Aber das gehört dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Masterrtl, wie heisst du im Spiel? Im Moment ziehe ich nämlich durchs Menschen-Startgebiet. Und da würde ich dich wohl verschonen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (29. April 2009)

Klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben ein Hamlet, sind in keiner großen Zergallianz, only MZM und verfolgen einen "guten" Playstyle. Also keine PKs. Meld dich einfach mal in unserem Forum oder flüstere mich ingame an: Ineluki Skilgannon. Und wir sind german-only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du in eine größere Gilde willst, währen die Bewahrer der Welten noch einen Blick wert. Daneben gibts an deutschen MZM Gilden noch Wächter der Weisheit (~10 Mitglieder), Mondlichtorden (~15), Bag&Sword (~50) (alles mehr oder weniger RP-Clans) und die Triaden (~20). Es wird vermutlich noch ein paar andere Clans geben, allerdings sind das die, die mir spontan einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Darkfallonline.eu gibt es auch viele Vorstellungen von Gilden.


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir, bessere Ausrüstung von Clans zu bekommen, wenn du sowieso alles wieder verlierst, sobald dich jemand umhaut - oder du von Mobs gekillt wirst und jemand dein Grab lootet?
> 
> Weiterhin kommt es auch darauf an, wie du spielen willst. Ein Clan oder eine Gilde ist noch lange keine Lebensversicherung.
> Ich zB hab pauschal 'ne Abneigung, mich irgendwelchen Gilden oder Clans anzuschließen, die für mich unbekannt sind, vorallem deren Qualität. Und so ziehe ich solo durch die Lande und prügel mich durch.
> ...



Ich heiße Pierce Shackleton. Wahrscheinlich warst du der Zwerg der mich heut überfallen hat^^ 

Naja werd mal abwägen ob ich lieber in ne Gilde will oder solo durch die gegend holzen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen dass mich der gedanke andere Player in deren Startgebiet hinterhältig zu töten nich so richtig begeistert...


----------



## Syane (29. April 2009)

Ich fi9nd den Vorschlag mit Bag&Sword als Gilde für dich ganz gut ..das ist ne Moderate Zahl an  Spielern ..nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein :>


----------



## Curumo (29. April 2009)

so mein Leben in der Welt hat begonnen und die ersten beiden Aufgaben sind mir sogar ohne sterben geglückt
waren netter Weise sehr viele Leute so das man eher suchen musste bevor man ein Goblin fand
aber Mensch sein ist irgendwie nichts für mich
ich glaube ich probiere es mit einen Zwerg oder so ^^


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich fi9nd den Vorschlag mit Bag&Sword als Gilde für dich ganz gut ..das ist ne Moderate Zahl an  Spielern ..nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein :>



Yo hört sich gut an! Werde mir gleich die HP von Bag & Sword mal ansehen! Mal gucken wies wird

Danke übrigend für die nette unterstützung!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Ich heiße Pierce Shackleton. Wahrscheinlich warst du der Zwerg der mich heut überfallen hat^^


Nene, ich spiele 'n Alfar Weibchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mastertrl schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen dass mich der gedanke andere Player in deren Startgebiet hinterhältig zu töten nich so richtig begeistert...


Muss es ja auch nicht. Aber es ist eine Alternative und eine Möglichkeit. Ich bin selber noch auf Startgebiets-Niveau und hab echt keine Lust, wie in allen anderen üblichen MMOs Aufgaben ála "Töte 5 davon ... Bringe mir 5 davon ... Besuche Mr X ... Mr X schickt dich zu Mr Y ... Mr Y will 5 hiervon, 5 davon, ..." zu erledigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (29. April 2009)

So ich habe mich nun einmal auf der unfassbar liebevoll gestalteten HP von Bag & Sword beworben. Bin schon gespannt ob die sich bei mir melden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salantar (30. April 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> so mein Leben in der Welt hat begonnen und die ersten beiden Aufgaben sind mir sogar ohne sterben geglückt
> waren netter Weise sehr viele Leute so das man eher suchen musste bevor man ein Goblin fand
> aber Mensch sein ist irgendwie nichts für mich
> ich glaube ich probiere es mit einen Zwerg oder so ^^



spiel lieber orc/mahirim statt das mainstreamige mmz. wobei es bei mmz mehr gilden zur auswahl gibt im dt raum. ich glaube bei o/m gibt es nur tia ra, execute und gde(uns) und wir haben erstmal aufnahmestopp...


----------



## Curumo (1. Mai 2009)

nach reichlichen rumprobieren finde ich irgendwie die Mahirim
doch recht interessant, be ihnen ist es nicht so überfüllt und man kann in Ruhe Goblins jagen ... oder naja gejagt werden je nach dem wieviele von den kleinen Scheißern gerade kommen

kennt jemand von euch einen deutschen Mahirim Clan oder generell bei dieser Allianz ?


----------



## Syane (1. Mai 2009)

Der Niburu (Auch hier in dem thread unterwegs) Gehört einer solchen Gilde an ...und diese Gilde, so hat er mir gesagt... schließt sich der Primal Allianz an ..ne recht kleine und coole Allianz ..auch direkt mit zwei Holdings im Mahirm gebiet :>

Sprich ihn mal drauf an per forum pm am besten :>


----------



## Niburu (1. Mai 2009)

Da primal grd umstrukturiert is das alles fraglich und bitte keine politischen Sachen nennen sonst gibts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten kann ich natürlich für alle die an deutschen Mahirim/Ork Clans interessiert sind unsere kleine gemeinschaft empfehlen. Unser Allianz partner hat nun aufnahme Stop deswegen geb ich dir mal den Link hier von unserer kleinen Gilde. Wir sind denke ich im viel spieler betrieb anzusiedeln aber wenn keiner von uns da ist haste ja immernoch die netten Ally Gilden. Machen auch viel zusammen etc. 


http://www.darkfallonline.eu/forum/index.p...pic,1075.0.html


Und wie gesagt überlegt sich unsere "Führung" gerade wie wir weiter machen abseits vom Craften, Small PVP  d.h erwerb eines Hamlets etc.

Vielleicht "geben" uns die Bewahrer ja eines weil sie vor unseren Namen erzittern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (1. Mai 2009)

hrhr wir haben kein Hamlet mehr ..haben wir verkauft x.x


BTW: Bin jezt auch auf der Suche nach einem guten pvp Clan .. Mitgliederzahl kann gerne auch nur 20 Sein ..solange Aktiv und stark pvp orientiert.

(Spiele Human)


----------



## Niburu (1. Mai 2009)

Hö wieso das, bau doch was bei den Bewahrern auf ?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Syane, reroll doch Alfar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (1. Mai 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Hö wieso das, bau doch was bei den Bewahrern auf ?



Das funktioniert nich .. hab ich seid wochen versucht. Jezt durch Yssam is alles Kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






spectrumizer schrieb:


> Syane, reroll doch Alfar ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nid meine Waffenskills auf 85+ niemals ..die ganze Arbeit is dann weg x.x


Edit... hab was >)


----------



## Niburu (2. Mai 2009)

Darkfall ist definitiv kein Spiel zum Rerollen oder twinken


----------



## Mastertrl (3. Mai 2009)

Mann irgendwie find ich nich so recht anschluss in Agon....
Kann mir denn nicht irgendjemand n bisschen helfen? Bin doch so ungern allein! Irgendwie scheints als ob alles was ich ingame sage direkt ignoriert wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. Mai 2009)

Wo bist du gerade? Falls du oben im Zwergenland bist, kannst du mich mal anflüstern: Ineluki Skilgannon


----------



## Mastertrl (3. Mai 2009)

Nein bin in sanguine...wie kann ich denn da hin kommen? Nehmt ihr mich in die gilde auf? Scheint ja ne deutsche gilde zu sein...
Hab mich zwar grad mit nem typen unterhalten der mich in die gilde eingeladen hat aber ne deutesche wär mir natürlich lieber...


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. Mai 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zwergenland liegt im Norden, zu Fuss brauchst du wahrscheinlich eine knappe Stunde.


----------



## perxs (3. Mai 2009)

wie und wo kann man das spiel kaufn finde das einfach nirgends bitte um hilfe


----------



## Tagres (3. Mai 2009)

perxs schrieb:


> wie und wo kann man das spiel kaufn finde das einfach nirgends bitte um hilfe



Auf der Homepage von dem Entwickler. Allerdings hat der Shop dort nur sehr unregelmäßig auf. Das Spiel kostet 50€ und muss per Kreditkarte bezahlt werden.

Account page


----------



## Haggl (3. Mai 2009)

Hoffe das wird irgendwann auch per LSV bezahlbar sein. Naja, nur ob es sich dann noch lohnt damit anzufangen ist fraglich.


----------



## Mastertrl (3. Mai 2009)

also ich sehe eigentlich kein problem an der Kreditkarten Zahlung! Habe schon ziemlich lange die MasterCard von meine Sparkasse da ich auch sonst viel damit bezahle. Klar hat nicht jeder eine und wahrscheinlich ist es auch fraglich ob man sich nur für dieses Game eine zulegen sollte aber ich sehe durchaus auch einen positiven Effekt:

Es hält Kiddys fern! Ich meine welcher 13-16 Jährige hat schon ne eigene Kreditkarte? Und ich als Vater (wenn ich denn eigene Kinder hätte) würde meinem Kind sicher nicht meine Kartendaten geben für "irgendein mmo" (was keine bewertung sein soll *g*)


----------



## Haggl (3. Mai 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> also ich sehe eigentlich kein problem an der Kreditkarten Zahlung! Habe schon ziemlich lange die MasterCard von meine Sparkasse da ich auch sonst viel damit bezahle. Klar hat nicht jeder eine und wahrscheinlich ist es auch fraglich ob man sich nur für dieses Game eine zulegen sollte aber ich sehe durchaus auch einen positiven Effekt:
> 
> Es hält Kiddys fern! Ich meine welcher 13-16 Jährige hat schon ne eigene Kreditkarte? Und ich als Vater (wenn ich denn eigene Kinder hätte) würde meinem Kind sicher nicht meine Kartendaten geben für "irgendein mmo" (was keine bewertung sein soll *g*)




Ok, da hast du wirklich recht. So hab ich das noch nicht gesehen. Ich arbeite zwar auch und habe eine Wohnung zusammen mit meiner Lebensgefährtin, nur weiß ich nicht ob ich mir für ein Spiel eine Kreditkarte holen soll. Zumal das Angebot davon recht unübersichtlich ist.
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mich das Spiel verdammt reizt. Mich juckt es sozusagen richtig in den fingern.


[EDIT]: Ach, scheiss drauf. Ich erkunde mich jetzt bei meiner Bank nach einer CC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte zumindest noch keine negativen erfahrungen. Ich bestelle auch viel übers Internet und da kommts ja auch manchmal vor dass man keine Lastschrift machen kann.

Hier gibts übrigens n paar Infos:   Mastercard


@Ineluki: Sorry dass ich plötzlich weg war! Werd mich mal auf euerer HP bewerben! Hoffe es ist nich schlimm dass ich keine RP Erfahrung hab....


----------



## Syane (3. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> [EDIT]: Ach, scheiss drauf. Ich erkunde mich jetzt bei meiner Bank nach einer CC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber ich sags immer wieder gerne.

Das Spiel hat einen eigenen charme ..und ist nichts für jederman :>  Aber es ist GEIL ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. Mai 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Ich hatte zumindest noch keine negativen erfahrungen. Ich bestelle auch viel übers Internet und da kommts ja auch manchmal vor dass man keine Lastschrift machen kann.
> 
> Hier gibts übrigens n paar Infos:   Mastercard
> 
> ...



Das mit der mangelnden RP-Erfahrung ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, DF ist für RP sowieso relativ ungeeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumo (4. Mai 2009)

es ist ja eher so das die Community nicht dazu geeignet ist, aber da läuft es ja aufs gleiche hinaus
das Spiel macht trotzdem Spaß ^^
habe jetzt erfolgreich zum ersten mal meine Rüstung selbst her gestellt


----------



## Syane (4. Mai 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> es ist ja eher so das die Community nicht dazu geeignet ist, aber da läuft es ja aufs gleiche hinaus
> das Spiel macht trotzdem Spaß ^^
> habe jetzt erfolgreich zum ersten mal meine Rüstung selbst her gestellt




Das Hyperion Kingdom is ja im RP angesiedelt! Was aber der Rest des Servers doof findet und desswegen ne hetzjagt gegen die Clans ausm Hyperion veranstaltet... Vorwandt ist ehh die Welt von der "RP-Bedrohung" auf Agon zu retten löl :>


Und sone gecraftete Armour is was feines x) Hält um einieges länger als das gedroopte zeuch ... vorallem nach dem Durability patch bei droop items hehe!


----------



## Niburu (4. Mai 2009)

und nach dem man trueforge mit Wisdom 40 lernen kann ist craftet zeug richtig geil geworden


jeder patch ist in diesem Spiel Bombe. 

Und warum sollte man jetzt nicht Anfangen was sollen die leute in 6 Monaten dann sagen :-D

Klar gibt es welche die durch höhere Skills Vorteile haben aber das kann man entweder durch geschicktes Bewegen oder durch vorsicht ausgleichen


----------



## Curumo (4. Mai 2009)

das man über Hyperion herzieht habe ich auch schon beobachtet
wobei mir nicht bewusst war das es Rollenspieler sind

mein heutiger Tag:

Es war noch früh leichter Nebel kroch über das Land. Mit der Pranke fuhr ich einmal über die neue Metallrüstung. Das ebenfalls neue Schild habe ich mich griff bereit über die Schulter gehängt. Erneut ging ich schlieslich noch mal die Ausrüstung durch, Schwert , Kürschnermesser, so wie ein Bogen mit einen Satz Pfeilen, alles da für die Jagd.
Gerüchten zufolge sollten Gnolle sich irgendwo südlich befinden, diese dreckigen Köter. Ich verlies das von mir vorerst besetze Haus und suchte meinen Weg durch die Stadt. Hier und da sah ich Brüder und Schwester, einige gemütlich laufend die anderen sich gegenseitig Anfallend, nicht besser als Gnolle.
Kaum war die Ortschaft hinter mir gelassen stieß ich in den Wald vor, die Goblins die hier hausten wurden einfach zur Seite gefegt. Gegner waren das schon lange nicht mehr. 
Nach einer Weile des nach süden rennens tauchte danns chlieslich auf einen Berg eine interessante Ruine auf, vielleicht waren dort die Würmer? Ein alter verfallener Weg hinauf wurde schnell gefunden. Entgegen meiner Erwartung war dieser Ort Still und ruhig, nichts regte sich. Vielleicht waren sie innerhalb der alten Bauten ?
So führten mich meine Schritte tiefer in die Ruine, bis .... leise Schritte zu hören waren. Das Echo zog sich förmlich unendlich ... was kam da nur? Nach einen Gnoll klang es nicht....

<.< dann kam die Serverwartung und Arbeit ^^


----------



## Mastertrl (6. Mai 2009)

So habe es nun endlich geschafft mich bei Elantar zu bewerben! Ich hoffe also mal das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin werde ich versuchen...naja...irgendwas zu lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (6. Mai 2009)

Ja jetzt kommts langsam ins rollen! Ich kann jetzt schon Holz und Steine abbauen, fischen, kräuter sammeln und vor allem Goblins umhauen mit Magie! 

Allerdings hab ich feststellen müssen dass die "Map" nich wirklich toll gelungen ist da ich mich einmal verlaufen habe. Zum glück hab ich dann das hier gefunden: Darkfallmaps

Is so wie google maps nur eben für darkfall. 

Naja jetz is leider downtime...


----------



## Niburu (6. Mai 2009)

Unter Journal--> Maps hast du diese Map Ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (6. Mai 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> So habe es nun endlich geschafft mich bei Elantar zu bewerben! Ich hoffe also mal das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bewirb dich bitte auch noch hier: Bewerbungsforum der Elantar


----------



## Mastertrl (6. Mai 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Bewirb dich bitte auch noch hier: Bewerbungsforum der Elantar




Oh genau da hab ich mich doch beworben^^ Hat aber noch niemand was dazu geschrieben...


----------



## Ineluki-OA (6. Mai 2009)

Habs gerade auch gesehen, entschuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder hab ichs schlicht übersehen oder es dauert ein bischen, bis das Formular erscheint. Ich tipp einfach mal auf letzteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich feststellen müssen dass die "Map" nich wirklich toll gelungen ist da ich mich einmal verlaufen habe. Zum glück hab ich dann das hier gefunden: Darkfallmaps
> 
> Is so wie google maps nur eben für darkfall.


Ne etwas umfangreichere Map: http://www.afraidyet.net/forums/misc.php?d...te=Darkfall_Map


----------



## perxs (7. Mai 2009)

ich schau jetzt schon jeden Tag auf die seite aber es steht immer " The shop is temporarily offline" is das normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


möchte auch endlich spielen 

Weiß vieleicht wer wan man es sich wieder kaufen kann ?


----------



## Tagres (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist normal so. Du kannst im Forum bei denen sehen, wann der Shop das nächste mal öffnet.


----------



## perxs (7. Mai 2009)

da steht nur das er am 30.4 offen war ^^ ned wan er wieder offen ist oder bin ich zu dumm um es zu finden ?


----------



## Syane (7. Mai 2009)

Der Tasos postet das nen paar Tage vorher immer x.x Da gibts keine "Anzeige" für wenn du soetwas suchen solltest :>


----------



## Piratenwutz (7. Mai 2009)

das Spiel ist einfach nur das geilste MMO was ich je gespielt haben, seit Wochen begeistert dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist nur, ob die WoW Kidds hier im Forum so geeignet dafür sind ...


----------



## Syane (7. Mai 2009)

Piratenwutz schrieb:


> das Spiel ist einfach nur das geilste MMO was ich je gespielt haben, seit Wochen begeistert dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein oO lol das ist definitiv nicht die Frage xD  Die Antwort ist ..nein ! :>

*Alleine schon die Kreditkarte is die erste Hürde x)*


----------



## Haggl (7. Mai 2009)

So, ab Juni werde ich schauen das ich mir auch ein Exemplar im Shop ergattern kann. Hätte ja schon diesen Monat begonnen, aber meine Waschmaschine meinte ja kaputt gehen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage: Habe die Darkfallonline.com seite durchforstet. Klar hab ich auch das Forum gefunden und mich dort gleich registriert. Aber meine Frage ist, wenn der Shop offen ist, wo auf der Seite find ich den. Habe keinen Button gefunden wo "shop" oder ähnliches drauf steht.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2009)

*Erstens* auf https://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/default.php 'n Account anlegen. Dort findet ihr auch den Shop.

*Zweitens* unter http://forums.darkfallonline.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29 regelmäßig gucken, wann ein Thread zum Thema Shop-Öffnungszeiten da ist.

*Drittens* gelten die Zeiten dort für GMT, dh wir haben hier GMT+1 = 1 Stunde draufrechnen. Wo ich gekauft hab, war er allerdings um die Zeit immernoch geschlossen und ging erst ~2h später auf. Also -> Geduld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und *viertens* kündigen WoW-Kiddies ihr DF Online Abbo und Account, sobald sie das erste mal im PvP umgebrettert worden und feststellen, dass Full Loot wirklich Full Loot bedeutet. -> Natürliche Auslese. Nur die harten kommen in den Garten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (7. Mai 2009)

Ah, vielen dank. Na dann kann ja der Juni kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. Mai 2009)

hab keine kreditkarte. das einzige was mich abhält...  aso: und das (so wie es aussieht) eintöngie kampfsystem (immer gleiche attacke mit schwert usw=- aber da möge man mich berichtigen- ahb es nie gespielt, nur gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2009)

Thront, beantrage doch ne Kreditkarte bei deiner Bank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Kampfsystem: Kommt drauf an, was für Waffen du nutzt. Ob 'ne 2H, 1H + Schild oder Zauberstab. Weil mit dem Schild kannste noch aktiv blocken. Kannste zwar auch mit 'ner 2H, aber mit Schild ist es richtig effektiv. Und mit Zaubern haste 'ne Palette zur Auswahl, zwischen der man immer wechselt.
Aber im Grunde kannste schon sagen: Ja, es ist immer mit der Maus klicken. Und ja, es ist immer die gleiche Zauber- bzw. Schlaganimation. Wenn du T drückst, änderste die Schlagrichtung zw. horizontal oder vertikal.

Aber die Kämpfe sind recht dynamisch, dadurch, dass du kein festes Ziel hast. Deine Waffe oder deine Zauber treffen halt da, wo sie reinschlagen. Auch wenn da 2, 3, 4, ... Gegner sind. Und man ist auch immer am rumrennen, rumhüpfen, ausweichen. Und auch das aktive Blocken mit dem Schild macht Spaß.

Finde das Kampfsystem jetzt weder besonders gut, noch besonders schlecht. Es passt imho zum Spiel.


----------



## Syane (8. Mai 2009)

Ich denke wenn du soviele melee attacken in DFo wie in WoW hättest wär man insgesamt hoffnungslos in jedem kampf überfordert... Auf die umgebung ..eventuelle Spieler incomings zu achten ...Ducken und ausweichen beim Kämpfen ..eventuell über nen Zauber drüber springen ... oder Schnell waffen wechsel zu schwert/schild um was dickes zu blocken ..oder eben schnell zum stab wechseln um Stamina aufzufüllen mit zaubern ..oder ggf Leben ...und falls der gegner wegrennt schnell den Bogen rausholen usw ... 

Wenns dir nur mit melee zu wenig ist... Lern wichcraft und buff dich in den kampf pausen hoch ..ist recht anspruchsvoll.


Hier ein video zur Veranschaulichung ..was man so alles während kampfpausen machen kann hrhr ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDgG3ipwd3k

Richtig interessant wirds dann ab der Mitte ca.  BTW da vor dem patch durchzublicken wer Freund und Feind ist ...gehört auch dazu xD ... ihr seht es ja dann ...wie heftig das so is x)

mfg *Man beachte wie viele selfbuffs der oben hält ;D*


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2009)

Wow, geiles Vid! Danke! Ist wirklich spannend. Vorallem auch mal zu sehen, was DFO so ungefähr im Mass-PvP hergibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2009)

Yep. "Turican" und sein kleiner Bruder "turrican" sind beides Forentrolle. Machen alles schlecht und mies, was nicht WoW oder "T.E.R.A." heisst.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1521169
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1612314
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1553836
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1467768
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1544205
... usw. ...

Fazit: Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## Tagres (9. Mai 2009)

Solche Leute einfach nicht beachten, dann verschwinden die von alleine.


----------



## Syane (9. Mai 2009)

Hui ... heute gehts wieder rund in Agon ! Hab ja das Gefühl das die Server wieder einbrechen x)


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2009)

Ich komm auch gleich on ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Allerdings krauch ich ja wieder im Startgebiet rum. Hab ausserhalb zu sehr auf's Dach bekommen, das ganze gerenne dann ständig vom Chaosstein zur Bank wurde auf Dauer öde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich skill erstma Waffen, Berufe, farme und crafte 'n bissl ...


----------



## Niburu (10. Mai 2009)

Schadeee da hat uns der Serverdown ein Raft gekostet :-(
naja hoffe es ist noch da


----------



## Syane (10. Mai 2009)

Und ihr wart auf dem weg nach yssam xD?


Btw 3 Hyperion Städte gefallen.


----------



## Niburu (10. Mai 2009)

ne wollten nach Nifelheim...aber rollback war doch so hart das wir das raft noch hatten :-D

Was war denn da los heute schrumpft sich Hyperion jetzt gesund weil sie die ganzen Städte nicht halten können...hmmmm muss man wohl mal endlich was gegen CoTC machen


----------



## Syane (10. Mai 2009)

Cotc is schon seid wochen größer als hyperion ..und gestern warens 3 (odersogar 4) Allianzen VS Hyperion... Joa Ich hab sogarn paar chatmitschnitte von Manus die nichts gutes verheißen lassen ..Noch sonenpaar abschließende Danksagungen .. und Das es außer DFO noch andere Spiele gibt xD


----------



## Niburu (10. Mai 2009)

Oh das Loser Syndrom


----------



## Syane (10. Mai 2009)

Najo aber immerhin sind die "neu eroberten Städte" der Goons jezt leergefegt und ich kann derweil die harvestgebäude leer machen...


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Mai 2009)

> The Shop will be open next week for those interested in buying Darkfall. The link is
> 
> https://accounts.eu.darkfallonline.com
> 
> ...



http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...425#post3358425


----------



## salantar (12. Mai 2009)

bin ja gespannt was das update bringt diese woche solle es ja ein recht großes geben udn die patche waren eh shcon immer klasse


----------



## Niburu (12. Mai 2009)

Freitag gibt es einen "important" Patch. Bin auch schon gespannt. Important kann ja auch Perfromance bedeuten aber wär schön neue/veränderte Inhalte zu sehen :-D Und ja die letzten Patches waren.....geeeiiilll


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2009)

Die sollen mal das Skill- und PvE-System überarbeiten. Dann die AFK-Makroer bannen und die alten Acid Pool Rigor Exploiter zurücksetzen.

Seit ~3 Wochen spiel ich das Spiel. In der ersten Woche hab ich rumexperimentiert, versucht die Welt zu entdecken und die anderen Startgebiete unsicher zu machen. War spaßig, spannend und auch frustrierend.
Frustrierend, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass ich 1) ohne Equip und 2) ohne Skills hochzupushen, ein richtiges Opfer bin.

Also war ich jetzt seit ~2 Wochen am craften, Waffen, Magie und Defense skillen. Goblins sind inzwischen Easy Mode. Skelette werden immer einfacher. Und Gnolle schaffe ich nur per Distanz. Um andere Mobs ("Night Hag" oder "Severii Legionaire" z mache ich einen riesen Bogen, obwohl ich schon per Quests in das Gebiet geschickt wurde. Ein Schuss mit dem Bogen oder einer MM zieht denen vlt. 1-2% HP ab. Die schlagen mich dafür einmal und ich verliere 25% ...

Dann bin ich gestern mal wieder rausgezogen und wollte Richtung Menschen-Startgebiet für 'n bissl PvP. Unterwegs kreuzt sich mein Weg mit dem eines Orks in dicker Rüstung auf nem Reitschwein. Ich beharke ihn mit Archery und MM, er nimmt fast garkeinen Schaden. Er schlägt mich 3x mit 'ner 1H Waffe vom Mount aus und ich bin tot. Die ersten beiden Schläge haben mir über die Hälfte HP geraubt. Und der letzte Schlag hat mich direkt gekillt, obwohl ich noch ~40% HP hatte. Ääähh ... Ja ... QQ ... 

Was ist der "Trick" bei denen? Wieso nehmen die kaum Schaden und wieso fresse ich soviel Schaden, obwohl ich 'ne Eisen-Rüstung anhatte und fast 2 Wochen nur am Skillen von Offense und Defense bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (13. Mai 2009)

Die sind seid 2 Monaten am Skillen ;D  Aufm Schwein (Egal welches mount) machst du 250% schaden mit ner 1h waffe. Ebenfalls gab/(eventuell gibts den sogar noch lol) Es ne möglichkeit mit verzauberten waffen mit einem treffer nen Spieler locker unter 50% zu knallen (Hab ich selbst gemacht hrhr)...

Warum du so wenig schaden machst wird an deinem geringen archer skill liegen (Die Mastery is wichtig!) Und das der gegner warscheinlich ne viel höhere Rüstung als du anhattest und dazu noch Rigor,Defens usw hochgepusht hatte. Vielleicht hat er dazu noch nen Trank und Essen aufm Mount eingeworfen :>


deine Eisen-rüstung ..war das ne Chain oder ne banded? (Oder sogar besser oO?).


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2009)

Hmhmhm ... Dass der schon viel länger spielt wie ich, hat mir auch eine innere Stimme geflüstert. Aber da war ich noch viel zu sehr mit meckern beschäftigt. Aber ist wohl die Verweichlichung durch WoW und War! Dadurch wird man viel zu verwöhnt und jammert dann rum, wenn du mal bissl hart rangenommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dass mit den Mounts wußte ich auch noch nicht.

Im Vergleich zu früher, wo mein Archery auf 4,nochwas war, ist es jetzt auf 24,3. Macht auch an Mobs recht gut Schaden der Bogen. PvP ist ja die letzten 2 Wochen fast nix gewesen, bis auf 'n nackten Elfen, der sich zu unseren Goblins vorgearbeitet hat und dann den Heldentot gestorben ist ...

Rüssi hatte ich 'ne Chain an. Die erste die man craften kann. Der Ork irgendwas goldenes, mit nem so'nem Helm, der wie der T2 Kriegerhelm in WoW aussah. Jedenfalls gefiels mir garnicht, was er mit mir gemacht hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (13. Mai 2009)

Jo ... also dann  vergleichen wir mal xD

Du in :

CHAIN ( Anfangsrüstung, 3-Teile-Set    vs.  Infernal-rüstung (2. Beste Rüstung ingame, 8-Teile-Set, noch nie ein teil in der Hand gehabt lol)

Also wenn es wirklich nen Goldenes Set war.. also Orange-Golden.. selbst wenn es nur teilweise das Infernal Set war .. dann wär ich dem Kerl gerne begegnet .. die chance ihm das Set abzunehmen hätte ich gerne mit meienr Fullplate bezahlt ! Oo


Und ja ... wenn dein Archery-Master Skill ..sprich Sharpshooter 25~ gewesen wär hättest du schon bessere Chancen gehabt denke ich ! Du, jezt um aufzuschließen ..mit den Skills ist das ganze leider etwas "grindlastig" ...  und da bemerkt man die harten unterschiede leider schon.


Aber in der Theorie ist das was du jezt hast nen gutes Training und ne Super Vorbereitung auf einen eventuellen neuen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das egal ist, irgendwann kommst du auch oben an und dann zählt nur noch der Skill den der mensch besizt :>


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ... ist das ganze leider etwas "grindlastig" ...


Yep, du sagst es ...



Syane schrieb:


> Aber in der Theorie ist das was du jezt hast nen gutes Training und ne Super Vorbereitung auf einen eventuellen neuen Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, das klingt ja gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh nu aber erstma 'ne Runde radeln ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (13. Mai 2009)

Archery 24 is so ungefähr wie 0. Mehr werte dazu kriegst du bei 25,50,75. Allerdings ist das garnicht das wichtige. Du brauchst die passiven Skills die du ab 50 Archery (weniger Stam verbrauch) und ab 75 (MEHR SCHADEN kürzere Nachladezeit) kriegst. Das Problem vieler Spieler ist das sie alles machen wollen sie holen sich ein Crafting Beruf gehen dann noch mit der Nahkampfwaffe Goblins hauen und wollen am besten noch Magie/Bogen hoch pushen. Das funktinoiert in DF nicht. willst du iel Kämpfen beschränke dich auf PvE und PVP und lass das Craften weg....wenn du mal die Bude sauber machst gehst du Fischen oder Holz/Ore sammeln. Wenn du dich jetzt mal 1 Woche nur auf Archery beschränkst wirst du sehen das du sehr wohl einen guten Char progress siehst. Allerdings muss ich auch eingestehen das Macro'n dazu gehört und 75 Lesser Magic um alle umwandlungszauber zu haben is sowieso Pflicht.


ABEr dein größtes Problem ist  du bist Alleine und das ist in DF der Tod.


----------



## Syane (13. Mai 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> ABEr dein größtes Problem ist  du bist Alleine und das ist in DF der Tod.




Das bin ich BTW seit einieger zeit leider auch. Ich würd ja gerne zu Tierevolution ..hat da wer evtl die Website addy?

(ansonsteht gehts noch mit dem alleine rumrennen...is aber nich leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      )


----------



## salantar (14. Mai 2009)

was für rassen spielt ihr beiden denn?


----------



## Syane (14. Mai 2009)

Spec isn Alfar und ich ein Mensch.


----------



## salantar (14. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Spec isn Alfar und ich ein Mensch.


naja für spec währe doch gothic etwas ansich und menschen werden doch von fast allen gilden invitet


----------



## Syane (14. Mai 2009)

Bin aber etwas wählerisch :<


----------



## Squizzl (15. Mai 2009)

seit Beginn des Threads lese ich hier mit und freue mich hier immer über eure Posts, DF muss echt ein tolles Spiel sein, kann mir richtig vorstelen wieviele nerven das kostet wenn man einen feind sieht und denkt den bratz ich um oder mom oO der sieht echt hart aus ixh ver.... mich lieber bevor er mich sieht. xD

wollts nur mal los werden, macht weiter so... mehr von euren ingame hatzen bitte

ein WAR spieler auf forumsabwegen hehe

grüße

squizz


----------



## Niburu (15. Mai 2009)

ich wurde letztens von 2en in banded angegriffen, als der erste im dreck lag nahm ich mir dann den zweiten vor bis er auf seinem mount floh aber mir haben dermaßen die Hände gezittert das ich ihn nicht richtig getroffen habe und er somit entkommen konnte und es hat wirklich nur noch ein treffer gefehlt. Adrenalin pur


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2009)

@salantar: Bin auch wählerisch, was Gilden angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ist mir das ganze Clan- und Gildensystem in DFO bisher noch recht nebulös.

@Niburu: Hehe, ja, DFO is 'n Spiel, was mal wieder richtig an die Nieren gehen kann. Solche Momente hatte ich auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Mai 2009)

Man könnte eigentlich denken das man durch viele Kämpfe irgendwann "imun" gegen dieses "zittern" ist xD   Aber immer wenn mal ne komplett neue Situation kommt ..und du im Hinterkopf hast das es um etwas geht "Um deine stadt z.B." da wird man schon recht bervös ... das kann richtig cool sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: patchnotes sind raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...715#post3386715


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2009)

*Patch Notes 15. Mai*


```
Skills

	* Skill gain has increased significantly in all melee skills
	* Skill progression in archery has been increased significantly
	* You are now required to hit a valid target to gain skill in archery
	* Skilling up in magic has been increased significantly
	* Skill progression in spells requires the caster to hit a valid target
	* Number of successful hits required to reach surging mode again with spells has been extremely reduced
	* Knockback, Seize and Whirlwind have been modified and skill gain has increased

Gameplay / Fixes

	* Small adjustments made to melee reach depending on character race
	* Corrected spells that would skill up rigor without dealing damage
	* Corrected a problem some players had while buying skills and starter weapons from vendors
	* Corrected an issue in auto optimization
	* Fogginess of environments has been reduced
	* Various client side issues have been corrected
	* Clan Mines/Quarries/Groves/etc now start out at 25% capacity and their regrowth rate has been increased
	* Clan Guard Tower damage had been slightly increased

Monsters

	* Monster loot for Demon and Fire Giant has been updated
	* A.I. tactics have been enhanced and improved

User Interface

	* Improved worldmap and minimap marker information (You can use the options window to change this)
	* Zoom added to World Map
	* Improved crafting window
	* Improved tooltips for crafting window
	* New tooltip for spells display reagent requirements
	* Display of active weapon under hotbar updated, improved and fixed
	* New chat messages displaying who buffed or debuffed you
	* Vendor icons on minimap now display the vendor name
	* Player Journal and Clan pages now accessible trough external browsers. Go to http://web001.eu1.darkfallonline.com/darkfall and log in with your username and password
	* Trading window confirmation now displays the name of the person wanting to trade with you
	* Various skill descriptions have been improved
	* Various item descriptions have been improved
	* Various problems with Journal and Clan windows have been resolved

Weapons

Melee Range has increased:

* Axes
* Clubs
* Greataxes
* Greatclubs
* Knives

New Polearms have been added to the game:

* Guisarme
* Spetum
* Imperial halberd
* Polehammer
* Glaive
* Partisan
* Dragon tail
* Skewer

Visual Updates

We have made visual updates to:

	* Giant Dragon Skeletons
	* Blacksmith market stands
	* Kobold huts and props.
	* Harbor bases
	* Human keep bases
	* Human skeleton props
	* Minotaur Statues
	* Some player controlled ships
	* Miscellaneous props

New Quests

ORDER OF THE AXE - DWARVEN FACTION

	* A New Enemy
	* A link to the Leaders
	* Fire Standard Leaders
	* Helping Out
	* The Legendary Blacksmith

FIVE BEARDS TRADING COMPANY - DWARVEN FACTION

	* Masters of the Dark Taint
	* A Trading Post in Trouble
	* Protecting the Trading Post
	* Evigvanger is Safe
	* The Miners of Otredale

THE RADIANT CIRCLE - ALFAR FACTION

	* Rare Sightings
	* Forgotten Creatures
	* These New Neighbors
	* Castle Obad
	* Materials for Enchantments
	* The Fallen Necromancers
	* Shulgan the Cautious
	* A Matter of Security
	* The Cursed Ones

THE HARN MANDEAN - ALFAR FACTION

	* West of Nagast
	* Weak Minds

ALFAR CAPITAL

	* Tialanta the Fighter
	* Five Humans Less
	* Hunting Mirdain is Fun
	* True Predators
	* Big, Slow, Ugly and Stupid

OTHER ALFAR QUESTS

	* As Strange as they Come
	* Two Eyes
	* Hanthar's Gift
	* Dangerous Gnolls

Crafting

	* Crafting ingredients have been reduced for

		* Tribal Pike
		* Cultist Polearm

	* Crafting skill gain has been increased
	* Requirements for getting trueforge armor and trueforge weapon skills have been modified.
	* Improved crafting window
	* Improved tooltips for crafting window

World Building

There have been area and world building updates to:

	* Carpendale
	* Winterworth
	* Wetstone
	* Thangruk
	* Waterbourne
	* New NPCs have been added in Obad

Magic

	* 'Leech' spells no longer work on mounts
	* Mana cost for powerful spells has been reduced
	* Potential maximum damage for spells has been increased
	* Holy/Unholy damage will now drain stamina
	* Bone can now be bought from the arcanist

Spell Balancing

AIR MAGIC

	* Arrow shield: Effect has been significantly increased
	* Arrow ward: Reach has been increased
	* Come hither: Reach has been significantly increased
	* Exploding charge: Damage output has been increased
	* Guiding wind: Effect has been significantly increased
	* Lightning bolt: Reach has been significantly increased
	* Lightning ward: Effect increased, reach increased
	* Lightning weakness: Effect increased
	* Lightning shield: Effect increased
	* Thunderstorm: Reach and duration increased

EARTH MAGIC:

	* Acid Rain: Reach significantly increased. Duration increased
	* Acid Shield: Effect significantly increased
	* Acid ward: Effect significantly increased
	* Disintegrate: Damage increased. Impact area increased
	* Gravity: Reach increased. Cooldown reduced
	* Impale: Damage increased
	* Ironskin: Effect increased. Reach increased
	* Pungent mist: Reach increased
	* Stamina leech: Reach increased
	* Stoneskin: Effect significantly increased
	* Tarnish : Effect significantly increased

FIRE MAGIC:

	* Dragonbreath: Reach increased
	* Fire Shield: Effect significantly increased
	* Fire ward: Effect significantly increased. Reach increased
	* Haste: Effect significantly increased. Reach increased
	* Inferno: Damage increased
	* Smoke signal: Reach increased
	* Volcano: Reach increased. Duration increased. Damage increased
	* Wall of fire: Reach increased
	* Weakening blaze: Effect significantly increased

GREATER MAGIC:

	* Beacon: Reach increased
	* Heal other : Reach increased
	* Infliction shield: Effect significantly increased
	* Infliction ward: Effect significantly increased
	* Insight: Effect significantly increased
	* Rend: Casting time reduced. Cooldown time reduced. Damage increased. Area of effect increased.
	* Telekinesis: Reach increased
	* Venom: Cooldown time reduced

LESSER MAGIC:

	* Health to mana: Effect significantly increased
	* Heal mount: Reach increased
	* Launch: Reach increased
	* Lay on hands: Reach increased
	* Magic ward: Reach increased
	* Mana drain: Effect significantly increased

NECROMANCY

	* Bludgeoning weakness : Effect significantly increased
	* Desecration : Effect significantly increased
	* Death fog : Reach increased
	* Infernal shield : Effect significantly increased
	* Infernal ward : Effect significantly increased. Reach increased
	* Mental weakness : Effect significantly increased.
	* Piercing weakness : Effect significantly increased
	* Slashing weakness : Effect significantly increased
	* Undeath : Effect significantly increased. Mana cost reduced
	* Unholy caress : Reach increased
	* Unholy flames : Effect increased. Mana cost slightly increased.
	* Vampiric touch : Reach increased

SPELL CHANTING

	* Bless other : Effect significantly increased
	* Blessing : Effect significantly increased. Reach increased
	* Hymn of Intellect : Reach increased. Effect increased
	* Hymn of Might : Reach increased. Effect increased
	* Hymn of Skill : Reach increased. Effect increased
	* Hymn of Swiftness : Reach increased. Effect increased
	* Hymn of Vigor : Reach increased. Effect increased

WATER MAGIC:

	* Blizzard : Cooldown slightly increased
	* Cold shield : Effect increased
	* Cold ward : Effect increased. Reach increased
	* Frostbite : Reach increased
	* Ice storm : Reach increased
	* Icicle : Slight damage decrease
	* Shards : Slight damage decrease
	* Toxic rain : Reach increase. Duration slightly decreased
	* Water breathing : Reach increased
	* Weakening chill : Effect significantly increased

WITCHCRAFT:

	* Disease : Effect increased
	* Insect swarm : Reach increased
	* Ominous drain : Effect increased
	* Palsy : Effect increased
	* Pestilence : Effect increased
	* Sluggish : Effect increased
	* Stupidity : Effect increased
	* Tongue Rot : Cooldown increased
```

http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...715#post3386715


----------



## Syane (15. Mai 2009)

Eh Ich war schon schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wollts nid so zu spammen .. BTW Die haben die Rigor exploit kacke endlich rausgefixt!  Außerdem die Mob AI nochmal angehoben krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen paar Style änderungen eingefügt (Die lezten waren schon genial ..landschaftsmäßig) Und auch den Waffen lvl speed erhöht (Aber nur bei Treffer hrhr auch mit archery und magic).


----------



## Niburu (15. Mai 2009)

Hmmm Archery war vorher schon leicht ansonsten bomben Patch


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich finds auch klasse, dass die den Skill Gain darauf beschränkt haben, dass du auch was treffen musst. Das macht schonmal die meisten Macros unnütze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Mai 2009)

Najo man kann sich mit Magie ja immernoch selber treff0rn x.x


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. Mai 2009)

Ist halt wie bei allen Änderungen in letzter Zeit schlecht für die, die erst jetzt anfangen oder bisher "ehrlich" gespielt haben. Prinzipiell sind all die Änderungen sehr zu loben, aber halt ein bischen spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Mai 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Ist halt wie bei allen Änderungen in letzter Zeit schlecht für die, die erst jetzt anfangen oder bisher "ehrlich" gespielt haben. Prinzipiell sind all die Änderungen sehr zu loben, aber halt ein bischen spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ey ! Du hattest mir vorgestern ne PM geschrieben ..antworte dann doch nochmal auf meine gegenfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. Mai 2009)

Ups, ich hab sie gelesen und mir dann vorgenommen sie gleich zu beantworten. Habs dann leider vergessen. Wird sofort nachgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2009)

Mei ... Ich bin die Woche bei 'nem Freund und erst nächsten Montag wieder @ Home. Hab nur Laptop mit (lahm) und der hat hier nur ISDN ... Dh -> Ich kann nich zock0rn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts was neues? Verpass ich was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Mai 2009)

Hab seid Montag auch nid gespielt ..setze mich gleichma ran ..weis also auch nix x.x


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2009)

Zuletzt bin ich wieder im Menschen Startgebiet rumgekraucht. Ging da schon besser. Inzwischen teile ich viel besser aus und halte auch mehr ab. Bisher kein einziges mal gestorben dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Bin auch grad wieder im Menschen gebiet.  Gestern bestimmt 6 pk's umgehauen darunter 3 voll equipte Alfar.

Also die 3 Alfar gleichzeitig mitm Kumpel... die hatten alle banded+2 Bögen+Schulgandrake Essen etc.  Und wir nur das Gobbo zeugs xD Sprich Carrots und die kleinen Tränke sowie gobbo bögen x)


----------



## Jannar (23. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zuletzt bin ich wieder im Menschen Startgebiet rumgekraucht. Ging da schon besser. Inzwischen teile ich viel besser aus und halte auch mehr ab. Bisher kein einziges mal gestorben dort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Syane schrieb:


> Bin auch grad wieder im Menschen gebiet.  Gestern bestimmt 6 pk's umgehauen darunter 3 voll equipte Alfar.
> 
> Also die 3 Alfar gleichzeitig mitm Kumpel... die hatten alle banded+2 Bögen+Schulgandrake Essen etc.  Und wir nur das Gobbo zeugs xD Sprich Carrots und die kleinen Tränke sowie gobbo bögen x)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (23. Mai 2009)

Jannar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also unter gewissen umständen kann dieses Bild ja lustig sein, aber in dieser Situation --> fail.


----------



## Haggl (23. Mai 2009)

Was will man auch anderes von einem Flame-Kiddy wie Jannar erwarten?


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Nix dummer comment :> Die Leute wollten hier schließlich immer mal wiedern bisschen " was passiert so in Darkfall was macht ihr da".


----------



## Lich Dragon (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da eine Frage : ist das Spiel in Deutsch?Wen ja wo kann man es Kaufen? Sorry das Spielt klingt echt interresant aber hab grad keine Zeit alles zu lesen =(.


mfg 

Deniu


----------



## Tagres (23. Mai 2009)

Das Spiel gibt es nur auf Englisch und du kannst auch nur auf einem großen internationalen Server spielen. Kaufen kann man es auf der Herstellerseite in einem nicht immer geöffneten Shop.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Bin auch grad wieder im Menschen gebiet.  Gestern bestimmt 6 pk's umgehauen darunter 3 voll equipte Alfar.
> 
> Also die 3 Alfar gleichzeitig mitm Kumpel... die hatten alle banded+2 Bögen+Schulgandrake Essen etc.  Und wir nur das Gobbo zeugs xD Sprich Carrots und die kleinen Tränke sowie gobbo bögen x)


Hehe, nice! Immer schön Frapsen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es gibt viel zu wenig DFO PvP Vids.

Ein Teil Banded hab ich auch letztens einem abgenommen. Armschutz war das. Schaut schon nice aus, so golden.

Bisher hatte ich (zum Glück) immer nur 1v1 gehabt - Kann man besser üben. Einmal kam sogar wieder so'n dicker Ork aufm Schwein angeritten und wollte mich umhauen. Dem hab ich dann aber sein Schwein beharkt und der ist dann abgehauen. Hat nich mehr viel gefehlt und das Vieh wäre gestorben, war schon total Low HP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boahr ... Endlich morgen wieder zu Hause. *sucht* *froi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asö, Tante Edith meint grad: Shulgar Drake hab ich inzwischen auch. Den ersten hab ich ausversehen direkt in den Müll geworfen, weil ich meine Leiste rechts unten hab, den Drake auf 0 legen wollte und BLUB ... Als ich gemerkt hab, dass dort der Mülleimer ist, war's schon zu spät. >< Nach ~30min weiterherben gabs dann das nächste Steedgras und diesma hab ich dann besser aufgepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lich Dragon: Schau mal da -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1704708


----------



## Syane (24. Mai 2009)

Ah Spec ! Das heißt ich kann dir mein ganzes Steedgras geben und du machst mirn paar Drachen daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? *lieb gug*


----------



## Niburu (25. Mai 2009)

Auf dem Weg zur Jagd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (25. Mai 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Jagd
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Niburu Hab mich jezt mit meiner neuen Gilde im Zwergengebiet gebunden ..bist du jezt im westen unterwegs oder noch nordosten :?

(Ahjo und haben gestern unser schiff gekauft hrhr (Brigantine)!


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ah Spec ! Das heißt ich kann dir mein ganzes Steedgras geben und du machst mirn paar Drachen daraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Yup, können wir machen. Ich schreib dich an, wenn ich dich online sehe.

Wenn du zuviel Gras hast und mir 'n guten Preis machen kannst, kauf ich dir eins ab. Herben is öde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niburu schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Jagd


Hehe, sieht gemütlich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auf Rubi......Wüste über Wüste.


----------



## Syane (25. Mai 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Rubi......Wüste über Wüste.




Arg zu weit weg ... da brauch ich ewig hin x.x

(Mal davon abgesehen das die mich da sicher umhauen xD)

@ Specc hoffe du bist nicht auch allzu weit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (26. Mai 2009)

Bin nun doch in der Mitte von Agon gebunden...


----------



## Wolfner (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu Darkfall:

Was ist/war das Hyperion Kingdom?

Rollenspieler? Ein großes Imperium? Zerschlagen? Wen ja, von wem? usw.

Edit:

Hölle, hab mich grade etwas umgehört (eine kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von jemandem der Hyperion und seine Vorgeschichte miterlebt hat, wäre trotzdem nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Scheinbar sind die RP-Gegner in Darkfall wirklich die, und entschuldigt nun den Ausdruck aber es ist so, größten Arschgeigen die es jemals im MMOG-Genre gab. Und das ist wirklich furchtbar. (Spione die Gildenbank leerlooten lassen, ich meine wie asozial muss man sein)

Definitiv kein Spiel für mich, obwohl Hyperion mich nun doch neugierig machte.

Noch eine zusätzliche Frage: Was hat es mit diesem ersten und zweiten Agoner Weltkrieg auf sich?


----------



## Syane (30. Mai 2009)

Also Ich war im hyperion ... und Hyperion war garnicht so schlimm wie es von den Gegnern (Coalition of the Chillin) Dargestellt worden ist ... da wurde viel Propagandiert und gelogen... es hieß Hyperion ist nen Riesen zerg (Ohne Frage Hyperion war groß)... was wurde gemacht ..nen rießen zerg der doppelt oder dreifach so groß war aufgebaut ...naja

Das war der erste Agon krieg ..Der Server vs Hyperion...(Unteranderem gabs noch den Rubayat krieg BB4L vs Dusk usw darf man alles nich vergessen ..klar der ganze Server hat gekämpft...

Der zweite Agon Krieg ist dann wohl der jetziege ..alles Vs den neuen Mega Zerg...


----------



## Wolfner (30. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Also Ich war im hyperion ... und Hyperion war garnicht so schlimm wie es von den Gegnern (Coalition of the Chillin) Dargestellt worden ist ... da wurde viel Propagandiert und gelogen... es hieß Hyperion ist nen Riesen zerg (Ohne Frage Hyperion war groß)... was wurde gemacht ..nen rießen zerg der doppelt oder dreifach so groß war aufgebaut ...naja
> 
> Das war der erste Agon krieg ..Der Server vs Hyperion...(Unteranderem gabs noch den Rubayat krieg BB4L vs Dusk usw darf man alles nich vergessen ..klar der ganze Server hat gekämpft...
> 
> Der zweite Agon Krieg ist dann wohl der jetziege ..alles Vs den neuen Mega Zerg...




Hm... und was wurde aus Hyperion?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (30. Mai 2009)

Jetzt werden die Goons erledigt? Schein ja einiges verpasst zu haben während ich mich erhohlt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (30. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hm... und was wurde aus Hyperion?




Die haben Kapituliert und die Forderungen der Death Allianz anerkannt .. sich dann teils aufgelöst und deren Gilden existieren nun teilweise weiter ..die meißten gibts aber nicht mehr.

Die Forderungen der Goons (Coalition of the chillin) haben sie nicht aktzeptiert aber durch die kaputulation vor Death war der krieg aus praktisch... jedenfalls auf dem papier.


----------



## Niburu (31. Mai 2009)

Heheh ich versteh nicht was daran Assi ist Anti-Rp'ler zu sein. In DF wirst du kein RP finden hier geht es einfach nur um den Kampf der Gilden und diese ganzen Agon Weltkriege das Hyperion-Imperium und die Goons sind alles vom Spieler erschaffene Vorgänge gewesen. Wenn man sich dafür interessiert sehr interessant und ich wiederhole mich nochmal, alles von den Spieler erschaffen. Hyperion, goon's etc. sind alles Namen von Allianzen (zusammenschluß verschiedener Gilden). Die Spionogae aktionen sind doch das Salz in der Suppe :-)


----------



## Wolfner (31. Mai 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Heheh ich versteh nicht was daran Assi ist Anti-Rp'ler zu sein.




Kein Kommentar. Nur frage ich mich, wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, an dem die Leute merken, dass sie durch den Wegfall all der RPG-Elemente im MMOG-Genre eigentlich nurmehr einen FPS oder ein Hack'n'Slay-Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren spielen :-|

Mir ist schon klar, dass das alles spielererschaffene Inhalte waren. Auch, dass König Manus ein (Rollen)Spieler war ist mir klar (sonst könnte er wohl schwer in den Foren posten). Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass das unsportliche/wirklich asoziale Verhalten vor allem in den letzten Jahren auf dem Vormarsch war.
PKing ist ja schön und gut, das gabs schon zu UOs Zeiten, aber was ich da teilweise in den Darkfall-Foren gelesen habe, zeugt eher von einem tiefen Hass der Spieler untereinander. Und da kann ich einfach nurmehr den Kopf schütteln.

Irgendwie ein Merkmal dafür, dass das Sandbox-Genre heutzutage wirklich nichtmehr funktioniert.
Es kommt mir ein wenig so vor, als hätte man eine Horde  gemeinschaftlich untragbarer Kinder auf einen Spielplatz geschickt, um dort Sandburgen zu zerschlagen und um die anderen Kinder anzuspucken :-|


----------



## Pausen.org (31. Mai 2009)

wolfner im grunde hast du hier sehr schön darkfall und deren community beschrieben

die community wurde über jahre hinweg von av herangezüchtet durch nahezu keine oder einfach unfähige moderation im forum
man könnte es mit der öffung der kiste der pandora vergleichen jetzt hat man die leute hier und los wird man sie nicht mehr im gegenteil 

wie marodierende heuschrecken werden die umziehen und sich in anderen mmorpgs breitmachen und diese comunitys kaputt machen


----------



## Pagan (31. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> <br />Kein Kommentar. Nur frage ich mich, wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, an dem die Leute merken, dass sie durch den Wegfall all der RPG-Elemente im MMOG-Genre eigentlich nurmehr einen FPS oder ein Hack'n'Slay-Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren spielen :-|<br /><br />Mir ist schon klar, dass das alles spielererschaffene Inhalte waren. Auch, dass König Manus ein (Rollen)Spieler war ist mir klar (sonst könnte er wohl schwer in den Foren posten). Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass das unsportliche/wirklich asoziale Verhalten vor allem in den letzten Jahren auf dem Vormarsch war.<br />PKing ist ja schön und gut, das gabs schon zu UOs Zeiten, aber was ich da teilweise in den Darkfall-Foren gelesen habe, zeugt eher von einem tiefen Hass der Spieler untereinander. Und da kann ich einfach nurmehr den Kopf schütteln.<br /><br />Irgendwie ein Merkmal dafür, dass das Sandbox-Genre heutzutage wirklich nichtmehr funktioniert.<br />Es kommt mir ein wenig so vor, als hätte man eine Horde  gemeinschaftlich untragbarer Kinder auf einen Spielplatz geschickt, um dort Sandburgen zu zerschlagen und um die anderen Kinder anzuspucken :-|<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Ich würde im Falle dieser o.g. Darkfall- und auch einiger AOC-Spieler nicht so weit gehen und von "Hass aufeinander" sprechen. Ich halte das eher für ein, sorry, lächerliches männliches Imponiergehabe der allzu jungen, all zu "kurz Gekommenen" Zeitgenossen. Ich bin allerdings mit dir der Meinung, dass diese ganzen Versuche, "Sandbox"-MMOs zu machen, irgendwie gescheitert sind. Das sind keine RPGs mehr (ich unterstelle, dass sie auch nie den Anspruch hatten, welche zu sein), das sind tumbe Shooter in anderem Gewand.


----------



## Niburu (31. Mai 2009)

Die Forums mentalität hat nur wenig mit der Ingame Community zu tun. Wie lange spielt ihr DF den schon und wie weit seit ihr in das Gildengeschehen eingetaucht um zu sagen es ist uninteressant. Es ist vielleicht kein richtiges Role Playing, aber es ist schon vieles in der Welt Spieler erschaffen und eine eigene Phantasy Welt was wohl schon recht interessant ist.


----------



## Gromthar (31. Mai 2009)

Pagan schrieb:


> [...], das sind tumbe Shooter in anderem Gewand.


Da gebe ich Dir anstandslos Recht!

Man sieht allerdings auch bei einigen der s.g. Sandbox MMOs, dass dies nicht immer zutrifft und am Ende sehr schwer auf die entscheidenden restlichen Inhalte ankommt, die mit dem eigentlichen PvP lediglich indirekt etwas zu tun haben.

An dieser Stelle füge ich immer gerne EvE Online als positives Beispiel eines Sandbox MMOs an, welches mir als Spieler selbst überlässt wohin ich gehe und ich wie weit ich mich auch im PvP einbringe. Natürlich ist auch dort PvP allgegenwärtig. Selbst als reiner Crafter, Trader oder Miner kann ich mich dem nie vollkommen entziehen, aber ich bin nur dann Gankopfer, wenn ich es durch meine ungeschickte Spielweise zulasse.
Ein anderes, aber nicht weniger gutes Beispiel ist SWG. Ebenfalls ein Spiel bei dem ich selbst entscheide was ich tue, wie ich es tue und wann ich es tue.

Darkfall war allerdings seit jeher nicht als Rollenspiel im rollenspielerischen Sinn entworfen, sondern eigentlich als genau das gedacht was es nun auch ist - eine Spielwiese für alle Ganker. Ich vermute auch das sich Mortal Online dahin entwickeln wird, aber dennoch ist es ist einen Blick wert, zumal der Schwerpunkt auch dort sehr auf PvP fixiert ist, jedoch andere Elemente ausdrücklich unterstützt.

Ich spiele selbst kein Darkfall (derzeit spiele ich eigentlich gar nichts), aber ich denke die Spieler dort werden es sicher so mögen wie es ist.


----------



## Wolfner (31. Mai 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Die Forums mentalität hat nur wenig mit der Ingame Community zu tun. Wie lange spielt ihr DF den schon und wie weit seit ihr in das Gildengeschehen eingetaucht um zu sagen es ist uninteressant. Es ist vielleicht kein richtiges Role Playing, aber es ist schon vieles in der Welt Spieler erschaffen und eine eigene Phantasy Welt was wohl schon recht interessant ist.




Naja, niemand sagt, dass das Gildengeschehen uninteressant sei. Gerade diese politischen Geplänkel sind es, die mich persönlich auf etwas RP-Basis hoffen liesen.

Aber bei so einer Community - lieber nicht. Das traurige ist ja, dass sich diese Mentalität nicht nur im offiziellen sondern auch in Gildenforen und Darkfall-Blogs widerspiegelt. Von daher ist es doch recht abschreckend.


----------



## Niburu (31. Mai 2009)

hmm okay das stimmt manchmal behaken sie sich in den Foren ganz schön aber ich habe ingame eigentlich nur gute Erfahrune gemacht gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen


----------



## Parat (1. Juni 2009)

Das war früher auch irgendwie ... kontroverser, als es noch Threads gab ala "DFO - der neue Stern am Hardcore-RP-Himmel"^^

Aber für RP, also wirklich RP ...

Neverwinter Nights 2
Ultima Online

---

Dann so eine Art Halb-RP, was aber durch die Möglichkeiten fast automatisch kommt
EVE

---

Und dann irgendwie noch als Sahnehäubchen-RP alle Jubeljahre
LOTRO


----------



## Syane (1. Juni 2009)

Hab noch nie was von DFO = Harcore RP Himmel gelesen gehabt xD  ...wärend der Entwicklungszeit und danach jedenfalls nicht... aber man ließt ja nich alles.


----------



## salantar (5. Juni 2009)

schaut ja derzeit net so gut aus für cotc mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## Kalvasflam (6. Juni 2009)

So, der Threadersteller mischt sich jetzt mal wieder ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind ja mittlerweile 22 Seiten....habe mich gerade durch die letzten nicht mehr durchgewurstelt. Kann mich jemand updaten, wie der Stand der Dinge jetzt ist? In 2-3 Sätzen?

Wie ist Darkfall Online nun im Langzeittest? Gibts Accounts? Lohnt es sich (gerade für Leute, bei denen Ultima Online immer noch auf Platz 1 steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Jannar (6. Juni 2009)

http://de.xfire.com/games/darkfall/Darkfall/

graphen sagen mehr wie 2-3 sätze


----------



## Syane (6. Juni 2009)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Wie ist Darkfall Online nun im Langzeittest? Gibts Accounts? Lohnt es sich (gerade für Leute, bei denen Ultima Online immer noch auf Platz 1 steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Langzeittest hat DFO bei mir bestanden ... bin ja seid Anfang an dabei ! 

Ob es sich für dich Lohnt kann ich dir nicht sagen ..das kann dir glaube ich niemand sagen...

Was ich weis ist das man in dem Spiel recht starke Vorteile hat wenn man vonAnfang an dabei war/ist... aber demnächst soll ja nen neuer Server dazu kommen ..dort gehts dann wieder von vorne los.

Ich meine mittlerweile ist der shop 24/7 online ..also könntest du dir das game jezt kaufen wenn du wolltest.

Und ob das Spiel dir gefällt kommt drauf an ob du zu stark an UO Hängst oder dich auch auf neues einlassen kannst (ich habe kein UO gespielt daher weis ich nicht inwiefern DFO an UO rankommt).


Übrigens noch so allgemein ... hab grad mal unser Schiff etwas gefilmt, für alle die es interessiert wie ein etwas größeres Schiff ausschaut :> (Nix besonderes an Story erwarten hrhr).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-akYu3M5P7Y

mfg


----------



## Niburu (7. Juni 2009)

Ach das video macht mich traurig, spiel jetzt schon 6 Monate DF (länger als alles andere) und dann seh ich da jemand aus unsere Gilde der seit 4 Tagen zockt und schon auf ner Brigantine und ich nich nie weil ich nicht Online war zu der Zeit :-(


Nice Video, btw :-D


----------



## Syane (7. Juni 2009)

Hm Niburu ich kanns ja für dich heute ma auspacken ..dann fahren wir zu zweit ne Runde um die Insel x)


----------



## Niburu (11. Juni 2009)

die extra Tour hab ich immernoch nicht bekommen :-)


----------



## Squizzl (16. Juni 2009)

leute ich warte hier tagtäglich auf Info´s und News von euch aber es kommt nichts. Ist DF tot bevor es lebte???


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollte Darkfall "tot" sein, nur weil hier im *Buffed*-Forum nicht ständig wer was drüber schreibt? Versteh ich nicht. Da müssten ja so ziemlich alle MMORPGs bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen tot sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

vielleicht ist es auch so gut, dass die Leute lieber spielen als hier zu schreiben *g*


----------



## Pausen.org (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es auch so gut, dass die Leute lieber spielen als hier zu schreiben *g*




glaubst du das wirklich ?
genau das wurde schon bei aoc auch gesagt oder war

"die leute denen es gefällt schreiben eh nicht im forum" 

und man hat gesehen was geworden ist 

der satz ist sowas von falsch das beweist die vergangenheit
du brauchst nur das offizielle forum mal zu überfliegen um die einen aktellen stand der dinge zu verschaffen


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Kopf -> Tisch

Ich habe das Spiel nie gespielt und erlaube mir kein Urteil darüber.

Das sollte eigentlich nur eine "humoristische Interjektion" sein...


----------



## Pausen.org (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Kopf -> Tisch
> 
> Ich habe das Spiel nie gespielt und erlaube mir kein Urteil darüber.
> 
> Das sollte eigentlich nur eine "humoristische Interjektion" sein...




ich woltle dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen

edit
ich hab hier eine fred ausgegraben wie wohl ein grosser teil im moment das spiel sehen
wenn man sich bissl durch gen thread gräbt sieht man das das durchaus keine meinung eines einzelnen ist
http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthread.php?t=196724


man kann echt hoffen das AV das noch in den griff bekommt


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> leute ich warte hier tagtäglich auf Info´s und News von euch aber es kommt nichts. Ist DF tot bevor es lebte???


Ich glaube von den buffies spielen max. 10-15 Leute regelmäßig DF. Wenn du Infos willst, schau doch lieber ins offizielle Forum. --> http://forums.darkfallonline.com/index.php


----------



## Parat (17. Juni 2009)

Im forum herrscht schon ein wenig Untergangsstimmung.

Ich würd mal sagen ... wenn Mortal Online rauskommt, hat sich DFO weitestgehend erledigt (was nicht heißt, dass MO nun der Bringer wird).


----------



## Niburu (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr vergesst dabei das es im moment sehr schwer ist an das Spiel ran zu kommen und keine Werbung gemacht wird. Tasos hat in seinem Brief an die Community gesagt warum...ich sehe im moment nicht schwarz für das Spiel und hoffe AV bringt schnell die versprochenen Sachen (im Patchen sind sie Weltmeister)


----------



## Squizzl (17. Juni 2009)

Also Leute nich falsch verstehen, ich meinte nicht das das Spiel tot ist nur ich hab mich immer köstlich über das hier geschriebene amüsiert und die erfahrungen einfach gerne mitgelesen. mir ist halt aufgefallen das keiner mehr schreibt was ihm so passiert ist und das ist alles.

das hier wieder manche aus ner mücke nen elefanten machen müssen is auch klar


----------



## Parat (17. Juni 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst dabei das es im moment sehr schwer ist an das Spiel ran zu kommen und keine Werbung gemacht wird. Tasos hat in seinem Brief an die Community gesagt warum...ich sehe im moment nicht schwarz für das Spiel und hoffe AV bringt schnell die versprochenen Sachen (im Patchen sind sie Weltmeister)


Das ist echt bei JEDEM Spiel das Gleiche, dieser blinde Glaube daran, dass der nächste Patch alles behebt.

Rankommen ist wohl inzwischen kein Problem mehr. Werbung stimmt, andererseits .. wenns funktionieren würde, würde es wohl auch so steigende Spielerzahlen haben.


----------



## Gromthar (18. Juni 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Das ist echt bei JEDEM Spiel das Gleiche, dieser blinde Glaube daran, dass der nächste Patch alles behebt.


Das stimmt wirklich.

Aber ich denke auch das viele bei DFO recht viel Spaß an dem Spiel haben. Es ist nunmal ein Sandbox Spiel - mach Dir deinen Content selbst, doch das können nunmal nicht alle. Patch hin oder her, den meisten liegt schonmal das Konzept auf Dauer nicht. Mortal wird das nicht ganz so ausgeprägt bieten, denn immerhin wird es dort PvE Erlebnisse für Gruppen und Raids geben. Naja, und PvE ist schließlich immer vorgegeben. Auf der anderen Seite bietet es angeblich ebenso viele Sandbox Möglichkeiten wie DFO. Und es ist ja nicht mehr lang bis zur Preorder Beta um es auf Herz und Nieren und testen. Wobei anzumerken ist das nicht alles in der Beta zu spielen sein wird. Zu einigen Inhalten werden nur die Basics geboten.

Da komme ich auch zur nächsten Annahme: das ist echt bei JEDEM Spiel das Gleiche, dieser blinde Glaube daran, dass es besser als alle anderen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (18. Juni 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Das ist echt bei JEDEM Spiel das Gleiche, dieser blinde Glaube daran, dass der nächste Patch alles behebt.
> 
> Rankommen ist wohl inzwischen kein Problem mehr. Werbung stimmt, andererseits .. wenns funktionieren würde, würde es wohl auch so steigende Spielerzahlen haben.




Naja bei anderen spielen denke ich ähnlich wie du aber hier überzeugt AV mit bomben Patches. Und klar ist es kein problem an das Spiel ran zukommen, frag mal die ohne Kreditkarte.........


----------



## Niburu (25. Juni 2009)

On the American server: The American server will launch on July 7th. Characters from the European server can be cloned and moved without their possessions 3 months after the American launch. Certain restrictions and charges will apply, to be announced at a later date. In the meanwhile if you want to play on the American server at launch you need to buy the American Darkfall client. More information on the American server will be available in a few days.

Darkfall will launch a massive free expansion update the first week of July, something that the Darkfall team has been working on for a while now. This expansion includes major new features and major content, PvE, and PvP updates.

In the last few patches we had implemented several major optimizations making it possible to support even larger battles and sieges and more concurrent users than ever before. As a result, massive battles now run smoother than ever. We’ve seen some of the largest and the highest frequency of massive battles this past month, which has helped us find even more ways to optimize the Darkfall experience.

As a result of these optimizations we’ve also been able to keep sales open most of the time. We’re still being careful because Darkfall resubscription rates remain very high even though this is a time for exams and/or vacations. It’s still difficult to buy Darkfall but we hope that after the US servers have launched it will be easier for new players to learn about and to buy Darkfall.

To that effect, a new site is coming, along with new forums for Darkfall players only. These forums will be readable by the public and only players with active accounts will be able to post in them. The current public forums will remain active for anyone to post in, but moderation will be stronger. This because we’re getting people from other communities with the sole intention of disrupting our forums. The Darkfall community has always been a source of good feedback, constructive criticism, and inspiration for the Darkfall developers and we'll keep it that way by doing away with the non-constructive elements.

Our next major patch will be included in the Darkfall expansion the first week of July.

Thank you for reading
The Darkfall Team


----------



## Kontinuum (26. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage: Kann es sein, dass Mortal Online eine abgewandelte Oblivion-Engine hat? Sieht sehr stark, danach aus, also geil ^^


----------



## Pausen.org (26. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Kann es sein, dass Mortal Online eine abgewandelte Oblivion-Engine hat? Sieht sehr stark, danach aus, also geil ^^




MO läuft eigentlich auf der UT3 engine


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal ein Sandbox Spiel - mach Dir deinen Content selbst, doch das können nunmal nicht alle.


DFO hat das Potential, ein gutes Sandbox Spiel zu werden. Das Problem was ich allerdings sehe ist, dass du als Spieler doch zu sehr in die Richtung Gilde / Clan / Gruppe gezwängt wirst, wenn du vernünftig spielen willst. Denn die Fortschritts-Kurve ist im Moment so angelegt, dass du hauptsächlich wochenlang Goblins, Kobolde und Skelette abfarmen musst, um die Grundskills für Angriff wenigstens auf Level 50 und Verteidigung auf Level 25 zu pushen. Eher brauchst du dich nicht aus den Startgebieten trauen, weil du dann einfach nur ein Opfer für die Mobs in diesen Gegenden bist. Ganz zu schweigen von den marodierenden Gank-Squads.

Und das Problem bei Gruppen ist: Fremde, für die du nur potentieller Loot-Träger sein könntest.

Dass Level und Klassen fehlen, du überall und jederzeit jeden angreifen kannst, macht ein Spiel noch lange nicht zur Sandbox.
Bei DFO ists im Moment so, dass du kein Skill-Cap und kein Skill-Decay hast. Dh dass jeder mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand theoretisch alle Skills ausmaxen kann, um dann doch die ultimative Nahkampf-Tank-Bogenscharfschütze-Heil-Paladin-Magier-Klasse zu sein?
Und sonst dreht sich das verfügbare Angebot hauptsächlich nur um Mass-Sieges bei Gilden-Politischem Macht- und Territoriumsgeplänkel.

Fehlendes RP, fehlende RP-Elemente und -Unterstützung, fehlendes PvE-Balancing, fehlendes Housing, absolut Solo-unfreundlich, ...

DFO macht zwar Spaß, ist aber weit davon entfernt, wirklich eine Sandbox zu sein. Dafür fehlen einfach viel zu viel Elemente.


----------



## Tja (26. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> DFO hat das Potential, ein gutes Sandbox Spiel zu werden. Das Problem was ich allerdings sehe ist, dass du als Spieler doch zu sehr in die Richtung Gilde / Clan / Gruppe gezwängt wirst, wenn du vernünftig spielen willst. Denn die Fortschritts-Kurve ist im Moment so angelegt, dass du hauptsächlich wochenlang Goblins, Kobolde und Skelette abfarmen musst, um die Grundskills für Angriff wenigstens auf Level 50 und Verteidigung auf Level 25 zu pushen. Eher brauchst du dich nicht aus den Startgebieten trauen, weil du dann einfach nur ein Opfer für die Mobs in diesen Gegenden bist. Ganz zu schweigen von den marodierenden Gank-Squads.
> 
> Und das Problem bei Gruppen ist: Fremde, für die du nur potentieller Loot-Träger sein könntest.
> 
> ...



Was ist schlecht daran? Es heißt ja *Multi-Massive-Online-Role-Play-Game*. Nur weil WoW zu einem Einzelspielerspiel mit Mehrfachanbindung geworden ist, muss das nicht für zukünftige Projekte auch gelten. Wer solo spielen will, soll dies OFFLINE tun.


----------



## Gromthar (26. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Was ist schlecht daran? Es heißt ja *Multi-Massive-Online-Role-Play-Game*. Nur weil WoW zu einem Einzelspielerspiel mit Mehrfachanbindung geworden ist, muss das nicht für zukünftige Projekte auch gelten. Wer solo spielen will, soll dies OFFLINE tun.


Ja, ist schon richtig. Nur sollte man zumindest auch die Möglichkeit haben können in gewissem Rahmen einem s.g. Gank zu entgehen - das ist nunmal einfach modern. Wieder EvE: im High-Sec (Empire) ist ein Angriff unwahrscheinlich und nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen (z.B. CropWar) ohne Konsequenzen. Also ich spiele ja kein DFO da ich seit Jahren auf Mortal Online warte, aber eine gewisse PvP freie Zone hat schon einige Vorteile. Hängt aber auch von dem Spiel ansich ab. Wenns zu DFO passt, dann ist auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden.

Und naja, Gankfreies Spiel für ein paar Stunden ist ja nicht zugleich Solospiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Was ist schlecht daran? Es heißt ja *Multi-Massive-Online-Role-Play-Game*. Nur weil WoW zu einem Einzelspielerspiel mit Mehrfachanbindung geworden ist, muss das nicht für zukünftige Projekte auch gelten. Wer solo spielen will, soll dies OFFLINE tun.


Wieso kramst du WoW aus dem Keller? Damit hat das doch garnix zu tun.

Meine Kritik galt dem Verständnis von "Sandbox" bzgl. DFO. Denn DFO ist in meinen Augen nur Ansatzweise eine Sandbox.

Bei DFO wirst du im Moment quasi fast in eine Spielrichtung gezwungen, nämlich einer Gilde beizutreten, um spielen zu können, weil zB die Mobs ausserhalb der Startgebiete solo mit fairen Mitteln quasi unschaffbar sind, du Fremden fürs Gruppenspiel nur bedingt trauen solltest, du aber Gruppen brauchst, wenn du schon ohne Gilde spielst und sich generell alles um Gildenschlachten dreht. Denn wenn du in einer Gilde bist, wirst du dich dort auch in deren politisches Geplänkel verstricken, wenn sie Sieges abhalten oder selber belagert werden.

Ausserdem hat "Solo" bei DFO eine ganz andere Bedeutung wie zB "Solo" in WoW. Wenn du in DFO "solo" spielst, heisst das, dass du dich als Einzelkämpfer, Wegelagerer, Schurke oder Söldner durch die Welt kämpfst. Und das wird mir in DFO leider extrem schwer bis unmöglich gemacht.


----------



## Abell (26. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wieso kramst du WoW aus dem Keller? Damit hat das doch garnix zu tun.
> 
> Meine Kritik galt dem Verständnis von "Sandbox" bzgl. DFO. Denn DFO ist in meinen Augen nur Ansatzweise eine Sandbox.
> 
> ...


Da Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Auch wenn man sich mit einer (zu) kleinen Gruppe/Gilde zusammentut hat man es schon nicht gerade leicht in DFO. Man kann zwar sicher seinen Spass zusammen haben, aber auf Dauer kein Hamlet oder gar eine Gildenstadt halten zu können nimmt einem einen relativ grossen Teil der Möglichkeinten des Spiels.


----------



## Niburu (27. Juni 2009)

Ähm nix für ungut aber man kann durchaus Solo Spielen klar kann es da passieren das man öfters Stirbt weil man ein flasches Ziel etc. ausgesucht hat. Aber Solo geht durchaus. Oder man wird ein begnadeter Crafter in reichweite der Zap Tower(ohne witz ich kenne Leute die sind pure Crafter). Mann kann auch durch gutes Kämpfen /Campen vor einer Gildenstadt auf sich aufmerksam machen und vielleicht dort mithelfen.....es is viel Möglich nur gehen die meisten halt den Standard weg


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Juni 2009)

Ist das Spiel eig. mittlerweile billiger geworden, und kann man auch per EC Karte oder Überweisung bezahlen?


----------



## Tagres (27. Juni 2009)

Nein und Nein :-)


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Juni 2009)

Die Marketingabteilung scheint ja einiges auf dem Kasten zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich interessiere mich schon seit längerem fürs Spiel, aber ohne dass man sichs normal kaufen kann oder testen, lässt sich ja nichts machen..


----------



## Niburu (28. Juni 2009)

Ist auch so gewollt. Hatten die Entwickler in einem post geschrieben das sie alles nach und nach angehen wollen damit sich das Spiel langsam Entwickelt und etwaige probleme erkannt und behoben werden können.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ähm nix für ungut aber man kann durchaus Solo Spielen klar kann es da passieren das man öfters Stirbt weil man ein flasches Ziel etc. ausgesucht hat. Aber Solo geht durchaus. Oder man wird ein begnadeter Crafter in reichweite der Zap Tower(ohne witz ich kenne Leute die sind pure Crafter). Mann kann auch durch gutes Kämpfen /Campen vor einer Gildenstadt auf sich aufmerksam machen und vielleicht dort mithelfen.....es is viel Möglich nur gehen die meisten halt den Standard weg


Es geht ja weniger ums sterben oder mal ins Klo greifen. Das ist garkein Problem, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist ja die Herrausforderung. Das Problem ist aber, dass du zB viel zu wenig öffentliche Banken ohne Tower hast. Und was treibt sich bei diesen wenigen Banken generell für Gesindel rum? Genau, PKs, die auf leichte Beute in Form von sich zufällig verlaufen habenden Noobs oder Solo-Spielern, die banken wollen, warten.
Wenn ich als Alfar zB ins Menschengebiet gehe, hab ich nur eine öffentliche Bank ohne Tower in Reichweite. Die andere weiter westlich ist viel zu weit weg vom Gebiet.

Oder dass es keine Orte und Gebiete gibt, wo man sich als Solo-Spieler zurückziehen und "sicher" fühlen kann. Ebenfalls kein Housing. Man loggt irgendwo in der Wildnis aus und hofft, dass beim einloggen keine Gegner da sind. Oder wenn während der Zeit ein Server-Down war, loggt man beim letzten Bindstone wieder ein, der bei 'nem Solo-Spieler sonstwo sein kann. Und wenn er in der Wildnis war, haste Pech, wenn du Full Equippt wieder einloggst und von nackten Rogues, die dann ebenfalls dort spawnen, aufs Korn genommen und gejagt wirst.

Dann ist der oben angesprochene Punkt nervig, dass die Mobs ausserhalb der Startgebiete solo in einem normalen Kampf unschaffbar sind, wenn deine Skills noch unter Level 50/25 sind. Und selbst dann ... Und da wären wir wieder beim oben schon angesprochenen wochenlangen abfarmen von Goblins, Skeletten und Kobolden. Mehr gibts da im Moment leider nicht. Und Crafting ist weniger mein Ding.

Bitte richtig verstehen. Ich mecker nicht über DFO. Aber so nach meiner Antestzeit, die mir viel Spaß gemacht hat, stell ich fest, dass es meinen Spielstil leider nicht unterstützt, bzw. er mir extrem schwer gemacht wird. Du wirst als Spieler unbewußt in eine Richtung gedrängt, indem die Unterstützung für die andere Richtung fehlt bzw. schlecht ausgearbeitet ist. Für 'n Spiel, was als "Sandbox" läuft, in meinen Augen zu mau.

Aber AV hat ja schon angekündigt, dass sie mit den kommenden Updates den Solo-Content überarbeiten wollen. Dann schau ich wieder rein.


----------



## Niburu (28. Juni 2009)

da hast du recht das sind durchaus berechtigte Kritikpunkte. Zu dem solo Spiel muss ich auch sagen das wenn ich Solo war ich im Elfen Gebiet war und dort gibt es 2 Banken ohne Tower oder ich hab halt mal mit den örtlichen Gilden geredet (klappt wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber da sind wir uns alle einig es muss meh Content geben der die Leute rauslockt.


----------



## godisme (2. Juli 2009)

also, seien wir mal ehrlich...
ich spiel es seid märz und hab spass, bin aber auch nur casual, d.h. 10-15h die woche...
die ersten 2/3 wochen solo im elfengebiet, dann ne deutsche gilde gesucht...
es stimmt: soloable mobs sind in erster linie in nähe von startergebieten (gobbos, skelllies, kobolde, zombies...), die härteren exploitet man wohl eher (oder in grp)...
hab mir extra ne prepaid kreditkarte besorgt, um dieses spiel zu ordern und zu bezahlen (monatl.), sollte für volljährige kein problem sein...
wenn sie wirklich werbung machen würden und die masse aufmerksam wird, wie groß ist wohl die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir es in Dt. länger spielen könnten??! (stichwort: killerspiele, bloodwall, sterbeanimation etc.)
ich denke, es IST ein nischenspiel und nich für alle, und mir gefällt es. natürlich warte ich auf auf mortal online, aber ob dieses jahr noch gespielt wird, ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich!
ganken und die miesen, fiesen tricks vieler gamer isnd zwar manchmal zum k*tzen, aber sie machen ja auch den reiz des spieles aus: adrenalin, wenn dich wer anspringt (und du es TROTZDEM schaffst auch viel freude). ein hardcore-gamer mit viel zeit wird auch hier "belohnt" (werte grinden) und sicherlich haben viele in den ersten wochen werte exploiten können, die ich nie mehr einhole.. who care`s? ich kann meine rüssi`s craften und meine waffen, exploren (und da isses mir manchmal recht, das die welt nicht mehr so überlaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stichwort na-release) oder mich auf gilden-geschichten/kämpfe/schlachten einlassen... insgesamt bisher mehr motivation (und weniger löcher) als in wow, aoc, war (die sicherlich auch alle spass machten, besonders in den ersten 12 wochen), und ich hab drei inseln noch nicht einmal besuchen können und von den 6 areas kenn ich auch nur elfen/zwerge und ein bischen die menschen- es gibt also noch viel zu tun und ich denke, ich werd dieses jahr noch meinen spass haben, und wenn nächstes jahr MO kommt, auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ciao
godisme


----------



## Syane (6. Juli 2009)

Neuer Megapatch am Start! 

http://www.darkfallonline.com/expansion/


Unter anderem :

-Playerhousing
-Village building
-Tressor chests
-Teleporter
-Neue War mounts (Ultra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Sithras (Bling bling waffen ..etwas futuristisch)
-Wetter systhem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vieles mehr !


----------



## Niburu (6. Juli 2009)

AUTCRAFTINGGGGG



da war er schneller mannn


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

Nette Updates ... da könnte man sich ja glatt überlegen, 3 Monate nachm Ami-Server seinen EU-Account mal wieder aufzumachen. Aber erstmal abwarten was MO so bereit hält.


----------



## Gromthar (6. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Aber erstmal abwarten was MO so bereit hält.


So geht es mir auch. Sollte MO nicht das sein was meiner Einer erwartet, werde ich mich wohl auch Darkfall zuwerden. Es gibt alternativ recht wenige *wirklich* interessante MMOG derzeit und auch die nahe Zukunft lässt auf nicht viel hoffen.

Na mal sehen, auf jeden Fall lesen sich die Updatenotes recht gut.


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

die Screens sehen ein bisschen nachbearbeitet aus ... also auf den höchsten Einstellungen sah es bei mir nichr vergleichbar aus, aber vlt kommt ja auch was mit dem Update


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2009)

Der Expansion-Patch klingt vielversprechend. Bin gespannt. Werd da sicher morgen wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Raethor (7. Juli 2009)

Gibts eigentlich News zu nem zweiten Server?

Werd vll. demnächst reinschauen. Frischer Server würd mir aber besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2009)

Der zweite Server is für Nord Amerika. Dh Pings jenseits von gut und böse ...


----------



## Raethor (8. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der zweite Server is für Nord Amerika. Dh Pings jenseits von gut und böse ...



Naja, der Ping nach China ist bei Aion zum Beispiel ziemlich nervig gewesen. Bei Warhammer nach Nord Amerika nach Berichten aber sehr gut und absolut spielbar.

Hmm... ich überlegs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2009)

Naja, die Amis im DFO Forum klagen deswegen, vorallem im PvP solls nervig sein. Ist ja auch einer der Gründe für den NA Server.

Aber ich wäre auch nebenbei für die Eröffnung von einem EU-2 Server. EU-1 ist durch die ganzen alten Exploiter und alten AFK-Macroer irgendwie korrupt.


----------



## Niburu (10. Juli 2009)

Der Patch ist richtig gut geworden. Der Kampf um die Villages bringt das erhofte Small Scale PVP und macht extrem Spaß. Das PvE ist nun endlich lohnenswert und es ist schön Rare Drops zu bekommen auch von Mob's die alleine zu machen sind. Viele Mobs sind nun gut für 2-3 Mann Gruppen wo sich dann große Gruppen vielleicht über mehrere Spots aufteilen und sich helfen.


BTW: Die neue Homepage ist Online und man kann jetzt mit *Paypal* BEZAHLEN also alle ab KAUUUFFFEEN


----------



## Syane (10. Juli 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> BTW: Die neue Homepage ist Online und man kann jetzt mit *Paypal* BEZAHLEN also alle ab KAUUUFFFEEN



Echt oO

*push*


----------



## Niburu (12. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB48NVF4Xvg...player_embedded

einiges in dem video ist nicht mehr aktuell und gibt es so nicht mehr oder wurde Verbessert


----------



## natario (13. Juli 2009)

gibt es irgendwie ne test möglichkeit oder hat jemand nen alten acc der nicht mehr zoggt? weil 50,- für nen spiel wo ich null weiß ob es mir gefällt etc.

wie siehts allgmein unter woche mit spielerzahlen aus? ratet ihr zum kauf oder eher warten?


----------



## Niburu (13. Juli 2009)

Es kann vielleicht noch ewig dauern aber wenn man sich nicht Sicher ist das man diese härteren Regeln wie Full Loot, schnelle Kämpfe in denen man selber zielt verträgt sollte man auf eine Trail hoffen.Ein hartes Fell weil die Entwickler Null mit der Community reden (aber auf sie höhren jeder patch von denen ist einfach BOMBE) und es einige Bug's gibt an denen man sich aufgeilen kann kann man auch noch als negativ Punkte nennen.


----------



## natario (13. Juli 2009)

ok. danke dann warte ich erstmal auf ne trial. falls jemand sein acc net mehr brauch^^ naja meldet euch per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (16. Juli 2009)

Zwar reizt es mich von mal zu mal mehr, aber ich glaube dieses Spiel wäre extrem schlecht für meine Nerven ^^


----------



## Adalfried (16. Juli 2009)

Also das Spiel schaut für mich net richtig schön aus. Mir gefällt die Optik der Rassen nicht wirklich. 
Dann stört mich das mit dem PVP etwas, dass man dort gelootet werden kann. Das ist eigentlich das wohl denk ich nervigste an dem Spiel und auch was abschrecken kann.

Aber Sandbox ist mal Mut und vorallem auch neu. Meine klar gab es das vorher, aber so richtig in der MMO Welt fristet Sandbox Randdasein. Aber was mich etwas Abschreckt sind die Figuren und deren Animationen. Es sieht naja ... net so gelungen aus und das stört mich wirklich. Weil Optik ist schon wichtig, bei der Spielerwelt kann man etwas tricksen, aber bei den Charaktern muss man da vorsichtig sein. Gerade einige Rassen sehen jetzt nicht gerade hübsch aus, um nicht zusagen setlsam ^^.

Aber es ist Sandbox und sie sollen ja wirklich gute Patches machen. Man kann eben nur hoffen, dass Sandbox weiterhin einzug hält. Augen hab ich ja auf Mortal Online bekommen ^^, da schauen die Figuren etwas hübscher aus finde ich ^^. Die Welt sieht auch sehr schön aus. Aber eine Welt muss im Gesamten wirken. Also Schatten muss einfach sein um halt gewissen Orten Stil zu verleihen und bissel Farbveränderung in Zonen hilft oft auch schon. Gerade so bei einigen Games sind Sümpfe oder Verfluchte Orte da sehr beliebt für diese Effekte und es sind einfache Effekte, mit den man eben Wirkung erzählt. Aber da schaut Mortal recht nett aus, nur naja ... die Figuren sind wirklich etwas ... hm ;p

Sonst gelungen und für Leute die wirklich PVP Lieben, natürlich denk ich das Paradis. Schlägerein an der Tages Ordnung und auch Gilden werden dadurch geschaffen und Bündnisse geschlossen. Die Community ist in diesen Games oft enger zusammen geschweißt, als in Games der Variante WOW oder halt WAR. Das ist eben auch der reiz am Sandbox, einfach weil die Leute ja keine andere Wahl haben ;p Ruf kann man auch beim Gildenchef farmen ;p Aber wenn man in so einer Welt "aufs maul" bekommt, hilft kein Weinen oder kein Ticket oder kein Huhn etc. Da hilft nur da Große Burder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Gilde und dann ;p tada 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlägerei. 
Das Paradis für Orkfans ;p


----------



## Gromthar (16. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Dann stört mich das mit dem PVP etwas, dass man dort gelootet werden kann. Das ist eigentlich das wohl denk ich nervigste an dem Spiel und auch was abschrecken kann.


Da du auch interesse an Mortal Online hast möchte ich hinzufügen das es auch dort Full-Loot geben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juli 2009)

das is aber wenigstens schön verpackt ;D

ich muss sagen, ich hab mir auch gedacht, ach das is Beta, die Animationen und Charakter werden bst besser aussehen, aber ich muss sagen, da hat sich egtl nix getan, und das ist für mich  ein weiterer Grund ( wie KK ) das Spiel nicht zu kaufen


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2009)

Wer DFO wegen Charakteranimationen ablehnt, würde in dem Spiel glaube auch so weniger Freude finden.

Denn was nützt der schönste animierte Charakter, wenn du dich permanent in einer lebensfeindlichen Umgebung befindest und du auf dich aufpassen musst, damit du hinter der nächsten Ecke nicht als ein Teil der Nahrungskette endest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube aber mit dem letzten Expansion Patch haben'se irgendwelche Animationen überarbeitet.

```
Graphics & Animation Updates

	* to most statues in the world
	* to most Orkish area decorations
	* to various Bows & Arrows
	* Visual updates to Dwarven stone textures
	* to miscellaneous props scattered all over Agon.
	* Player jump animations updated
	* Mount animations updated
	* Player Whirlwind attack animations updated
	* Fix for player character death animation
```


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (18. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Denn was nützt der schönste animierte Charakter, wenn du dich permanent in einer lebensfeindlichen Umgebung befindest und du auf dich aufpassen musst, damit du hinter der nächsten Ecke nicht als ein Teil der Nahrungskette endest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ich sehe jetzt irgendwie nicht, wieso das einander ausschließen soll ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

Jo... ich kanns einfach nich sehen, wie in der heutigen Zeit, in der ja schon einiges möglich ist von wegen Char-Animation solche "Stock im Arsch und im Kreuz" Charakter zu sehen.
Auch wenn ein Hauptpunkt das PvP ist, sollte die Optik doch nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe jetzt irgendwie nicht, wieso das einander ausschließen soll ...


Weil das in etwa so ist, als wenn jemand darauf achtet, dass er gebügelte und frisch gewaschene Sachen anhat, die Stiefel frei von Staub und die Zähne geputzt sind, während er in eine dreckige Schlacht zieht, aus die er möglicherweise sowieso nie wieder zurückkehrt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein Hauptpunkt das PvP ist, sollte die Optik doch nicht zu kurz kommen


Also ich finde die Optik wird in DFO reichlich bedient. Die Animationen finde ich persönlich ganz Ok. Gefallen mir besser wie in AoC. Wie schon gesagt: Du hast deine Augen die meiste Zeit eh in der Umgebung oder auf deinem Gegner. Da sind dir Animationen nach 'ner Weile unwichtig.


----------



## Gromthar (19. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weil das in etwa so ist, als wenn jemand darauf achtet, dass er gebügelte und frisch gewaschene Sachen anhat, die Stiefel frei von Staub und die Zähne geputzt sind, während er in eine dreckige Schlacht zieht, aus die er möglicherweise sowieso nie wieder zurückkehrt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man muss immer den Stil bewahren!


----------



## Syane (19. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weil das in etwa so ist, als wenn jemand darauf achtet, dass er gebügelte und frisch gewaschene Sachen anhat, die Stiefel frei von Staub und die Zähne geputzt sind, während er in eine dreckige Schlacht zieht, aus der er möglicherweise sowieso nie wieder zurückkehrt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICH HABS GESEHEN EY ! 

Du bist auf NIFFELHEIm 5x beim Sturm auf die Frostcoast gestorben ..und wurdest JEEEEEDESMAL Wiederbelebt ja ... ich hab direkt ins Gras gebissen und war komplett tod -.- einglück hab ich meine Rüstung vorher extra nich poliert gehabt ..sonst hätte es mich geärgert!


Und mal ohne Witz ... die Annimationen der charaktere stecken die Animationen aus Wahammer online (Zwerge beispielsweise) locker in die Tasche ... Es gibt aufjedenfall bessere ..das will ich nicht abstreiten ..aber auch schlechtere :> 


MFG


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (19. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weil das in etwa so ist, als wenn jemand darauf achtet, dass er gebügelte und frisch gewaschene Sachen anhat, die Stiefel frei von Staub und die Zähne geputzt sind, während er in eine dreckige Schlacht zieht, aus die er möglicherweise sowieso nie wieder zurückkehrt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Akzeptable Char- und Kampfanimationen haben ja nun mal nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit dem von dir genannten "Sonntags-Outfit" zu tun. Wem sowas nicht wichtig ist, okay, aber hier jetzt so zu tun, als würde schon allein das Setting annehmbare Animationen verbieten, rangiert für mich unter "Nebelkerzen werfen".


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2009)

@Syane: Da wären wir wieder bei der Spekulation von heut nacht, ab wann man nicht mehr gerezzt werden kann.
Aber da hatte ich in NFH glaube auch extrem Glück gehabt, dass halt immer jemand zum rezzen daneben stand. Glaube sowas haste auch nur 1x im Jahr oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dark: Du klingst ja fast so, als ob du die Animationen bei DFO sonstwie schlimm fändest? Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber wie ich schon sagte: Mir gefallen die Animationen besser als bei AoC. Und Syane hat auch recht: Die Animationen in DFO stecken die von Warhammer locker in die Tasche.


----------

